# Chelsea's contest prep 2013



## Chelsea

*Quick edit - there are some update pics of poses on page 6 if you are browsing on the computer (and plenty more now!!).*

Basically i am aiming for this - http://www.nac-uk.co.uk/events - NAC-UK South Championships, then i was thinking if all goes well doing the *Nabba on 27th *and the *Ukbff on 28th *but i really dont know about those 2 yet.

Started my prep last week but as i was ill i only managed 3 cardio sessions in the morning, this week has started like this:

*Monday *- 6:30am 30mins power walking - cover 2miles during this time on an incline of 2.0

*Tuesday *- same as above.

*Wednesday *- same as above.

Condition in the off season has been held and i havent let myself get fat or as @DB would say "grow my pooch".

I've been doing 50mins cardio in total in the off season and i have watched my diet the whole time.

I have hit PB's over the off season such as 180kg bench x 1, 260kg Deadlift x 2, 60kg Dumbell shoulder press, 60kg incline chest press, 55kg weighted dips x 10 reps and in fact pretty all over my training weights have gone up and reps have been high (10).

I will be taking pictures tonight of how i am looking in all the appropriate poses, i feel like my legs have come a long way, i have been at a new gym that actually has proper hamstring and calf machines and it has helped greatly, i still think they need some work but i feel that my physique is much more balanced.

Training looks like this:

*Monday -* Legs

*Tuesday -* Chest

*Wednesday *- Rest

*Thursday -* Back

*Friday *- Shoulders

*Saturday -* Arms

*Sunday *- Rest

The fun part - AAS use.

I have been using Wildcat products throughout my time in bodybuilding so i saw no need to change, currently i am running 2ml Test 500, 3ml NPP (eod jabs), 2ml EQ 500 and blue heart March Danabol Ds Dbol - mainly pre workout.

This is the biggest course i have ever done, mainly because of the EQ. Im feeling very hungry on it which is always helpful during dieting  and even though i am on limited cals my strength is still right up there - pressed teh 50kg dumbells on incline for 11 clean unspotted reps on Tuesday.

Anyway thats enough rambling, as always any questions i will answer them honestly for you as i have nothing to hide.

Enjoy.

Pics from first show:


----------



## Chelsea

Current condition:



I think with the bf% I have now I should come in shredded which was definitely something I didn't achieve last time.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Subbed you big bastard!

Good luck with it all


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> Subbed you big bastard!
> 
> Good luck with it all


Haha thanks mate, i may also add that after a brief spell with Dutch Scott i am on my own again.


----------



## Little_Jay

good luck bro, look huge

anyone helping u prep?


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, i may also add that after a brief spell with Dutch Scott i am on my own again.


Gonna be looking at getting anyone else in to help or going solo for the duration?

Subbed by the way mate!


----------



## CJ

Wish you all the best..really nice physique.

Heard really good things about NAC shows as well


----------



## Chelsea

Little_Jay said:


> good luck bro, look huge
> 
> anyone helping u prep?


Nah mate, should all be on my own. I'll probably call on DB for a little advice from time to time but thats about it.



onthebuild said:


> Gonna be looking at getting anyone else in to help or going solo for the duration?
> 
> Subbed by the way mate!


As above mate. Pretty much on my own the whole way


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Wish you all the best..really nice physique.
> 
> Heard really good things about NAC shows as well


Thanks mate 

Thats always good, what have you heard? PM me if you want mate.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thats always good, what have you heard? PM me if you want mate.


Really friendly and well run organisation. I also want to do a NAC show at some stage....manchester isnt it ?

Where you based buddy


----------



## CJ

Edit...just seen there is one in hampshire !!


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Really friendly and well run organisation. I also want to do a NAC show at some stage....manchester isnt it ?
> 
> Where you based buddy


Awesome! I heard that all the competitors got £100 worth of supps given to them too?

I'm based in Surrey mate so i'll be doing the show in Aldershot.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sexy f*ck!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Sexy f*ck!


X2 :wub: lol

Back is awesome mate!!

Good luck :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks @R0BLET

Training this week went like this:

Monday - 6:30am - 30mins power walking.

5:30pm - *Legs:*

*Smith bar Front Squats:*

10 x 100kg

10 x 130kg

9 x 130kg

*Leg Press:*

3 sets x 10 reps with the seat as close to the press as possible for maximum depth, slow controlled reps with no bouncing, burned the sh1t out of my quads!

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack - 3 sets x 10 reps - quads absolutely dead by this point with that numb unbalanced feeling.

*Seated Hammies:*

Almost stacking this now - 84kg x 10

91kg x 10

98kg x 10 - all slow and controlled though otherwise i find i feel it in my hip flexors and its more momentum than anything.

*Lying Hammies:*

3 sets x 10 reps, 60kg, 65kg, 70kg - last few reps on 70kg were pretty much pulses as hammies were at complete failure.

*Standing Calf Raises*

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 10 - each part of every rep is slow and held at each point for max contraction and stretch.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

10 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

8 x 60kg.

Legs are still sore today and its Wednesday!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good to see you back mate, amazing lifts there especially 180kg bench. Get some training vids up and start marketing yourself mate.

Why did you stop with Dutch???


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to see you back mate, amazing lifts there especially 180kg bench. Get some training vids up and start marketing yourself mate.
> 
> Why did you stop with Dutch???


Thanks mate, unfortunately didnt get the 180kg bench on vid which is annoying but now ive got it i know i can get it again especially when im getting 4 or 5 reps out on 160kg after doing 10reps on 140kg 

Training vids might be hard but i may try to film a couple of bits and defo get all the photos up, people at the gym keep saying my back looks ridiculous so hopefully that has even more size on it now.

Stoped with Dutch because i felt like i knew enough to get this done on my own, dont get me wrong i picked up some tips off him so it was all good but id like to have a crack at this one myself and see how i get on.


----------



## Chelsea

Food so far:

8am - 4 whole eggs in the microwave scrambled with a spoonful of philadelphia, 3 scoops MyProtein Impact Whey, 1 Scoop MyProtein Oats.

10:30am - 200g cooked chicken breast with 100g sweet potato.


----------



## Jay.32

subbed

all the best with this... your in great condition already :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Whats your view on Dextrose & Maltodextrin supplements Philip son? and whats your view on the referendum david cameron will be sorting for 2017 in the eu negotiations today?


----------



## Suprakill4

I told you that you was capable on your own at the beginning you dufus! lol. Be good to see pics and training vids mate. always been a fan of your physique.


----------



## Sambuca

didnt realise how big you are. How tall are you? Great condition already will do well i am sure.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> subbed
> 
> all the best with this... your in great condition already :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, made a real effort to keep off season clean so that i didnt have to diet so hard, looks like its paid off as i looked no where near this when i prepped last year - i'll see if i can post the pics of where i started from.



Juic3Up said:


> Whats your view on Dextrose & Maltodextrin supplements Philip son? and whats your view on the referendum david cameron will be sorting for 2017 in the eu negotiations today?


Dont use either mate, i know a lot of people use them post workout as they are simple carbs to feed muscles quickly but i never have.

:lol: I will be watching with bated breath mate.........what have you been smoking you nutter 



Suprakill4 said:


> I told you that you was capable on your own at the beginning you dufus! lol. Be good to see pics and training vids mate. always been a fan of your physique.


I know mate but sometimes you lose confidence in yourself or question how you're progressing so you enlist the help of others. Haha i know you have mate, you wait until i get te xmas tree out for you again 



Sambuca said:


> didnt realise how big you are. How tall are you? Great condition already will do well i am sure.


Haha thanks mate, im 6ft 1", 6ft 2" in heels haha  im hoping i will do well mate, with spot on condition i reckon ive got a decent enough amount of size for my height to compete well.


----------



## Queenie

IN!!!! 

How's cardio going now? Getting used to it again?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> IN!!!!
> 
> How's cardio going now? Getting used to it again?


Doing cardio is far from fun! Its like getting a girl to do bum sex when you know she doesnt like it, its a lot of effort and you tend to end up chafing


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Doing cardio is far from fun! Its like getting a girl to do bum sex when you know she doesnt like it, its a lot of effort and you tend to end up chafing


That's a nice analogy  Carry on lol


----------



## shaunmac

Jeeze youre a beast! Read your off season thread a little.

Subbed


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> That's a nice analogy  Carry on lol


Haha thanks, i tried to make it as eloquent as possible. Hearing "carry on" is always what you want in that situation too 



shaunmac said:


> Jeeze youre a beast! Read your off season thread a little.
> 
> Subbed


Haha thanks mate, hopefully will be a good read and i will make sure i get regular snaps up.


----------



## Uriel

Leg developement is lagging upper body for me bro - getting more mass and detail on the quad (esp upper quad) will have you taking some scalps

so......

View attachment 108808


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Will keep an eye out on this as I really enjoy following your threads. One question: do you take time totally off AAS or have you been blasting and cruising since your first show?


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> Leg developement is lagging upper body for me bro - getting more mass and detail on the quad (esp upper quad) will have you taking some scalps
> 
> so......
> 
> View attachment 108808


Hahahahaha! :lol:

Definitely was a weak point mate, have been absolutely blasting them this past 8 months and i feel like they have progressed, need to get some up to date pics up of my wheels.

Im still not completely happy with them but i think they look a darn sight better now....hopefully!

Anything particular you have found to target upper quad?


----------



## Chelsea

radicalry00 said:


> Will keep an eye out on this as I really enjoy following your threads. One question: do you take time totally off AAS or have you been blasting and cruising since your first show?


Been blasting and cruising mate. Last cruise was for a full 10 weeks which consisted of 1ml WC Sust every 10 days but sometimes i was leaving it nearly 3 weeks between jabs and was still hitting pb's and felt good.

Personally i think some people cruise on too high a dose, i try to cruise on as little as possible.

Glad you enjoy my threads mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

When I was a noob last year I cruised on 500mg test per week


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> When I was a noob last year I cruised on 500mg test per week


That was my second cycle for 10 weeks haha! Its all about learning though mate, getting the max benefits from as little as possible.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Chelsea said:


> That was my second cycle for 10 weeks haha! Its all about learning though mate, getting the max benefits from as little as possible.


True. My first cycle was 500mg test for 10 weeks and my second was 750mg per week. Don't think I'll ever go higher tbh. I am considering introducing tren or deca next with it though in March when I go back on.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! :lol:
> 
> Definitely was a weak point mate, have been absolutely blasting them this past 8 months and i feel like they have progressed, need to get some up to date pics up of my wheels.
> 
> Im still not completely happy with them but i think they look a darn sight better now....hopefully!
> 
> Anything particular you have found to target upper quad?


Your legs will hammer mine now ive ripped a quad and looks near to full dettachment from bl00dy knee.


----------



## RACK

All the best with this mate. IN!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Your legs will hammer mine now ive ripped a quad and looks near to full dettachment from bl00dy knee.


youve ripped your quad???


----------



## Chelsea

radicalry00 said:


> True. My first cycle was 500mg test for 10 weeks and my second was 750mg per week. Don't think I'll ever go higher tbh. I am considering introducing tren or deca next with it though in March when I go back on.


Im sure you will mate, just take it easy and be safe thats always what ive done and i feel like ive built a pretty good platform to compete with.



Suprakill4 said:


> Your legs will hammer mine now ive ripped a quad and looks near to full dettachment from bl00dy knee.


No way!!!??? Im so sorry mate. How did you do it? Pb on squats? 65kg? 



RACK said:


> All the best with this mate. IN!!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> youve ripped your quad???


yep off to a and e tonight after work to check the extent but its agony.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Im sure you will mate, just take it easy and be safe thats always what ive done and i feel like ive built a pretty good platform to compete with.
> 
> No way!!!??? Im so sorry mate. How did you do it? Pb on squats? 65kg?
> 
> Thanks mate


Can only assume it was the 520kg leg press but only started feeling the pain the day after and can visibly see the quads riding up my leg when i tense it like its not attached at the knee. See my journal for pic.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> yep off to a and e tonight after work to check the extent but its agony.


fcking hell how you manage that?


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> fcking hell how you manage that?





Suprakill4 said:


> Can only assume it was the 520kg leg press but only started feeling the pain the day after and can visibly see the quads riding up my leg when i tense it like its not attached at the knee. See my journal for pic.


----------



## Chelsea

Suppose i better get some info up:

Tuesdays Chest session went like this:

*50kg Dumbells Incline Press*

10 reps

11 reps

First set was on 40kgs just before to check that my chest wasnt ruined as i pulled it last week on flat bench.

Couldnt do flat bench as it was still a little sore, left pec right near the armpit.

*Weighted Dips*

25kg x 10 - easy

45kg x 10

55kg x 6 full reps with 4 half reps - very happy especially that this didnt hurt my chest.

*Machine Flyes - Much lighter than usual due to injury*

70kg x 12

77kg x 10

84kg x 10

*Finished off with a machine flat press that goes diagonally in starting from a wide position.*

80kg x 12

10secs rest

80kg x 10

10 secs rest

80kg x 8

10 secs rest

80kg x 6

Home


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Thanks @R0BLET
> 
> Training this week went like this:
> 
> Monday - 6:30am - 30mins power walking.
> 
> 5:30pm - *Legs:*
> 
> *Smith bar Front Squats:*
> 
> 10 x 100kg
> 
> 10 x 130kg
> 
> 9 x 130kg
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps with the seat as close to the press as possible for maximum depth, slow controlled reps with no bouncing, burned the sh1t out of my quads!
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> Full stack - 3 sets x 10 reps - quads absolutely dead by this point with that numb unbalanced feeling.
> 
> *Seated Hammies:*
> 
> Almost stacking this now - 84kg x 10
> 
> 91kg x 10
> 
> 98kg x 10 - all slow and controlled though otherwise i find i feel it in my hip flexors and its more momentum than anything.
> 
> *Lying Hammies:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps, 60kg, 65kg, 70kg - last few reps on 70kg were pretty much pulses as hammies were at complete failure.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises*
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 150kg x 10
> 
> 160kg x 10 - each part of every rep is slow and held at each point for max contraction and stretch.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 10 x 50kg
> 
> 10 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 60kg.
> 
> Legs are still sore today and its Wednesday!!


MAN!! I want to smash a barbell into your fat belly!

LUNGE LUNGE LUNGE

Heavy weighted lunges are without a doubt the best leg developer for a BB point of view! Sort it you C0CK!

We need another DVD night at yours. Tell Ash to sort it and tell your neighbours to not call the police on me this time haha


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> MAN!! I want to smash a barbell into your fat belly!
> 
> LUNGE LUNGE LUNGE
> 
> Heavy weighted lunges are without a doubt the best leg developer for a BB point of view! Sort it you C0CK!
> 
> We need another DVD night at yours. Tell Ash to sort it and tell your neighbours to not call the police on me this time haha


Hahaha sometimes your words hurt my feelings.....and my pooch which is no longer there.....ask you Mrs 

Fine i will do walking lunges, will have to clear a space as David Lloyd had enough space for this but this gym doesn really, may have to improvise. Could i do lunges in squat rack (obviously not walking!!?)

Yea defo mate, anytime you want. If your little moped didnt sounds like an angry wasp getting gang raped then they wouldnt call the police for noise polution.

Surprised they didnt call an ambulance for emergency IV calories to be fed to you as you looked like a neglected, malnutritioned, bald white devil!


----------



## DB

LMFAO


----------



## tylerx

You are boasting a pretty impressive physique; wishing you the very best for your prep.

Please keep us posted with your progress, thanks.


----------



## kingdale

subbed, what weight are you now and what do you compete at? not sure if you have said and i have just missed it.


----------



## Chelsea

tylerx said:


> You are boasting a pretty impressive physique; wishing you the very best for your prep.
> 
> Please keep us posted with your progress, thanks.


Thanks very much mate, will be regularly on here, weekends im a bit more quiet but there will be regular snaps of how im doing and looking, everyone likes a journal with pics.



kingdale said:


> subbed, what weight are you now and what do you compete at? not sure if you have said and i have just missed it.


Tbh mate i was weighing myself everyday and getting obsessed with it so i didnt get a set of scales when i moved into my flat so i havent weighed myself since. Probably around the 17stone mark maybe just under with my current bf%


----------



## Davey Boy

subbed ..

Looking good mate going to be good to see the progress some beasty lifts aswell!! where bouts do you train if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## big_jim_87

If you need any advice or just a chat through prep you know were I am bud

but after the show **** off n leave me alone you **** lol


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> subbed ..
> 
> Looking good mate going to be good to see the progress some beasty lifts aswell!! where bouts do you train if you don't mind me asking?


Haha thanks mate, i train over in Epsom mate, costs £20 but its got better equipment than David Lloyd and is just over 1/5th of the price.



big_jim_87 said:


> If you need any advice or just a chat through prep you know were I am bud
> 
> but after the show **** off n leave me alone you **** lol


 :lol: hahaha, you ginger cnut! Really appreciate that mate, may send a few things over to you to cast your ginger lashes over 

After the show i will pretend i dont know you dont worry :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, i train over in Epsom mate, costs £20 but its got better equipment than David Lloyd and is just over 1/5th of the price.
> 
> :lol: hahaha, you ginger cnut! Really appreciate that mate, may send a few things over to you to cast your ginger lashes over
> 
> After the show i will pretend i dont know you dont worry :thumb:


lol ginger lashes!


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Anything particular you have found to target upper quad?


i notice you are doing about 6 sets on quads?

2 movements???

are you on maintenance program for old fuking grannies?

I advocate a bit of volume on legs....4 movements, 16 sets


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> i notice you are doing about 6 sets on quads?
> 
> 2 movements???
> 
> are you on maintenance program for old fuking grannies?
> 
> I advocate a bit of volume on legs....4 movements, 16 sets


Hahaha! Maybe it's your age old man but I'm not sure where you get 2 movements from....

3 sets front squats

3 sets leg press

3 sets leg extension

I do 3 sets of leg extension at the start too pretty near full stack to pre exhaust/warm up as well.

DB wants me to do walking lunges so I guess they have to go in too!


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> DB wants me to do walking lunges so I guess they have to go in too!


i bet he does.....naked - up and down his hallway lol


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> i bet he does.....naked - up and down his hallway lol


Hahahahaha! He wishes! He always used to spot me on squats so close as well, coz I was a noob at the time I thought this was normal......

Now I know it was penetration!


----------



## DB

Uriel said:


> i bet he does.....naked - up and down his hallway lol


I have a long hallway!


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with things, subbed!

I did the NAC British Champs in November last year and gotta say, its one of the best and well organised comps Ive done. Very impressed, so if the South Champs is anything like the British, it'll be an awesome show to do!


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! He wishes! He always used to spot me on squats so close as well, coz I was a noob at the time I thought this was normal......
> 
> Now I know it was penetration!


have to take the rough with the smooth....your lucky he's got a chopper like a babies pinky...

mate - try single leg presses, deep and slow for 2 months - failing on the 12th ish rep and tell me they are not thicker, split and vascular


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> have to take the rough with the smooth....your lucky he's got a chopper like a babies pinky...
> 
> mate - try single leg presses, deep and slow for 2 months - failing on the 12th ish rep and tell me they are not thicker, split and vascular


A babies pinky is being quite generous mate! You must have caught him during some really warm warm post w4nk 

They sound disgusting especially 12 reps but it's gotta be done. I gotta saying I'm loving front squats at the mo, really hits my quads so much more so than back squats.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Good luck with things, subbed!
> 
> I did the NAC British Champs in November last year and gotta say, its one of the best and well organised comps Ive done. Very impressed, so if the South Champs is anything like the British, it'll be an awesome show to do!


That sounds great! I've heard nothing but good things about the federation so I'm really looking forward to it.

How did you do?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> That sounds great! I've heard nothing but good things about the federation so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> How did you do?


Everything Ive heard about NAC has been great, so think you've picked a good show to aim for.

I won my class and qualified for the Universe in Hamburg but unfortunately couldnt go :crying: so fingers crossed for this year!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Everything Ive heard about NAC has been great, so think you've picked a good show to aim for.
> 
> I won my class and qualified for the Universe in Hamburg but unfortunately couldnt go :crying: so fingers crossed for this year!


That's awesome!! How comes you couldn't go?

Actually quite excited now. What were the guys classes like, many in them, any absolute monsters?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> That's awesome!! How comes you couldn't go?
> 
> Actually quite excited now. What were the guys classes like, many in them, any absolute monsters?


Im excited for you, you'll really enjoy it!

I didnt go as I was starting a new job and it meant that I would've had to continue prepping and ask for time off in the second week of new job. I was worn out and just really didnt think that it was the best thing to do, with new job etc and tbh, needed to listen to my body which was crying out for a rest. I did 5 comps in 6 weeks and I'd had enough.

The guys classes werent huge, but there were some awesome physiques. Winners pic here, but some of the winners from some of the classes had already left by the time this pic was taken at the end of the show.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Im excited for you, you'll really enjoy it!
> 
> I didnt go as I was starting a new job and it meant that I would've had to continue prepping and ask for time off in the second week of new job. I was worn out and just really didnt think that it was the best thing to do, with new job etc and tbh, needed to listen to my body which was crying out for a rest. I did 5 comps in 6 weeks and I'd had enough.
> 
> The guys classes werent huge, but there were some awesome physiques. Winners pic here, but some of the winners from some of the classes had already left by the time this pic was taken at the end of the show.
> 
> View attachment 108856


Thanks 

Wow 5 shows in 6 weeks no wonder you didn't fancy it as that's a hell of a lot! Plus work which is fair enough, you have to put things into perspective.

Looks like a good standard. Need to check out what classes there are and which one i will fall in.

Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wow 5 shows in 6 weeks no wonder you didn't fancy it as that's a hell of a lot! Plus work which is fair enough, you have to put things into perspective.
> 
> Looks like a good standard. Need to check out what classes there are and which one i will fall in.
> 
> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


Yep, was knackered, well and truly, but was worth it! 

Standard was good in most of the classes, was a good show. One thing though, there was a LOT of comparisons. For each class, the posing seemed to go for quite a while, seemed a lot more than any other show/fed Ive been too.

Anytime hun, hope its been useful!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, was knackered, well and truly, but was worth it!
> 
> Standard was good in most of the classes, was a good show. One thing though, there was a LOT of comparisons. For each class, the posing seemed to go for quite a while, seemed a lot more than any other show/fed Ive been too.
> 
> Anytime hun, hope its been useful!


As long as it was worth it 

Better start practicing posing and holding the poses as this can be seriously tough, i remember last year it really takes it out of you mentally as well thinking about tensing every single muscle.

Definitely been useful, may get a video of me running through the mandatory poses to get you guys to give me some pointers 

You competing this year?


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night went like this:

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*

70kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 12

*Bent Over Rows*

140kg x 10 - piece of p1ss.

160kg x 10 - video being uploaded in a second.

180kg x 7 - should have done this one 2nd set but felt good.

*Chins*

3 sets x 10reps bodyweight - may put some weight around me for the 1st set next week.

*Seated Row*

3 sets x 10 reps - trying to hold for a split second at full contraction then slowly stretching forward with minimal bodyrocking for the pulling phase.

*Lat Pull Down*

77kg x 10

84kg x 10

98kg x 10 - savage set, fair bit of momentum used for the last few reps but i always go super slow on the negative phase to utilise the extra weight, if i cant control it i wont do it.

Was absolutley ruined by this point, had a headache which i never get so i can only put down to lack of carbs and i was hungry as fck which is probably the same reason too haha.

Great session though.

Straight home for 200g Chicken with 100g sweet potato.


----------



## Chelsea

160kg Bent over rows for 10


----------



## Jay.32

Good sesh there chelsea


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> 160kg Bent over rows for 10


delts looking very good :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> delts looking very good :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, i thought so too actually, its another area i have really tried to hit hard as i felt i lacked a bit of width and the roundness on the delts last time.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, i thought so too actually, its another area i have really tried to hit hard as i felt i lacked a bit of width and the roundness on the delts last time.


Big delts make the arm stand out so much... even if you got big biseps & triceps..... with out good delts, the arm looks sh!t to me.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Big delts make the arm stand out so much... even if you got big biseps & triceps..... with out good delts, the arm looks sh!t to me.


Yea mate! So key, gives you width on stage, makes the waist look smaller just completes the look.


----------



## shaunmac

You made them bent over rows look easy!

Beast.


----------



## Chelsea

shaunmac said:


> You made them bent over rows look easy!
> 
> Beast.


Thanks mate, was quite impressed myself, the 180kg was a bit harder though haha!

Food so far today:

6:30am - 1 scoop whey then 30mins cardio.

8am - 4 whole eggs, 1 spoon philadelphia, 3 scoops whey and 2 rice cakes.

10:30am - 200g chicken breast with 100g sweet potato, 1 banana, 2 rice cakes.

Still very hungry!! Not cool


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> As long as it was worth it
> 
> Better start practicing posing and holding the poses as this can be seriously tough, i remember last year it really takes it out of you mentally as well thinking about tensing every single muscle.
> 
> Definitely been useful, may get a video of me running through the mandatory poses to get you guys to give me some pointers
> 
> You competing this year?


Yep, was more than worth it, placed in 4 of the 5 shows so was extremely happy! 

Yeah the posing is hard, and what I find tough is the heat on stage, I always get so warm under the lights, and all I want to do is drink, bottle of water back stage to glug as soon as you get off stage! 

Im doing Nabba Northwest, then the NAC Open UK in Middleton with a few other local shows around April/May, then probably a few around Sept/Oct, possibly NAC British champs again. Busy year ahead!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, was more than worth it, placed in 4 of the 5 shows so was extremely happy!
> 
> Yeah the posing is hard, and what I find tough is the heat on stage, I always get so warm under the lights, and all I want to do is drink, bottle of water back stage to glug as soon as you get off stage!
> 
> Im doing Nabba Northwest, then the NAC Open UK in Middleton with a few other local shows around April/May, then probably a few around Sept/Oct, possibly NAC British champs again. Busy year ahead!


Thats awesome! From what i hear you looked brilliant on stage so well done to you 

Tell me about it, i was sweating holding the poses under the light, could feel it dripping off of me.

I'll check into your journal then and see how you're getting along, does sound very busy.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders went like so on Friday:

Due to my chest pulling slightly 2 weeks ago on flat bench i lowered the weight a little on the dumbells:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 10

42kg x 10

46kg x 10 last couple with a bit of a spot.

*Shoulder Press - Machine:*

3 sets x 10 reps - very slow on the way down, felt really good.

*Seated Laterals:*

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

90kg x 8 - PB few reps spotted on the positive then super slow on the negative.

Rear Delt Machine:

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

105kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

100kg x 12

250kg x 10

300kg x 10 - drop set to 200kg x 20.

*Front Raises:*

3 sets x 10 reps a side on cable bar did the full stack of 95kg but it clearly doesnt weight that so the pullets must help on this one, last set i threw up 3 or 4 extra reps then controlled them down for some forced reps.

Done and dusted.


----------



## Laurat10

interesting read


----------



## UK1989

Your silly lean even offseason!! Look mint.

Have you used Peptides or HGH before mate...or just eat clean all the time to stay lean?


----------



## Chelsea

UK1989 said:


> Your silly lean even offseason!! Look mint.
> 
> Have you used Peptides or HGH before mate...or just eat clean all the time to stay lean?


Never used peptides or growth mate but thinking about using peptides, very open to the idea as it may be the next step in development.

Tbh I was eating a lot in the off season but it was clean, I never have chocolate in the house etc but I did have pizza, Oreo milkshakes, take out with the mrs but obviously it's only really once a week. The other 6 days are lean and mean with enough cals to grow.

Oh and thanks by the way


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thats awesome! From what i hear you looked brilliant on stage so well done to you
> 
> Tell me about it, i was sweating holding the poses under the light, could feel it dripping off of me.
> 
> I'll check into your journal then and see how you're getting along, does sound very busy.


Aww thank you! 

Yep, its tough being up there, but bloomin awesome at the same time, even if its about 300 degrees!

Lol, yep, always always busy, but keeps me occupied!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok Chest last night went well as i was able to do flat bench again for the 1st time in 2 weeks:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

50kg x 10 - very easy 

60kg x 8 - new pb 

50kg x 10 - spotted on the last 2, chest looked huge by this point.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

100kg x 10

90kg x 10

80kg x 10 - complete failure.

*Weighted Dips:*

15kg extra plate x 10

20kg extra plate x 10

30kg extra plates x 10

*Incline Flyes:*

3 sets x 24kg dumbells - much lighter than usual and the weight was easy but i had to do this as my chest was still sore from the minor pull and flyes aggrevates it.

*Machine Press:*

Finished off with this - weight stays the same throughout and the 10secs rest does not seem long at all!

12reps then 10secs rest

10reps then 10secs rest

8reps then 10secs rest

6reps then 10secs

Very sore today already.


----------



## Chelsea

Here is an example of what im gettin in nutritionally every day pretty much:


----------



## UK1989

You noticing much from the NPP mate...300mg a week isn't a big amount especially for someone your size.

You're dieting on 4,000 cals! Foook me. haha

Cheers


----------



## Chelsea

Ok pics:



Taken tonight 30/1/13


----------



## Davey Boy

Look mint mate BEAST !!


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Ok pics:
> 
> View attachment 109420
> View attachment 109421
> View attachment 109422
> View attachment 109423
> View attachment 109424
> View attachment 109425
> 
> 
> Taken tonight 30/1/13


Looking very Good mate.. pic one biceps really standing out!!! and pic 2 your chest is wide and very full!!!! But the only down fall with these 2 pics!! is your eyes look like you just smoked some serious weed :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> Look mint mate BEAST !!


Thanks mate 



Jay.32 said:


> Looking very Good mate.. pic one biceps really standing out!!! and pic 2 your chest is wide and very full!!!! But the only down fall with these 2 pics!! is your eyes look like you just smoked some serious weed :lol:


See i really dont like pic 1, i feel like my arms look stringy but in a side chest shot or side tricep they look good :confused1:

Hahaha i know mate i was caught mid blink but then i just thought, 'fck it' i aint posing again as it was late and i was exhausted actually haha.


----------



## Jay.32

I think it shows a good head on your bisep.

You have the same shape chest as me, wide spread which I think is best look in a chest... and before you start, I know your chest is bigger than mine :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> I think it shows a good head on your bisep.
> 
> You have the same shape chest as me, wide spread which I think is best look in a chest... and before you start, I know your chest is bigger than mine :lol:


Thanks mate, it definitely is the best shape for a chest, only real men have it 

Hahahaha, how on earth am i going to take the **** now you have said that?


----------



## Queenie

Looks like it's going well Phil! Keep it going


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Looks like it's going well Phil! Keep it going


Thanks darlin, hopefully @Uriel thinks my wheels have improved and look decent.


----------



## DB

Open your eyes you look like you have downs FFS! :lol:

Looking very good mate! Impressed how quick you've come in already!

Make sure you're having a high carb day or 2 in there mate, you hold alot of muscle so will deplete very quickly and don't want to risk too much muscle.

Looking solid tho mate, see you tomo


----------



## DB

LUNGE LUNGE LUNGE!

Only weakness ( and thats being picky) is your hams, so just smash them twice a week dude


----------



## greekgod

looking good bro... keep it up..


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin, hopefully @Uriel thinks my wheels have improved and look decent.


they have come on mate but get the calves going too and hammer the quads - you back is superb...if your legs matched that youd be wiked


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate!!!!!!!!!!!! You wernt lying when you said legs were being bought up. They look completely different! They were a noticeable weakness in last comp but Jesus that aint happening again. Back is just silly, chest is as thick as you are lol.

Amazing mate, fantastic physique, I hate how I look lol.


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Open your eyes you look like you have downs FFS! :lol:
> 
> Looking very good mate! Impressed how quick you've come in already!
> 
> Make sure you're having a high carb day or 2 in there mate, you hold alot of muscle so will deplete very quickly and don't want to risk too much muscle.
> 
> Looking solid tho mate, see you tomo


Haha I was mid blink you **** and it was late so I couldn't be fcked to take another pic! 

Thanks tho mate means a lot coming from you even with that face 

We talking double carb portions? Any particular days in mind? If you can't be fcked to write on here just tell me tomoz at my place..... Don't forget the lube.....



Uriel said:


> they have come on mate but get the calves going too and hammer the quads - you back is superb...if your legs matched that youd be wiked


Yea mate hitting them on shoulder day (tomoz - Friday) now so hammys and calves twice a week.

Cheers mate, wish my legs were as good as my back but at least they have progressed


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk mate!!!!!!!!!!!! You wernt lying when you said legs were being bought up. They look completely different! They were a noticeable weakness in last comp but Jesus that aint happening again. Back is just silly, chest is as thick as you are lol.
> 
> Amazing mate, fantastic physique, I hate how I look lol.


Really? I thought I had added size but wasn't sure how much. Hammys may still be a problem but they are getting smashed.

Haha who you calling thick you injured fcker!!  you shouldn't hate how you look mate, just try not to compare yourself with me then you will feel less like a ms.fitness model 

All seriousness mate you're doing really well bar the injury.


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, wish my legs were as good as my back but at least they have progressed


dont listen to what i say though bud, i'm fuk all special lol - your legs are good and better than 75% of amatuer stage show going bb ers but when i see an upper body like you got going i just want to see the wheels to match....trust me, in an audience....when the wheel walk on stage is goodbye everyone else....

the legs seperate the jokers and the t shirt boys from the rest

I was blown by the upper body of an asian guy in my new gym...massive and strong, taller than me....asked him what he weighed......15 1/2 stone????

I said you must be bigger....but he had legs like a girl swimmer.....I'm 2" shorter at 17 10 lol and i feel small


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> dont listen to what i say though bud, i'm fuk all special lol - your legs are good and better than 75% of amatuer stage show going bb ers but when i see an upper body like you got going i just want to see the wheels to match....trust me, in an audience....when the wheel walk on stage is goodbye everyone else....
> 
> the legs seperate the jokers and the t shirt boys from the rest
> 
> I was blown by the upper body of an asian guy in my new gym...massive and strong, taller than me....asked him what he weighed......15 1/2 stone????
> 
> I said you must be bigger....but he had legs like a girl swimmer.....I'm 2" shorter at 17 10 lol and i feel small


Cheers mate, i know exactly what you mean though, i have been smashing them so much that i actually enjoy leg sessions now and look forward to them whereas before i hated doing them as my knees were sore and i found it very uncomfortable, plus at my last gym there was hardly and leg equipment, no calf machines to speak of.

Still need to kill them and keep them growing.

Haha thats the difference mate you have a complete look whereas he will be all upper body, so many people like that and i was one of them once.

Bet you loved being blown by and asian guy


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Straight Leg Deads:*

3 sets x 110kg all the way to the floor, dead straight legs x 12 reps.

*Bent Over Rows:*

130kg x 10 - dropped the weight slightly and really emphasised the squeeze and getting the elbows back, was brilliant.

140kg x 10

140kg x 12

*Chins*

3 x 10 reps with half reps at the bottom when you cant do anymore.

*Lat Pull Down*

3 sets x 10 reps on 77kg - again made sure i could hold the peak contraction at the bottom for a second and squeeze the back together, felt brilliant.

*Seated Row*

10 reps x 83kg

10 reps x 89kg

10 reps x 89kg

Finished and home for some more chicken and sweet spud - its bloody lucky i love this meal


----------



## Jay.32

Im just eating chicken, sweet potato and brocoli.. Im loving chicken again now. Ive been eating lean mince for a while, so changed back to chicken...

Bought 10kilo for £40 :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Really? I thought I had added size but wasn't sure how much. Hammys may still be a problem but they are getting smashed.
> 
> Haha who you calling thick you injured fcker!!  you shouldn't hate how you look mate, just try not to compare yourself with me then you will feel less like a ms.fitness model
> 
> All seriousness mate you're doing really well bar the injury.


Yeah hamstrings are lagging but the quads are leaps and bounds above when you competed.

IM injury free now i think mate, cant have been a bad tear like they said because it feels absolutely perfect, not even a little niggle in it.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Im just eating chicken, sweet potato and brocoli.. Im loving chicken again now. Ive been eating lean mince for a while, so changed back to chicken...
> 
> Bought 10kilo for £40 :thumbup1:


Its the way forward mate, im picking the same thing up tomorrow from bookers 



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah hamstrings are lagging but the quads are leaps and bounds above when you competed.
> 
> IM injury free now i think mate, cant have been a bad tear like they said because it feels absolutely perfect, not even a little niggle in it.


Yea hammies are gonna take a while but im glad the quad looks good.

Thats awesome news mate, told you it wouldnt be that bad


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Its the way forward mate, im picking the same thing up tomorrow from bookers
> 
> Yea hammies are gonna take a while but im glad the quad looks good.
> 
> Thats awesome news mate, told you it wouldnt be that bad


Yeah min lag like crazy too. Yeah im happy, be a nerve wracking few sessions now though on legs.


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Bet you loved being blown by and asian guy


any port in a storm lol

he whipped his top off last training day...what a hairy ****.....i shouted over over at him "i hear your doing a show this year?"

Whats that mate

I said ****ing Crufts by the look of you


----------



## RACK

Back looks lean as hell already mate


----------



## Sambuca

looking amazing good job!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah min lag like crazy too. Yeah im happy, be a nerve wracking few sessions now though on legs.


Yea just go easy mate, nice and slow then build yourself up, your wheels are awesome anyway.



Uriel said:


> any port in a storm lol
> 
> he whipped his top off last training day...what a hairy ****.....i shouted over over at him "i hear your doing a show this year?"
> 
> Whats that mate
> 
> I said ****ing Crufts by the look of you


Hahaha brilliant! Im not looking forward to my waxing for the show, i reckon its gonna be a little sore, gotta get it done twice to test how my skin reacts, maybe suggest it to your man?



RACK said:


> Back looks lean as hell already mate


Thanks mate, it leans out almost immediately, in a few more weeks it will be ready to go  abs is the last place to lean up.



Sambuca said:


> looking amazing good job!


Cheers mate, its all going well so should be a good prep.


----------



## synthasize

Looking great Chelsea, dead jealous!


----------



## Chelsea

synthasize said:


> Looking great Chelsea, dead jealous!


Thanks mate, lets just hope I'm looking ripped but full on stage!


----------



## CJ

In for the updates buddy.

Will answer pm in morning.

Very impressed with pics


----------



## 44carl44

In mate.

Do you have cheat meal/day on your prep.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> In for the updates buddy.
> 
> Will answer pm in morning.
> 
> Very impressed with pics


Wicked cheers mate.



44carl44 said:


> In mate.
> 
> Do you have cheat meal/day on your prep.


I certainly do  and I can't wait, it's usually Saturday but its tomorrow now.

It's a cheat meal, I think a cheat day might be a bit overboard still need to speak to DB about the high carb days, looks like we may throw 2 in there so will keep you posted.

Going to the gym now to do arms.


----------



## Chelsea

This was me first thing this morning, no food and no drink inside me.

Also including bug eyes and sh1t hair haha!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> 160kg Bent over rows for 10


You gotta actually bend over mate 

Xmas tree at lower back looks sick too mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

You gave it a little rub before that pic didn't you mate, admit it lol.


----------



## leeds_01

phil only jus seen this journal

good luck mate - lookin in great shape


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> This was me first thing this morning, no food and no drink inside me.
> 
> Also including bug eyes and sh1t hair haha!
> 
> View attachment 109706


wipe your shelf you dirty bastard


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> You gotta actually bend over mate
> 
> Xmas tree at lower back looks sick too mate!


Hahahaha! You'd like me to bend over wouldn't you! My amazing back wasn't formed by not bending over for rows 



Suprakill4 said:


> You gave it a little rub before that pic didn't you mate, admit it lol.


Hahaha honest to god mate I didn't, I think the more alarming thing is.... Why are you looking at my c0ck haha?



leeds_01 said:


> phil only jus seen this journal
> 
> good luck mate - lookin in great shape


Thanks mate, will do a couple more poses maybe tomoz as I missed front lat spread and side chest.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! You'd like me to bend over wouldn't you! My amazing back wasn't formed by not bending over for rows
> 
> Hahaha honest to god mate I didn't, I think the more alarming thing is.... Why are you looking at my c0ck haha?
> 
> Thanks mate, will do a couple more poses maybe tomoz as I missed front lat spread and side chest.


Everything sexual to you isn't it mate! Lol very true though!


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wipe your shelf you dirty bastard


Only a filthy natty would pick up on such a thing!

How's that for you???


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! You'd like me to bend over wouldn't you! My amazing back wasn't formed by not bending over for rows
> 
> Hahaha honest to god mate I didn't, I think the more alarming thing is.... Why are you looking at my c0ck haha?
> 
> Thanks mate, will do a couple more poses maybe tomoz as I missed front lat spread and side chest.


Cos it's a whopper. Don't do a helicopter slin with that mate you'll fcuking take off lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Cos it's a whopper. Don't do a helicopter slin with that mate you'll fcuking take off lol.


Hahahahaha! Glad you approve mate.

I'm sure it's just a good angle.... Nah fck that I'm huge all over hahahaha


----------



## big_jim_87

look good buddy

didn't realise you were a classic


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> look good buddy
> 
> didn't realise you were a classic


Ha................ha................ha! (With extra sarcasm included!!)

You ginger cnut


----------



## Northern Lass

Subbed , keep up the good work , your back is amazing x:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

YummyMummy said:


> Subbed , keep up the good work , your back is amazing x:thumb:


Thanks very much, its a shame i cant see it until the pics really but i am so pleased with it, definitely going to focus my routine around the back shots this time round  x


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> This was me first thing this morning, no food and no drink inside me.
> 
> Also including bug eyes and sh1t hair haha!
> 
> View attachment 109706


Looking very modelish here philip! You normally look chunkier! Although I think it looks better


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Looking very modelish here philip! You normally look chunkier! Although I think it looks better


Haha thanks mate, just tried to stay leaner in the off season and i think it has worked a treat, definitely put on some decent size and the legs have come on strong which i really needed to do.

I bet you're printing the pics off to put by your mirror at home arent u????


----------



## Chelsea

1st meal after breakie:

220g cooked chicken

120g sweet spud


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> 1st meal after breakie:
> 
> 220g cooked chicken
> 
> 120g sweet spud
> 
> View attachment 109856


Whats all the juice its swimming in Phil?


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Whats all the juice its swimming in Phil?


I cook 800g - 1kg of chicken in a tomato and chilli sauce to add flavour. Most of the sauce i throw away at the end once ive picked out all the chicken so its more for flavour.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> I cook 800g - 1kg of chicken in a tomato and chilli sauce to add flavour. Most of the sauce i throw away at the end once ive picked out all the chicken so its more for flavour.


mmmmm sounds nice... and looks nice


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmm sounds nice... and looks nice


Yea its good mate, its this one, on offer at the moment as well, so split over 4-5 meals the macros work out really well:

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/frameset/redirect.jsp;GROSESSIONID=RPpTPG2bf3zLcF07QGZLGBGqDzXbfTBb5LJLzHyGdgwcJS42RG16!152709465?bmForm=deep_link_groceries_search_javascript&bmFormID=1359980851835&bmUID=1359980851835&screenWidth=1519


----------



## Jay.32

Nice one.. will be getting this :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> *I cook 800g - 1kg of chicken in a tomato and chilli sauce to add flavour.* Most of the sauce i throw away at the end once ive picked out all the chicken so its more for flavour.


so you get atleast 3 meals out of that?


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> so you get atleast 3 meals out of that?


4 mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Friday:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

44kg x 10

50kg x 8

40kg x 11

*Smith Shoulder Press:*

90kg x 10

90kg x 10 - a good 2 or 3 spotted

90kg x 10 - a good 3-4 spotted

Immediate drop set down to 60kg x 12 reps!! Shoulders on Fire!

*Lat Raise Machine:*

80kg x 10

85kg x 10 - spottee after 6 so dropped down

70kg x 10

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 10 - disgustingly heavy set but it was good form with full ROM.

Shrugs:

150kg warm up x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 10 - immediate drop set down to 150kg x 25 reps!!!!

Finished with some:

*Cable Front Raises:*

3 sets x 12 reps slow and controlled throughout the movement.


----------



## H U N T E R

Good luck mate will be keeping an eye on this! Your in good shape ATM will be good to see your end result again all the best!!


----------



## Chelsea

Arms on Saturday:

*Tricep Push Downs - V-Bar:*

Full stack 3 sets x 12 reps, need to find a way to put more weight on it but the set up looks like i cant really!

*Straight Bar Push Downs:*

3 plates off the stack 3 sets x 10 reps.

*Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:*

3 sets x 10 reps on either arm - love this exercise.

*Skulls:*

I like to do this once my tri's are pre-exhausted as i can go really heavy on these fresh (80kg for reps) and make my elbows sore!

3 sets x 20kg plate either side of the ez bar.

*Finished off with Rope Pull downs:*

3 sets x 10 reps with a drop set on the last for a good 20reps.

*BICEPS:*

*Straight Bar Curls:*

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Standing Twisting Curls- Strict Form:*

18kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 9

*Hammers*

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

18kg x 10 - 2 reps cheated up and controlled down on set 2 and 3.

*Finished off with Standing Cable Front Double Bicep Pose Reps:*

3 sets x 10 reps slow controlled and a real squeeze at the top of the movement.


----------



## Chelsea

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck mate will be keeping an eye on this! Your in good shape ATM will be good to see your end result again all the best!!


Cheers mate, much appreciated, going to get more regular pics up now the mrs knows what to look out for and how to get the light right etc


----------



## H U N T E R

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, much appreciated, going to get more regular pics up now the mrs knows what to look out for and how to get the light right etc


Always a bonus when you mrs can give a helping hand! Mine helps with the prep of my meals etc so it's a winner for me


----------



## Chelsea

H U N T E R said:


> Always a bonus when you mrs can give a helping hand! Mine helps with the prep of my meals etc so it's a winner for me


Defintely mate, the last one made the prep harder and didnt bother to cook once in 12 weeks then complained at me the whole time, all extremely helpful and contributed to the reasons she got binned 4 days before the show  not great timing but had to be done.


----------



## H U N T E R

Chelsea said:


> Defintely mate, the last one made the prep harder and didnt bother to cook once in 12 weeks then complained at me the whole time, all extremely helpful and contributed to the reasons she got binned 4 days before the show  not great timing but had to be done.


Hopefully things are on the up now man ill pop in now n again n see the progression


----------



## Jay.32

Phil, how much work are you doing on your abbs per week?


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Phil, how much work are you doing on your abbs per week?


I havent done a sit up since April 2012 mate. Genuine answer.


----------



## Jay.32

ffs lol... will you be doing any in this prep??


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> ffs lol... will you be doing any in this prep??


Yea mate tbh i was thinking of doing a few maybe just twice a week on shorter sessions like chest and shoulders so Tuesday and Friday.

I wont be doing much, no weights just slow and controlled on a swiss ball - crunched.

I saw a video that Dorian explained thats all he did for abs too.....good enough for me


----------



## Chelsea

Quick show of food at 10:30am today:

220g chicken with 100g sweet spud all cooked.



Had 1 scoop of whey at 6:30am did 30mins cardio.

8am - 5 whole eggs, 3 scoops protein and 2 rice cakes.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs yesterday:

Warm up - leg extension - 3 sets x 12 reps on 77kg

*Smith Front Squats:*

10 x 105kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 120kg - Literally every rep was ar$e to grass, i couldnt actually get any lower.

20 x 60kg - disgusting set and my quads were pumped so much after this set.

*Leg Press:*

120kg x 10 seat as close to the press as possible - its a horizontal press kinda weird and you cant get much weight on but that was plenty trust me.

130kg x 10

130kg x 12

*Leg Extension:*

Stack x 10 reps - not good enough ROM so dropped the weight slightly.

105kg x 10

98kg x 10

*Lying Hammies:*

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Seated Hammies:*

77kg x 10

84kg x 10

91kg x 12 - last few reps were half reps really.

*Standing Calves:*

133kg x 10

140kg x 10

147kg x 10

*Seated Calves:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 - bounced a few up but i think thats a pb.

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

DONE! Quads are a bit tight today but i think cardio loosened them out a bit. Chest at 5:30, might try to get a vid up of the 60's.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Quick show of food at 10:30am today:
> 
> 220g chicken with 100g sweet spud all cooked.
> 
> View attachment 109944
> View attachment 109945
> 
> 
> Had 1 scoop of whey at 6:30am did 30mins cardio.
> 
> 8am - 5 whole eggs, 3 scoops protein and 2 rice cakes.


you weighing your chicken before or after cooking?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Thats all you ever eat lol :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

In the latest pic I have to say you're looking a lot more balanced, normally chest stands out as your stronger point but in this pic everything looks a strong point!


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> you weighing your chicken before or after cooking?


After cooking mate.



Juic3Up said:


> Thats all you ever eat lol :laugh:


Haha, diet time yes, luckily I love this meal mate.



onthebuild said:


> In the latest pic I have to say you're looking a lot more balanced, normally chest stands out as your stronger point but in this pic everything looks a strong point!


Thanks mate, that's what I've really tried to achieve, completely agree that my chest was over developed compared to everything else but now it's a lot more symmetrical and balanced 

Legs and shoulders have had a pounding this off season!


----------



## Chelsea

Quick pic this morning, feeling like the delts are looking decent and I felt I was looking really thick considering this was 7am after cardio with no food in me just half a scoop of whey:


----------



## C.Hill

Dodgy smile


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Dodgy smile


Haha i was tensing and completly forgot my face looked like i was midway though gurning haha! Didnt have much time to take a pic as it was in the changing rooms and looked massively gay haha, so had to take the pic and leave it at that.

I'll give you my best colgate smile next time mate


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Haha i was tensing and completly forgot my face looked like i was midway though gurning haha! Didnt have much time to take a pic as it was in the changing rooms and looked massively gay haha, so had to take the pic and leave it at that.
> 
> I'll give you my best colgate smile next time mate


You don't have to justify it to me mate!lol

Looking big though pal! Traps and delts look sick.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> You don't have to justify it to me mate!lol
> 
> Looking big though pal! Traps and delts look sick.


But i feel i have to otherwise you wont accept me (i know how much you essex lot like your tipex smiles!)

Thanks mate, i felt delts didnt look good at all last year, now i am throwing in an extra press every week and a lot more blood volume, seems to have worked.

Those traps were repping 300kg last Friday


----------



## Laurat10

Chelsea said:


> Haha i was tensing and completly forgot my face looked like i was midway though gurning haha! Didnt have much time to take a pic as it was in the changing rooms and looked massively gay haha, so had to take the pic and leave it at that.
> 
> I'll give you my best colgate smile next time mate


Haha I totally want to see the Colgate smile!


----------



## Chelsea

Laurat10 said:


> Haha I totally want to see the Colgate smile!


Haha, i'll see what i can do this week


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Quick pic this morning, feeling like the delts are looking decent and I felt I was looking really thick considering this was 7am after cardio with no food in me just half a scoop of whey:
> 
> View attachment 110009
> View attachment 110010


CHEST LOOKING VERY GOOD TO PHIL


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> CHEST LOOKING VERY GOOD TO PHIL


Thanks mate, this is probably why:

*Incline Dumbell Chest Press:*

50kg's x 12 reps - actually felt so easy, got to 10 and thought fck it i'll bang out 2 more

60kg's x 8 - this was a personal best especially after repping the 50kg's

50kg's x 8 - chest was ruined and at complete failure with this - the last rep i could barely control the negative on this set and the 60kg.

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

105kg x 10 - spotted on the positive for a good 4 reps

Drop set - 60kg x 12 with partials at the end as i could not get a full rep on the positive.

*Weighted Dips:*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 - 2 partials

40kg x 8 - 2 or 3 partials.

Drop ser - bodyweight for 12 reps.

*Incline Flye's:*

Had to be careful as it was only 3rd week since minor pec pull.

24kg x 10 - ver slow and controlled.

26kg x 10

28kg x 10

*Lying Machine Press:*

All with 2 x 25kg plates:

12 reps - 10secs rest.

10 reps - 10 secs rest.

8 reps - 10 secs rest.

6 reps - 10 secs rest.

Finished with a giant set on lat raise machine exactly as above but without the rest, instead the weight dropped 10kg per set.

Done


----------



## Jay.32

Very good lifting!!! did you warm up at all? or start on the 50kg dumbells??


----------



## onthebuild

I love how 'being careful' is almost 30kg flyes. Cvnt.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Very good lifting!!! did you warm up at all? or start on the 50kg dumbells??


Warmed up with 24kg's then 34'kg's both x 12 mate.



onthebuild said:


> I love how 'being careful' is almost 30kg flyes. Cvnt.


 :lol: Hahahaha that is careful for me, usually i flye around 40kg's


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Warmed up with 24kg's then 34'kg's both x 12 mate.
> 
> :lol: Hahahaha that is careful for me, usually i flye around 40kg's


Yeah well I fly 48kgs :blowme:

In total...


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Quick pic this morning, feeling like the delts are looking decent and I felt I was looking really thick considering this was 7am after cardio with no food in me just half a scoop of whey:
> 
> View attachment 110009
> View attachment 110010


Would do anything for a chest like that  You must be so happy with how you look. One day for me hopefully! How long have you been training in total?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Would do anything for a chest like that  You must be so happy with how you look. One day for me hopefully! How long have you been training in total?


You make it sound like you're so far away from that but you're not mate you have such a good base and you're going in the right direction.

I am very happy with how things are going and im so pleased with my progress but i still feel like i have a long way to go size-wise.

I started lifting weights at 18 and have always done so since then but to be honest this last year was the first time i have ever eaten clean the whole year and been consistent with diet, also having the competitions in the back of my head completely changed training for me, it made it all real and it makes you do that extra rep or the extra set/exercise when sometimes you might not.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm miles away mate. Good couple or few years to reach that level yet.


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake chels.....the diet has gave you a cheesy sh1t grin on pic 2.........what causes that (i'm guessing cards leading to trapped wind?)


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> fuk sake chels.....the diet has gave you a cheesy sh1t grin on pic 2.........what causes that (i'm guessing cards leading to trapped wind?)


Hahaha trust you to chime in as well! I was just tensing mate, changing room was busy so didnt wanna look like a complete posey cnut like you 

On the wind front though....... its pretty bad, to the point where im not even enjoying my own brand anymore and results in windows down in the car!


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha trust you to chime in as well! I was just tensing mate, changing room was busy so didnt wanna look like a complete posey cnut like you
> 
> On the wind front though....... its pretty bad, to the point where im not even enjoying my own brand anymore and results in windows down in the car!


ha ha - looking good bud....

yeah i've been pumping out some eggy little delights today - then i had a gigantic and fairly explosive watery sh1t that smelled hellish.....(stop me if i'm being too graphic)........i better check the date on my USN anabolic fuel lol


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> ha ha - looking good bud....
> 
> yeah i've been pumping out some eggy little delights today - then i had a gigantic and fairly explosive watery sh1t that smelled hellish.....(stop me if i'm being too graphic)........i better check the date on my USN anabolic fuel lol


Thanks old boy 

Christ.... its a bit late to stop you but i know the ones mate, they proper pebble-dash the toilet.

Never mind the date on your protein you might wanna check what your last 'date' left in your ar$e before he left :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Never mind the date on your protein you might wanna check what your last 'date' left in your ar$e before he left :lol:


well judging by the evidence - he came 2 litres of oxtail soup, half a can of corn nibblets, 14 matleasers and a cup of treacle


----------



## Chelsea

Uriel said:


> well judging by the evidence - he came 2 litres of oxtail soup, half a can of corn nibblets, 14 matleasers and a cup of treacle


This made me laugh at work and i am now getting some questionable looks :lol:

Brilliant......you certainly know how to paint a picture with your imagination brush.


----------



## Chelsea

Nice rest day yesterday apart from 30mins cardio in the morning.

Food was like this:

8am - 5 whole eggs 2 scoops MP whey.

10:30am - 200g chicken and 100g sweet spud.

1:30pm - 200g chicken and 200g sweet spud.

4:30pm - 200g chicken and 120g sweet spud

7:30pm - 200g chicken and 100g sweet spud

30g nuts then bed, only had one shake as i wasnt training and wanted to limit calories a bit.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Nice rest day yesterday apart from 30mins cardio in the morning.
> 
> Food was like this:
> 
> 8am - 5 whole eggs 2 scoops MP whey.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken and 100g sweet spud.
> 
> 1:30pm - 200g chicken and 200g sweet spud.
> 
> 4:30pm - 200g chicken and 120g sweet spud
> 
> 7:30pm - 200g chicken and 100g sweet spud
> 
> 30g nuts then bed, only had one shake as i wasnt training and wanted to limit calories a bit.


How do you have the eggs mate?


----------



## CJ

Looking really good in pics..how far out ?

Your chest is very dominant and makes your delts and arms look smaller.

I suffer with a similar problem.

Impressed


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you have the eggs mate?


Eggs are whisked then nuked in the microwave for 2 mins then scrambled with a fork and a couple spoons full of Philadelphia.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Looking really good in pics..how far out ?
> 
> Your chest is very dominant and makes your delts and arms look smaller.
> 
> I suffer with a similar problem.
> 
> Impressed


Thanks mate, it's 10 weeks on Sunday until the show and 11 weeks if I chose to do nabba as well.

Yea chest has always grown just by looking at a weight haha! Tried to even things out by really hitting the delts and giving arms a seperate day.

So hard having a massive chest isn't it?? 

Thanks mate, you got a journal on here or is it just TM?


----------



## Chelsea

Food all cooked for tomorrow...


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, it's 10 weeks on Sunday until the show and 11 weeks if I chose to do nabba as well.
> 
> Yea chest has always grown just by looking at a weight haha! Tried to even things out by really hitting the delts and giving arms a seperate day.
> 
> So hard having a massive chest isn't it??
> 
> Thanks mate, you got a journal on here or is it just TM?


In a good place for that far out bud.

My chest isnt as big as yours, much of my problem was always dominant traps..delts are getting there now though...just like yours.

Yes bud, I run one on here as well


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> In a good place for that far out bud.
> 
> My chest isnt as big as yours, much of my problem was always dominant traps..delts are getting there now though...just like yours.
> 
> Yes bud, I run one on here as well


Yea, I'm in a much better place than I was last year:



And the start of this prep was this:



Your delts are awesome mate I'm a big fan of your shape!

Ill check yours out then


----------



## CJ

Loads better mate.

Thank you, although my shape does ressemble a bag of spuds currently


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Loads better mate.
> 
> Thank you, although my shape does ressemble a bag of spuds currently


I cant believe how much fat i was carrying before! Its hard to look at let alone post!

Haha it doesnt mate and you know that, you've definitely been doing something right.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> I cant believe how much fat i was carrying before! Its hard to look at let alone post!
> 
> Haha it doesnt mate and you know that, you've definitely been doing something right.


Scary isnt it......good to look back and see the progression though.


----------



## Laurat10

Chelsea said:


> Yea, I'm in a much better place than I was last year:
> 
> View attachment 110289
> 
> 
> And the start of this prep was this:
> 
> View attachment 110290
> 
> 
> Your delts are awesome mate I'm a big fan of your shape!
> 
> Ill check yours out then


Where was the Colgate smile?  bit disappointed I must say haha. Looking great though  arms look rather huge! Be nice to compare poses from when you compete this year and the pics from last year bet you will see lots of changes


----------



## NorthernSoul

hey fatty bum bum! 

big difference, its impressive and inspirational. Although I love you whatever you look like..


----------



## jordan_

Looking awesome in your pics mate.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Scary isnt it......good to look back and see the progression though.


Very, i remember thinking that i wasnt in bad condition and i felt big.....how wrong you can be. It is great looking back though.



Laurat10 said:


> Where was the Colgate smile?  bit disappointed I must say haha. Looking great though  arms look rather huge! Be nice to compare poses from when you compete this year and the pics from last year bet you will see lots of changes


I do apologise for the lack of the Colgate although that pic was just taken from the start of the prep so unless i photoshopped one in i dont think i could change it 

Thanks darlin, arms have been hit a lot this year they have their own special day now haha. Definitely, cant wait to compare the pics and see how ive got along.



Juic3Up said:


> hey fatty bum bum!
> 
> big difference, its impressive and inspirational. Although I love you whatever you look like..


Hahaha :lol: you cheeky fcker! That is definitely super gay but im still humbled by it mate


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Food all cooked for tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 110242


Down to one meal a day now phil?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Down to one meal a day now phil?


Yea mate, im too fat :thumb:

Nah - im doing IIFYM so just eat the whole thing in one go whilst trying not to throw up :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap of me during shoulders with a bit of vascularity and striations popping out


----------



## Suprakill4

Forearms look awesome mate. Something I need to desperately work on. Traps look like they are big too, vests hanging near to your ears lol. Happy with progress?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Forearms look awesome mate. Something I need to desperately work on. Traps look like they are big too, vests hanging near to your ears lol. Happy with progress?


Mate I don't even train my forearms!? Traps I do 2 sets for like tonight:

220kg warm up x 12

310kg x 10 working set

330kg x 10 working set

150kg x 25 immediate drop set.

Job done


----------



## Keeks

Looking fantastic already, cant wait to see what you're like when its show time! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic already, cant wait to see what you're like when its show time! :thumb:


Thanks darlin  just trying to diet very slowly as DB said I deplete quickly so I want to hold on to as much mass as possible.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  just trying to diet very slowly as DB said I deplete quickly so I want to hold on to as much mass as possible.


You have started from a good point though this year, and great progress made since starting your last prep, big difference.

Whens the comp?


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good chelsea...

You can see you have been working very hard!!! :rockon:


----------



## bulldogge

Excellent progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap of me during shoulders with a bit of vascularity and striations popping out
> 
> View attachment 110363


Mate you are as good as ready.... with 10 weeks to go lol..


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You have started from a good point though this year, and great progress made since starting your last prep, big difference.
> 
> Whens the comp?


Definitely a much better point than last year, there wasn't an ab in sight last jan!!

Comp is 21st April so 10 weeks tomorrow I think 



YummyMummy said:


> Looking good chelsea...
> 
> You can see you have been working very hard!!! :rockon:


Thanks darlin  very hard with a clean diet to match, next off season I gotta hit up more carbs I think an really pack on the size.



Jay.32 said:


> Mate you are as good as ready.... with 10 weeks to go lol..


Haha not quite mate, long way off it's just my delts and back get lean very quick. But I got 10 weeks so I should be shredded, can't wait.


----------



## shaunmac

Said it before and ill say it again.

Beast.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Friday:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

44kg x 10

46kg x 10 -spotted for a couple

40kg x 10 - spotted last 2.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

55kg x 12 slow and controlled reps.

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Drop set 30kg x 12

*Lat Raise Machine:*

70kg x 12

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

*Rear Delt Machine:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

112kg x 10 - almost full stack on this machine.

*Shrugs:*

220kg warm up x 12

310kg x 10 working set

330kg x 10 working set

150kg x 25 immediate drop set.

*Front Raises - Dumbells:*

12kg's x 12

17kg x 10

17kg x 10 - last couple thrown up and controlled down as forced negatives.


----------



## Davey Boy

Gotta love a 330kg shrug lol BEAST!!


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> Gotta love a 330kg shrug lol BEAST!!


Haha! Yea its awesome mate, there wasnt many plates left for anyone else. Think the most ive done is 345kg of 355kg but im not sure, its hard to fit everything on the bar at that sort of weight plus coz the bar bends so much the clips dont hold sometimes and the plates slide off.


----------



## Davey Boy

yeah have the same problem all the time... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Gun shot pumped on Saturday:


----------



## big_jim_87

meh... water pistol, cap gun at best...


----------



## Laurat10

Chelsea said:


> Gun shot pumped on Saturday:


Still no Colgate smile!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Right 2 days off the gym, took the gf down to brighton for the day so diet was off but still relatively clean but that also means no cheat this weekend which bums me out a bit.

Going to train shoulders tonight as usual then put back in on saturday and arms on Sunday, cardio next week i might try to throw in 2 sessions each day of the week just to tighten up and shock the body after the 2 days off diet still got abs and feel on track but i want to push that extra little bit next week.


----------



## Queenie

Hey stranger hope u had a great few days with the other half 

Dont be upset about no cheat meal this weekend... its a means to an end!! Youre doing fab. Keep it up.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Hey stranger hope u had a great few days with the other half
> 
> Dont be upset about no cheat meal this weekend... its a means to an end!! Youre doing fab. Keep it up.


Thanks darlin, yea it was really good, had a wicked time in Brighton and the food was quality especially the banoffee pie 

Made her a roast the next day from scratch and it all finished perfectly on time so she was well impressed, all in all a good couple days and 2 full days rest from training although we did walk around town for about 5 hrs and I didn't hit the calories I usually have in a day so I don't think it will set me back too much.


----------



## Jay.32

Good weekend phil??


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Good weekend phil??


Not bad mate, had to train back on Saturday and Arms yesterday and the DOMS from back is unreal!!

Also thinking about either throwing in some Anavar or Winstrol for the next 4 weeks....thoughts?

Not used Anavar but have used Winny so would like an opinion from anyone who has used both and what they prefer.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Not bad mate, had to train back on Saturday and Arms yesterday and the DOMS from back is unreal!!
> 
> Also thinking about either throwing in some Anavar or Winstrol for the next 4 weeks....thoughts?
> 
> Not used Anavar but have used Winny so would like an opinion from anyone who has used both and what they prefer.


Im in my first week of anavar now.. but its my first time using it mate... so we'll see


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Im in my first week of anavar now.. but its my first time using it mate... so we'll see


Keep me posted mate, what lab?


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Keep me posted mate, what lab?


british dragon


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> british dragon


Same ones that i was thinking as they are quite reasonably priced for Var and i have used their Winstrol and my mate has used their Oxy's and got very good results from them.


----------



## Davey Boy

Vars good stuff mate at a high dose but winny and proviron specially for 4 weeks may be a good option obviously you suffer from dry joints on winny then go for the var if not save the cash (obviously just an opinion) :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> Vars good stuff mate at a high dose but winny and proviron specially for 4 weeks may be a good option obviously you suffer from dry joints on winny then go for the var if not save the cash (obviously just an opinion) :thumb:


Joints are fine on Winny and im currently on Proviron 50mg every day just really not sure what to do, its whether to stick with what i know and go with Winny coz i know i respond really well to it or try out the Var and hope for the best.


----------



## Davey Boy

if it works it works mate dont think they are worlds apart in my opinion other than cost i have run Var a few times its great run it up to 150mg before but then ran winny at 50/75mg and was tight as f**k aswell but everyone is different i guess.... Ausbuilt has always said Winny and Proviron over Var every time aswell from someone with alot more experience than myself...

D


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> if it works it works mate dont think they are worlds apart in my opinion other than cost i have run Var a few times its great run it up to 150mg before but then ran winny at 50/75mg and was tight as f**k aswell but everyone is different i guess.... Ausbuilt has always said Winny and Proviron over Var every time aswell from someone with alot more experience than myself...
> 
> D


Might just go for the Winstrol for the moment then. I suppose its always good to stick with what you know works.


----------



## Chelsea

Back on Saturday went like this:

*Chins:*

Bodyweight x 12 - easy.

Bodyweight plus 5kg x 12 last couple were half reps.

Bodyweight plus 5kg x 10 last few half reps - all 3 sets have a full stretch at the bottom so every rep starts from static.

*Bent Over Rows:*

130kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

*Hammer Strength Underhand High Row:*

3 sets x 10 reps - absolutely love this machine wish it was at my usual gym, the stretch is unreal.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

12 x 70kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg - not the heaviest sets but after watching a bit of Neil Hill i made sure i kept a constant arch to my back to engage the lats and tbf the DOMS i have is ridiculous still today and its Tuesday!!

*Lat Pull Down:*

Same as above, real focus on form and it felt brilliant, could really feel the lats contracting.

Finished with 4 sets of Calf Raises, so calves have been done twice a week for 3 weeks now and hopefully growing.


----------



## Chelsea

Arms on Sunday was this:

*V Bar Push Downs:*

10 x stack (50kg) + 12kg dumbell.

10 x stack + 20kg dumbell.

10 x stack + 12kg dumbell.

*Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps, real focus on contraction and speed of reps being nice and slow.

*Straight Bar Pull Downs:*

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Overhead Extentions - Single Arm:*

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

*Straight bar curls:*

60kg x 10

62.5kg x 10 - few reps cheated up and controlled down.

50kg x 10 - with perfect form - tbh my bi's feel ruined after this but i carried on haha.

*Hammer Curls:*

18kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 few cheated.

*Standing Dumbell Curls:*

14kg's x 10

16kg's x 10

16kg's x 10 - very much a rest pause set haha.

*Preacher Curls:*

10kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 10 - self spotted with other arm for about 3 reps on each arm!


----------



## Chelsea

Few supplies are in:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

How many mg per day do you run the winny? Iv got a couple pots of the wc winny that I plan to use as a bridge into pct when I get my cycle underway in a month or so. Got enough to run 125mg for 4 weeks but I'm thinking that would be too much, recon I should keep it at say 50-100mg?


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> How many mg per day do you run the winny? Iv got a couple pots of the wc winny that I plan to use as a bridge into pct when I get my cycle underway in a month or so. Got enough to run 125mg for 4 weeks but I'm thinking that would be too much, recon I should keep it at say 50-100mg?


125mg is too much for me mate, 100mg makes changes to my body within a week! I'll be running 100mg on training days and 50mg on non training, try that mate, i love the stuff.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I though as much mate, will let u know how I get on with it


----------



## Chelsea

Did chest last night:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 7 - spotted for 3 on positive, did too many reps on 50's really.

50kg x 11

*Flat Barbell Press:*

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Machine Flye's:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 10

119kg - stack - x 8 - 2 spotted

*Weighted Dips:*

3 sets x 10 reps slow and controlled with extra 20kg plate.

*Machine Chest Press:*

4 sets 10 secs rest with 77kg

12, 10, 8, 6.

Done.


----------



## Chelsea

Had a bit of grief with the mrs last night so quite stressed today and dont feel like everything is ok, you know that feeling in your stomach when something doesnt feel right. Had that all day and just cant be bothered with it.

Could do with some cheering up so feel free anyone.


----------



## Jay.32

Right big fella, get them negative thoughts out of your Head!!!! and get back in the game..

Just remember how good you are looking ahead of time!!!

Here's a little pic to sort you out :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Right big fella, get them negative thoughts out of your Head!!!! and get back in the game..
> 
> Just remember how good you are looking ahead of time!!!
> 
> Here's a little pic to sort you out :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 111607


Thanks mate, its hard though (not coz of the pic) i find i dwell on things and its really hard to clear my head, especially when you're dieting it makes everything 10 times worse.

Seeing her tonight so im sure eveything will be better after that even though we sorted it last night but just feel really on edge and i cant be dealing with it.


----------



## Zola

A wee chit chat will sort it out my blue brother.

Could be worse, you could have a gut like Rafa.


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> A wee chit chat will sort it out my blue brother.
> 
> Could be worse, you could have a gut like Rafa.


Haha  thanks mate.

Dont get me started on him, it'll send me over the edge.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Had a bit of grief with the mrs last night so quite stressed today and dont feel like everything is ok, you know that feeling in your stomach when something doesnt feel right. Had that all day and just cant be bothered with it.
> 
> Could do with some cheering up so feel free anyone.


you are hung like a fcuking pringles tin mate, why would you need cheering up over anything? That would keep any normal man happy


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> you are hung like a fcuking pringles tin mate, why would you need cheering up over anything? That would keep any normal man happy


Hahaha im sure that was just a very complimentary angle......although i did make her bleed on monday night???? 

Suppose ive never had any complaints.....not to my face anyway haha.

In all seriousness i guess im just a bit down mate, you know when you argue and things dont seem right even when you speak during the day? Its just like that and i cant be ar$ed with it hanging over my head.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha im sure that was just a very complimentary angle......although i did make her bleed on monday night????
> 
> Suppose ive never had any complaints.....not to my face anyway haha.
> 
> In all seriousness i guess im just a bit down mate, you know when you argue and things dont seem right even when you speak during the day? Its just like that and i cant be ar$ed with it hanging over my head.


get her some flowers on the way home, even if it wasnt your fault.. You dont need any distractions now..


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha im sure that was just a very complimentary angle......although i did make her bleed on monday night????
> 
> Suppose ive never had any complaints.....not to my face anyway haha.
> 
> In all seriousness i guess im just a bit down mate, you know when you argue and things dont seem right even when you speak during the day? Its just like that and i cant be ar$ed with it hanging over my head.


Sounds like my every day life mate!!! Horrible aint it, didnt your last prep cause your previous relationship to break down?


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> get her some flowers on the way home, even if it wasnt your fault.. You dont need any distractions now..


Very good idea, wasnt my fault just a disagreement thats all. So true mate, hopefully tonight it'll all be cool which im sure it will be just wish i could snap out of it.



Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like my every day life mate!!! Horrible aint it, didnt your last prep cause your previous relationship to break down?


Really? Yea it is sh1t mate and i just cant deal with it at the moment, plus this one is a keeper, with any of the others i wouldnt care so much coz i knew i didnt want to be with them forever etc

Well it wasnt the actual prep (although i doubt it helped) but she was just a lazy bitch mate and in the whole 12 weeks she did nothing to help and just basically complained and left the place a fckin mess constantly and she didnt even work full time!

I know things with this one are so different so i have no worries about breaking up coz she is so supportive and has helped so much already but i suppose as its our first proper argument it feels really odd as everything is usually sweeter than honey.

Even writing honey makes me hungry! :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Make up s3x is a great cure mate, always feels more intense than the casual s3x so use that to whooo her back into your good books lol.

I know exactly what you mean though, you got that butterfly type feeling in your stomach like nerves?


----------



## Laurat10

My dad has a saying I rather like that he uses when he's done somethin my mum didnt like;

It's just the depth that varies 

Hope you cheer up soon am sure its nothing, just try focus on the good and positive things! Also if that doesn't work here's a lil joke which will

Why did the tomato turn red?

It saw the salad dressing!!

I also have more where that came from


----------



## Suprakill4

Laurat10 said:


> My dad has a saying I rather like that he uses when he's done somethin my mum didnt like;
> 
> It's just the depth that varies
> 
> Hope you cheer up soon am sure its nothing, just try focus on the good and positive things! Also if that doesn't work here's a lil joke which will
> 
> Why did the tomato turn red?
> 
> It saw the salad dressing!!
> 
> I also have more where that came from


LOL!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Make up s3x is a great cure mate, always feels more intense than the casual s3x so use that to whooo her back into your good books lol.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean though, you got that butterfly type feeling in your stomach like nerves?


True mate but due to the battering on Monday i think she is out of action so thats off the cards too!

Spot on mate, butterfly meaning to the max, probably coz im tired as well, maybe a nap after work will sort me out.



Laurat10 said:


> My dad has a saying I rather like that he uses when he's done somethin my mum didnt like;
> 
> It's just the depth that varies
> 
> Hope you cheer up soon am sure its nothing, just try focus on the good and positive things! Also if that doesn't work here's a lil joke which will
> 
> Why did the tomato turn red?
> 
> It saw the salad dressing!!
> 
> I also have more where that came from


 :lol: Hahahahaha thanks for this! I just hate arguments especially when it feels like things arent completely sorted or we havent had a chance to be normal, just pretty much went to bed and that was it.

I'll keep you updated later, prob popping over there after the footy tonight.

On another note...... A man came to my door earlier with a drum............

I told him to beat it!


----------



## onthebuild

Could be worse, you could be off to elland road tonight to stand in the cold and watch Leeds get battered by the mighty..... Blackpool. :lol:

Sticking with the crap jokes:

A bodybuilder mate of mine told me every time he sees a piece of meat he has a fit...

Must have the 'protein shakes'


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Could be worse, you could be off to elland road tonight to stand in the cold and watch Leeds get battered by the mighty..... Blackpool. :lol:
> 
> Sticking with the crap jokes:
> 
> A bodybuilder mate of mine told me every time he sees a piece of meat he has a fit...
> 
> Must have the 'protein shakes'


Wow i dunno whats worse.... that joke or supporting Leeds!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Wow i dunno whats worse.... that joke or supporting Leeds!


Supporting Leeds for sure. Imagine having to pay money to hear that joke...


----------



## luther1

She might be feeling the same way chels? That feeling in your guts is fcuking awful. I had my first ruck on Saturday with my new bird who I've been seeing 10 months,so instead of going out,I dropped her home. Haven't spoke until about an hour ago when she text me and asked am I going to apologise. I thought fcuk you,you were in the wrong, it could have gone on and on,so I just text back and apologised. The decent ones are few and far between and there's no shame in being humble,so I hope it all gets sorted for the best mate


----------



## luther1

Btw,start a new thread in general about your girlfriend woes,I'm sure the advice will be worth it!


----------



## Laurat10

hahaha i love terrible jokes  and puns!!

I got called a pepper-pot the other day, i replied il take that as a condiment


----------



## luther1

Bad news for a mate of mine that owns a paper shop,it's folded.


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> She might be feeling the same way chels? That feeling in your guts is fcuking awful. I had my first ruck on Saturday with my new bird who I've been seeing 10 months,so instead of going out,I dropped her home. Haven't spoke until about an hour ago when she text me and asked am I going to apologise. I thought fcuk you,you were in the wrong, it could have gone on and on,so I just text back and apologised. The decent ones are few and far between and there's no shame in being humble,so I hope it all gets sorted for the best mate


Mate this was cracking advice. We talked about it last night and she said sorry and everything was sweet plus she completely understood where i was coming from and apparently when we were in the argument when i said 'right im gonna leave' she almost started crying which was sweet.

Thank god its all sorted now and im back to feeling normal again.

Thanks for the advice mate it really helped and thanks to everyone else too


----------



## Chelsea

Nice rest day from weights yesterday.

Up this morning at 6:20am 4 Dymatize amino acids then straight to the treadmill for 30mins cardio, went up to speed 7.0kph today so im getting fitter as well as it was feeling quite comfortable.

Got to work - 4 whole eggs, spoonful of philadelphia, 3 scoops MP whey, 1g vit c, 2 x alpha men, 2 x vitamin d, 1 x glucosamine sulphate, 2 x fish oils, 50mg Proviron, 50mg Winny, 50mcg T3.

Good breakfast 

edit - and 40mcg clen as well.


----------



## Zola

Chelsea said:


> Nice rest day from weights yesterday.
> 
> Up this morning at 6:20am 4 Dymatize amino acids then straight to the treadmill for 30mins cardio, went up to speed 7.0kph today so im getting fitter as well as it was feeling quite comfortable.
> 
> Got to work - 4 whole eggs, spoonful of philadelphia, 3 scoops MP whey, 1g vit c, 2 x alpha men, 2 x vitamin d, 1 x glucosamine sulphate, 2 x fish oils, 50mg Proviron, 50mg Winny, 50mcg T3.
> 
> Good breakfast
> 
> edit - and 40mcg clen as well.


How often do you have low carb days mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> How often do you have low carb days mate?


Erm every day stays the same apart from Monday - Legs and Thursday - Back  where i get oats in my post workout shake and double the carbs in the post workout meal.

Other days are just this - cooked weight:

Meal 1 - 150g sweet spud.

Meal 2 - 200g sweet spud.

Meal 3 - 120g sweet spud.

Meal 4 - 100g sweet spud.


----------



## Zola

Cool, so you only eat sweet potato for carbs every day for competition prep apart from oats on a couple of days?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Whats it about or is it private? I get it all the time from all my girlfriends


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Cool, so you only eat sweet potato for carbs every day for competition prep apart from oats on a couple of days?


Yea mate as well as about 6-8 rice cakes. Then obviously on my cheat meal i stuff as much pasta into my face as humanly possible! 



Juic3Up said:


> Whats it about or is it private? I get it all the time from all my girlfriends


Long story mate, just a disagreement but tbf its coz she was tired that she reacted badly, when i saw her yesterday to talk about it again she was as nice as pie and could see my point and accepted it but i think at the time she didnt want to feel like she had given in which to be fair she said she was thinking - she felt like i had won and she had lost but i quickly explained to her that everything is equal, it isnt about winning or losing its about each others feelings.

EVEN THOUGH I WON HAHAHAHA


----------



## NorthernSoul

"It isn't about winning or losing, we are a team you and I, we aren't 2 people, we are one!". Thats my line you theif, I use it all occasionally and the face lights up like a summers day, they love it  But its true!

Sorry to all the swingers that neg me now for saying me and my girl are 1 person! I know ya'll like to be seperate people with seperate ideas :rolleye:

Glad your happier than your other posts anyway!! Didn't even realize your troubles were yesterday, thought you posted that today lol


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> "It isn't about winning or losing, we are a team you and I, we aren't 2 people, we are one!". Thats my line you theif, I use it all occasionally and the face lights up like a summers day, they love it  But its true!
> 
> Sorry to all the swingers that neg me now for saying me and my girl are 1 person! I know ya'll like to be seperate people with seperate ideas :rolleye:
> 
> Glad your happier than your other posts anyway!! Didn't even realize your troubles were yesterday, thought you posted that today lol


Hahaha its thief not 'theif' you gimp! Yea she did love it but in all seriousness it aint about winning its about understnading each other and because we did i am now happy. Would have loved to have seen my stress levels yesterday including month end at work!!

I doubt the swingers will care mate, they've seen your face hahahahaha 

Cheers dude, all yesterday but i just had to vent it and get some advice.

Back tonight so i can absolutely smash that and hopefully get a good pic of me pumped afterwards for your wnak bank.


----------



## Chelsea

Back last night:

*Chins:*

Bodyweight x 12

+5kg x 10

+10kg x 10

+5kg x 10

*Bent Over Rows:*

130kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

3 sets x 10 reps with back cemented in position, arched with no swinging.

*Close Grip Pulldowns:*

Same as above really. Think it was done on 84kg.

*Seated Rows:*

3 sets x 10, 10, 12 - wieght dropped on last set to get extra reps and squeeze.

*Standing Calves:*

10 x 126kg

10 x 133kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 154kg

Done


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Chins:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 12
> 
> +5kg x 10
> 
> +10kg x 10
> 
> +5kg x 10
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 150kg x 10
> 
> *Lat Pull Down:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps with back cemented in position, arched with no swinging.
> 
> *Close Grip Pulldowns:*
> 
> Same as above really. Think it was done on 84kg.
> 
> *Seated Rows:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10, 10, 12 - wieght dropped on last set to get extra reps and squeeze.
> 
> *Standing Calves:*
> 
> 10 x 126kg
> 
> 10 x 133kg
> 
> 10 x 140kg
> 
> 10 x 154kg
> 
> Done


Good session there phil... hows your diet going? are you seeing changes in the mirror now?

I have to becareful I dont go to fast.. ive lost 9lb in 2 weeks


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Good session there phil... hows your diet going? are you seeing changes in the mirror now?
> 
> I have to becareful I dont go to fast.. ive lost 9lb in 2 weeks


Yea seeing changes mate, just nice and slow, 100% getting pics up this weekend, might do them tonight rather than after my cheat meal on sat when i'll blatantly be bloated haha.

You've only just started though right? Most likely water tbh mate, the scales will slow down soon.


----------



## Chelsea

This was me 9 days ago as some sort of reference during the trip to Brighton with the mrs.










Feel a lot trimmer now and lower and have flattened out since. Obviously/hopefully pics will show this


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Yea seeing changes mate, just nice and slow, 100% getting pics up this weekend, might do them tonight rather than after my cheat meal on sat when i'll blatantly be bloated haha.
> 
> You've only just started though right? *Most likely water tbh mate, the scales will slow down soon*.


Good, I was starting to worry lol

Im not seeing my prep guy until mid next week... so Im sure he will tell me whats going on.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Good, I was starting to worry lol
> 
> Im not seeing my prep guy until mid next week... so Im sure he will tell me whats going on.


I wouldnt worry mate, i havent even weighed myself, just going by how i look. I find i can get obsessed with weighing myself so i specifically havent bought any for my place.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> This was me 9 days ago as some sort of reference during the trip to Brighton with the mrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a lot trimmer now and lower and have flattened out since. Obviously/hopefully pics will show this


will you please stop putting pics up!!! coz I think im looking good then I see your pics and I feel like sh!t again :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> will you please stop putting pics up!!! coz I think im looking good then I see your pics and I feel like sh!t again :cursing: :lol:


Haha im so sorry for being so huge and pretty 

Mate, you've only just started your prep, you will look sweet by the end of it so dont worry.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Haha im so sorry for being so huge and pretty
> 
> Mate, you've only just started your prep, *you will look sweet by the end of it so dont worry.*


 :blush: fanks hun x


----------



## Jay.32

Phil, where can I shop for my posing trunks??


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Phil, where can I shop for my posing trunks??


Hmm i got mine from a bodybuilding gym about 25mins from me mate and my ProTan.

You could try here mate:

http://www.showtimetan.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=1581239&PBCATName=Standard Cut Briefs


----------



## Jay.32

not fckin cheap are they mg:

cheers mate


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> not fckin cheap are they  mg:
> 
> cheers mate


Nope i remember thinking that last year £50 for tan and trunks!!


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Nope i remember thinking that last year £50 for tan and trunks!!


Hadnt even thought about tan yet... will have to check out what shade I want


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Hadnt even thought about tan yet... will have to check out what shade I want


No shade mate, just protan as i dont think a lot of federations allow the other type (cant remember the name...maybe janatan).

Just how many coats you apply, i did 2 but i should have had 3, maybe 4, its the worst and longest bit, i was standing completely naked in a girls house that i used to bang whilst she shaved then painted me then she left to go out for the night so i was just standing in her front room boll0ck naked drying in front of the tv haha.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> No shade mate, just protan as i dont think a lot of federations allow the other type (cant remember the name...maybe janatan).
> 
> Just how many coats you apply, i did 2 but i should have had 3, maybe 4, its the worst and longest bit, i was standing completely naked in a girls house that i used to bang whilst she shaved then painted me then she left to go out for the night so i was just standing in her front room boll0ck naked drying in front of the tv haha.


will she do mine??? whats her number please? :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Mate this was cracking advice. We talked about it last night and she said sorry and everything was sweet plus she completely understood where i was coming from and apparently when we were in the argument when i said 'right im gonna leave' she almost started crying which was sweet.
> 
> Thank god its all sorted now and im back to feeling normal again.
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate it really helped and thanks to everyone else too


Not to lower the tone, but the make up sex after the first major argument is always fantastic!


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> I wouldnt worry mate, i havent even weighed myself, just going by how i look. I find i can get obsessed with weighing myself so i specifically havent bought any for my place.


ive been falling into that trap, daily checking my b/wght..but this week ive controlled my urge to check and will only do it sunday morn from now on...

by the way u coming on just fine Chelsea.. keep it up...


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Not to lower the tone, but the make up sex after the first major argument is always fantastic!


Hmmm i wish it had got to that but it didnt mate, she is very emotional at the moment.



greekgod said:


> ive been falling into that trap, daily checking my b/wght..but this week ive controlled my urge to check and will only do it sunday morn from now on...
> 
> by the way u coming on just fine Chelsea.. keep it up...


Haha i love the way you have restricted yourself to sunday 

Thanks mate, i always get a bit worried like even now although when i really look at myself i think i look good im never sure if im on track so its nice to hear.

8 weeks this Sunday.


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> This was me 9 days ago as some sort of reference during the trip to Brighton with the mrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a lot trimmer now and lower and have flattened out since. Obviously/hopefully pics will show this


White trainers and black jeans? Looks like you're in the entrance of a gay sauna too haha


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> White trainers and black jeans? Looks like you're in the entrance of a gay sauna too haha


Blue jeans mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay.32 said:


> Hadnt even thought about tan yet... will have to check out what shade I want


Liquid sunrayz is best really dark smooth tan.

have used many others but this is the best.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> No shade mate, just protan as i dont think a lot of federations allow the other type (cant remember the name...maybe janatan).
> 
> Just how many coats you apply, i did 2 but i should have had 3, maybe 4, its the worst and longest bit, i was standing completely naked in a girls house that i used to bang whilst she shaved then painted me then she left to go out for the night so i was just standing in her front room boll0ck naked drying in front of the tv haha.


Dream Tan is banned in ukbff

well any wet tan is banned in ukbff so as long as its a dry tan its good to go.

Jantan is actually quite good but have known guys who have had reactions and go green lol one guy had blisters and sure it was jantana... think its to do with ph levels or some thing...


----------



## Jay.32

big_jim_87 said:


> Liquid sunrayz is best really dark smooth tan.
> 
> have used many others but this is the best.


Cheers Jim :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Liquid sunrayz is best really dark smooth tan.
> 
> have used many others but this is the best.


Nice one mate. Always good to know.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok here are a few pics I got a mate to take just after finishing shoulders.

Posing is sh1t as it was rushed and I know I have to remember to tense my right chest in the front lat spread.

I gotta say though, looking at my rear lat spread actually amazed me, for the first time I thought I actually look pretty huge so I was well happy, anyway lets see what you guys think:


----------



## Jay.32

looking very good....and huge!!!

hate you:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

in second pic... your chest looks that big its like implants :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> in second pic... your chest looks that big its like implants :cursing:


Doesnt it just! Hangs off.


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> looking very good....and huge!!!
> 
> hate you:lol:


Haha that was a bitter sweet reply 



Jay.32 said:


> in second pic... your chest looks that big its like implants :cursing:


Shame it's a sh1t pic but glad it still looks good.



Suprakill4 said:


> Doesnt it just! Hangs off.


----------



## Chelsea

Nice weekend with some awesome cheat food:

1 x chicken tikka massala, pashwari naan, saag alloo, popadums, pilau rice.

2 x Sensations mexican chipolte flavour

1 x whole pack of family size maryland cookies.

3 x wholemeal toast, 2 nutella, 1 marmite.

4-5 pints of milk.

3 x bowls of cheerios.

Pretty fckin good, think that will be the last time i have chocolate and stick more to good foods but lots of carbs for my cheats. Safe to say that my derriere is making some atomic smells!


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Nice weekend with some awesome cheat food:
> 
> 1 x chicken tikka massala, pashwari naan, saag alloo, popadums, pilau rice.
> 
> 2 x Sensations mexican chipolte flavour
> 
> 1 x whole pack of family size maryland cookies.
> 
> 3 x wholemeal toast, 2 nutella, 1 marmite.
> 
> 4-5 pints of milk.
> 
> 3 x bowls of cheerios.
> 
> Pretty fckin good, think that will be the last time i have chocolate and stick more to good foods but lots of carbs for my cheats. Safe to say that my derriere is making some atomic smells!


Good morning phil... that is one hell of a cheat meal.. I had my cheat on sat, went out for 2 course meal, I had pate & chutney on toast for starter, then steak, potato, red cabbage and carrots for main.. crap cheat really, I know lol


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Friday:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

44kg x 10

46kg x 10

46kg x 10 - spotted for a good 4 reps.

20kg - drop set for as many as i could get, probably around 15.

*Seated Machine Press:/B]*

*
*

*
3 sets x 10 reps with 1 drop set.*

*
*

*
**Seated Laterals - Machine:*

70 x 10

75 x 10

65 x 10

30kg drop set.

*Rear Delts:*

105kg x 12

118kg x 10 (full stack)

118kg x 8

*Shrugs:*

60kg dumbells seated, 3 sets x 15 reps - couldnt do barbell as it was busy.

*Cable Side Laterals:*

1 x 15 reps

1 x 12 reps

1 x 12 reps with increasin weights.


----------



## Davey Boy

Chelsea said:


> Nice weekend with some awesome cheat food:
> 
> 1 x chicken tikka massala, pashwari naan, saag alloo, popadums, pilau rice.
> 
> 2 x Sensations mexican chipolte flavour
> 
> 1 x whole pack of family size maryland cookies.
> 
> 3 x wholemeal toast, 2 nutella, 1 marmite.
> 
> 4-5 pints of milk.
> 
> 3 x bowls of cheerios.
> 
> Pretty fckin good, think that will be the last time i have chocolate and stick more to good foods but lots of carbs for my cheats. Safe to say that my derriere is making some atomic smells!


Loving the cheat mate makes it all worth while :beer:


----------



## shaunmac

That rear lat spread is mental!

Lats all the way from the top to your waist! BEAST!


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> Loving the cheat mate makes it all worth while :beer:


Mate i loved it too, it was epic!



shaunmac said:


> That rear lat spread is mental!
> 
> Lats all the way from the top to your waist! BEAST!


Thanks mate, i couldnt believe it myself to be honest, i was actually really impressed, think i will make sure my posing routine has plenty of back shots in it


----------



## Chelsea

Super tired today, stuggled to wake up when the alarm went off at 6am and almost pie'd off cardio i was that knackered! Got up though and did it:

10mins on speed 6.5kph, incline 2.5

20mins on speed 7.0kph, incline 2.5

Had a real good sweat on by the end of it, going to start doing the cardio at speed 7.0kph for the duration now i think.

Breakfast this morning was:

7:30am - 3 scoops whey.

8:00am - 4 whole eggs, 2 spoons of philadelphia.

Just about to have 220g chicken with 120g sweet potato and 2 rice cakes


----------



## Suprakill4

Don't know how you manage with cardio at that time. Missus has been getting me up at half six this week while I'm off work to take her to her placement and I'm so tired non stop!!! No chance I would be doing cardio, been months since I have done any at all.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't know how you manage with cardio at that time. Missus has been getting me up at half six this week while I'm off work to take her to her placement and I'm so tired non stop!!! No chance I would be doing cardio, been months since I have done any at all.


Mate its tough sometimes especially after a big leg session the night before. luckily its a rest day tonight so when i get home from work i can nap  and recharge a bit. Gotta jab tonight as well.


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> Mate its tough sometimes especially after a big leg session the night before. luckily its a rest day tonight so when i get home from work i can nap  and recharge a bit. Gotta jab tonight as well.


i know how u feel. its my rest day too after legs yesterday, i cycled @ 6.am and my legs feel like lead!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Rather gay questions... But

But how do you cook your sweet potato?

Can you link that tomato and chilli sauce as I can't get it to work.

Awesome physique mate inspirational.

I see your a myprotein fan.


----------



## Jay.32

s&ccoach said:


> Rather gay questions... But
> 
> But how do you cook your sweet potato?
> 
> Can you link that tomato and chilli sauce as I can't get it to work.
> 
> Awesome physique mate inspirational.
> 
> I see your a myprotein fan.


that sweet chilli sauce is stunning.. from sainsburys.. I got about 8 jars in the cupboard


----------



## Chelsea

greekgod said:


> i know how u feel. its my rest day too after legs yesterday, i cycled @ 6.am and my legs feel like lead!!


Its horrible isnt it!



s&ccoach said:


> Rather gay questions... But
> 
> But how do you cook your sweet potato?
> 
> Can you link that tomato and chilli sauce as I can't get it to work.
> 
> Awesome physique mate inspirational.
> 
> I see your a myprotein fan.


I cut them into wedges than spray them with olive oil and wack them in the oven for about half hr on about 200-220 degrees celcius mate.

Here's the sauce - http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1362045023203



Jay.32 said:


> that sweet chilli sauce is stunning.. from sainsburys.. I got about 8 jars in the cupboard


Wish i had bought more when it was on offer!!


----------



## C.Hill

Olive oil now instead of cooking oil! That's better lol


----------



## Chelsea

Few pics this morning:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Few pics this morning:


Looking well mate!!

Just need to work on that Grin


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate!!
> 
> Just need to work on that Grin


Hahaha if i smile properly then i'll have an influx of modelling offers and i will never have anytime to post on here to inspire you guys


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha if i smile properly then i'll have an influx of modelling offers and i will never have anytime to post on here to inspire you guys


Pmsl

Yeah this guy needs to be replaced


----------



## GolfDelta

Looking solid and lean mate,good effort!


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio this morning:










Savagely tired today! Plus in hungry as fck!! Just eaten 220g chicken with 250g rice and 4 rice cakes and I'm starving! Can't eat till 4


----------



## Chelsea

Ok i am absolutely starving still and the Finance Director has bought in 2 trays of Krispy Kreme's and no one has eaten many so there are about 10 left over, how on earth can i justify eating these.... suggestions?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ok i am absolutely starving still and the Finance Director has bought in 2 trays of Krispy Kreme's and no one has eaten many so there are about 10 left over, how on earth can i justify eating these.... suggestions?


Fall into them face first.... :lol:

Or.... DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> *Fall into them face first.... * :lol:
> 
> Or.... DON'T DO IT!!


So tempting....


----------



## Laurat10

Chelsea said:


> So tempting....


Resist the things! Can't you try convince yourself they lil turds or filled with snot? That would put anyone off! Tho I can't say anything was gutted I had no choc last night


----------



## Chelsea

Laurat10 said:


> Resist the things! Can't you try convince yourself they lil turds or filled with snot? That would put anyone off! Tho I can't say anything was gutted I had no choc last night


Dont worry i have! I just had my 220g chicken with 120g rice, banana and 2 rice cakes and i have to be honest im still fcking starving! Think im gonna have to stop this EQ its making me hungry as fck!

No chocolate last night?... bad times.


----------



## Laurat10

Chelsea said:


> Dont worry i have! I just had my 220g chicken with 120g rice, banana and 2 rice cakes and i have to be honest im still fcking starving! Think im gonna have to stop this EQ its making me hungry as fck!
> 
> No chocolate last night?... bad times.


Yea being hungry is bad! Esp shopping could have eaten half the shop after gym! Settled on some greens and galaxy counters tho haha will not be taking my own advice on the chocolate by the way!!


----------



## Jay.32

Looking very good phil :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Looking very good phil :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, just to let you know that the sauce i told you about in Sainsburys is now down to £1 in Tesco so stock up mate, i have


----------



## Chelsea

Ordered a few new bits for my cycle today so i will post a pic tomoz, switching to short esters and for the first time ever im going to use Var.

Cheat meal yesterday was a lot cleaner, had a chinese:

Whole kung pao chicken with egg fried rice, about 10 sweet and sour chicken balls, 4 duck pancakes and shed loads of prawn crackers.

On the way home bought a tin of Heinz tomato soup (been craving it for ages) and whole loaf of bread, made it and scoffed the entire loaf of bread with the soup, was epic, then i may have had 2 chcolate eclairs, still wasnt full so i had a shake with milk.

Appetite is through the roof at the moment.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, just to let you know that the sauce i told you about in Sainsburys is now down to £1 in Tesco so stock up mate, i have


I couldnt find the same one in tesco??


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> I couldnt find the same one in tesco??


You're obviously not looking hard enough mate:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265254034


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> You're obviously not looking hard enough mate:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265254034


thats not the same.... but I trust it will be nice if youve tried it :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Beasted arms on Sunday i wont list the whole routine but i did do 25kg a side on straight bar curls using the olympic bar and i got 6 or 7 full reps with good form and cheated another 3-4 up!! Was crazy because i felt tired and drained but i absolutely smashed it.

Did 24kg's on hammer curls for 10 reps as well, last 3 were cheated but the weights are going up even though im on a calorie restricted diet.

This eq is seriously making me hungry though and what makes it worse is that i only had once sweet potato last night to cook for today so ive had to ration it out over 3 meals at work none of which have even hit 100g so i am very low carbs today, thank god i will have some oats in my shake post leg workout!


----------



## RACK

How you finding prep'ing yourself mate?


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> How you finding prep'ing yourself mate?


I go through phases mate, like sometimes i think yea im looking good then other times i sit there and think, "sh1t 7 weeks isnt long will i be shredded by then? should i be doing more?" basically a constant mind fck haha.

Putting together the exercise bike tonight so i can do 20mins cardio a few nights a week to go along with my cardio in the morning, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Zola

Do you do many fasted cardios in the mornings Chelsea mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Do you do many fasted cardios in the mornings Chelsea mate?


Yes mate every morning, all i have is 4 aminos then i power walk for 30mins 7 days a week.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

*Front Squats:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

60kg x 20

*Leg Extension*

98kg x 10

105kg x 10

112kg x 12 - couple half reps.

*Seated Hammys*

Same as above, hammys really getting stronger, few months ago i was only lifting about half of this.

*Lying Hammy Curls*

60kg x 10

65kg x 10 - not full ROM so moved down to:

60kg x 10

*Standing Calves*

126kg x 10

133kg x 10

154kg x 10 - unfortunately lifting the weight off the rack i managed to jar my back and now im in quite a bit of pain, almost had to leave cardio this morning and its hurting even sitting down which is not cool and its very tight walking.

*Seated Calves:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

20kg x 12 - drop set.

Gutted about my lower back, should be fine for chest and wednesday is a rest day.

New gear just turned up at work


----------



## Chelsea

Also what was annoying about legs was the fact i couldnt get on the leg press as this skinny **** had 8 sets left when we wanted to use it then when he was done som other fcker used it!! Not cool.


----------



## Zola

Hopefully your back is fine shortly mate. May need to soak it in a bath or something for a while?

I'm considering getting a cheap treadmill for early morning power walking / jogging. Do you think doing this first thing fasted is one of the most effective way to really burn fat ? Along side eating clean of course.


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Hopefully your back is fine shortly mate. May need to soak it in a bath or something for a while?
> 
> I'm considering getting a cheap treadmill for early morning power walking / jogging. Do you think doing this first thing fasted is one of the most effective way to really burn fat ? Along side eating clean of course.


Haha, you make my back sound like a tea towel!  im sure it will be fine, just very tender even at work.

I would go for a bike instead mate, cheaper and they take up less room. Fasted cardio is definitely the most effective way, well certainly what i have found anyway plus it seems to be the general consensus amongst the competing guys on here so you cant go wrong with that.


----------



## Zola

Never even thought about the bike! I got a new one last year with a work scheme.. the only thing putting me off is the thought of peddling in the freezing cold first thing.  #pussyinthemorning


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Never even thought about the bike! I got a new one last year with a work scheme.. the only thing putting me off is the thought of peddling in the freezing cold first thing.  #pussyinthemorning


 :lol: Hahaha i meant an exercise bike mate! Sit in front of the tv..... just dont make the mistake of watching man v food - doesnt help when dieting.


----------



## Zola

I could do that much easier haha 

Just wonder would it burn as much fat as a treadmill ?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> I could do that much easier haha
> 
> Just wonder would it burn as much fat as a treadmill ?


Cardio is cardio mate no matter how you look at it, its all about the intensity and how long you do it for.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Hahaha i meant an exercise bike mate! Sit in front of the tv..... just dont make the mistake of watching man v food - doesnt help when dieting.


Second that! Also living in a student house with people eating pizzas and other beautiful beautiful things really doesn't help! Someone left a doughnut out on the worktop the other day, i knew they had forgotten about it, and every time i went into the kitchen to get my chicken it was staring me in the face! Serious mental battle ensued! :lol:


----------



## UK1989

So Jealous of your chest genetics!


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Second that! Also living in a student house with people eating pizzas and other beautiful beautiful things really doesn't help! Someone left a doughnut out on the worktop the other day, i knew they had forgotten about it, and every time i went into the kitchen to get my chicken it was staring me in the face! Serious mental battle ensued! :lol:


Its the worst isnt it! Takes will power of steel to overcome such challenges.



UK1989 said:


> So Jealous of your chest genetics!


Haha thanks mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Little addition to the cycle and some more changes to come.










First time I have ever used it so will be interesting to see whether the myth of it helping fat loss is actually true because diet and training isn't going to change.


----------



## Zola

What lab is that? British Dragon?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> What lab is that? British Dragon?


Yes mate, heard good things and they work out quite cheap compared to other Var. Look very professionally packed and the tabs look very good too.

Also a close mate has used their Anadrols and loved them!


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, heard good things and they work out quite cheap compared to other Var. Look very professionally packed and the tabs look very good too.
> 
> Also a close mate has used their Anadrols and loved them!


Im using british dragon phill... very lab mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Im using british dragon phill... very lab mate. :thumbup1:


What you using mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> What you using mate?


Boldabol 200, testabol depot 200, Anavar & clen


----------



## Zola

Will keep an eye, let us know how they work out 

Im on my first ever cycle of Var with pro chem labs. going well but pricey


----------



## Chelsea

Vascularity in the legs is starting to come through and the lower abs appear to be better too:


----------



## RFC52

Chelsea said:


> Vascularity in the legs is starting to come through and the lower abs appear to be better too:


How many weeks out mate?


----------



## Chelsea

RFC52 said:


> How many weeks out mate?


6 weeks this Sunday mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Vascularity in the legs is starting to come through and the lower abs appear to be better too:


looking very good phil... quads have come on well..


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> looking very good phil... quads have come on well..


Thanks mate, really tried to hit them hard this year and i feel like they actually look pretty good, just need to get them cut and seperated to fck so plenty of supersets for the next 6 weeks on legs.


----------



## RFC52

Chelsea said:


> 6 weeks this Sunday mate.


Looking very good for 6 weeks out, as far as I can recall you were nowhere near this nick 6 weeks out from your last show.


----------



## Chelsea

RFC52 said:


> Looking very good for 6 weeks out, as far as I can recall you were nowhere near this nick 6 weeks out from your last show.


Correct mate! I probably looked how i do now around 10 days out from the last show......with less mass too. Its been a good year


----------



## greekgod

good work bro, keep at it...


----------



## Little_Jay

sorry if mentioned mate what did u strt prep at weight wise,waht are u now

lookin GUD!


----------



## Suprakill4

Legs are far improved from before mate and that's what you needed. Excellent work!


----------



## Chelsea

Little_Jay said:


> sorry if mentioned mate what did u strt prep at weight wise,waht are u now
> 
> lookin GUD!


Tbh mate i didnt weigh myself and i still havent as i was getting obsessed with what the scales were saying, i now judge by how i look and what im lifting. I should imagine im around 16 stone.



Suprakill4 said:


> Legs are far improved from before mate and that's what you needed. Excellent work!


Cheers mate, ive had to hit them so hard but its worked, still want more mass on them but its coming along, gonna start supersetting a lot of leg exercises now in hope that it will improve the cuts when i am shredded.


----------



## Chelsea

Did arms yesterday and all my lifts were up which was strange but it could either be the addition of Anavar or the more likely TNT Mast 250 that was pinned on Wed.

Even things like single arm reverse tricep extensions were up by 2 plates on the cables and i knocked out 8 clean reps on 70kg olympic bar for bicep curls, my 2nd set was an easy set of 10 on 60kg and i used to struggle to get 4-6 on that!

Really happy  although ive had to change cardio because im getting shin splints doing my walks now which again could be the Var or the TNT Mast but either way the pump is toop painful so ive had to do 10mins walking followed by 15mins cycling, i find i get a harder yet more comfortable sessions with cycling so its a blessing in disguise really.

Need to get a 2nd session of cardio done at least 5 times a week now to tighten right up.

Legts tonight so i will update accordingly.


----------



## Chelsea

By the way my cheat food yesterday was:

3 full plates of roast dinner.

1 whole bbq chicken pizza.

1 chicken tikka massala.

3 x nutella on wholegrain seeded toast.

Loved it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Tried cooking the sweet potatoes the way you do in your food pics and they are really good! how exactly do you cook them? i just cut them and bang them in the over for about 40 mins at 180-200 kind of temp


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Tried cooking the sweet potatoes the way you do in your food pics and they are really good! how exactly do you cook them? i just cut them and bang them in the over for about 40 mins at 180-200 kind of temp


They are good arent they!! I spray some olive oil on the foil then spray the top of the wedges with it then bang them in for about 25mins at 200 degrees, keep checking them though because all ovens are different and its quite upsetting when they are burnt because they taste like full blown aids!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> They are good arent they!! I spray some olive oil on the foil then spray the top of the wedges with it then bang them in for about 25mins at 200 degrees, keep checking them though because all ovens are different and its quite upsetting when they are burnt because they taste like full blown aids!


When the skin and the outside of the potato go a bit hard and crisp but the inside is soft they are soo good, i spray them in the 1 cal spray oil and sprinkle cajun seasoning on them, soo nice!


----------



## Zola

I love cutting them into smallish cubes, along with parsnips and carrots in the same way. Stick them in a bowl, toss and mix in a drizzle of EV oil, lay on oven dish and season with chinese 5 spice or else thai 7 spice.

200c, 45 mins or so. you want them toasted, but not burnt.

unbelievable tekkers!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Zola said:


> I love cutting them into smallish cubes, along with parsnips and carrots in the same way. Stick them in a bowl, toss and mix in a drizzle of EV oil, lay on oven dish and season with chinese 5 spice or else thai 7 spice.
> 
> 200c, 45 mins or so. you want them toasted, but not burnt.
> 
> unbelievable tekkers!!


I tried this aswell and mixed the cubes in with my chicken and veg, but i dont like the sweet potato on its own as much, it is better with the skin aswell, and cut into wedges, each segment has one side thats skin, whereas with the cubes some were just cubes of sweet potato


----------



## Zola

ive never even had them with the skin on!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Zola said:


> ive never even had them with the skin on!


Skin on is soo good, try the wedges you wont be disappointed! :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> By the way my cheat food yesterday was:
> 
> 3 full plates of roast dinner.
> 
> 1 whole bbq chicken pizza.
> 
> 1 chicken tikka massala.
> 
> 3 x nutella on wholegrain seeded toast.
> 
> Loved it.


Sorry if you have said before, how often do you have a cheat? is it at any particular time like post legs training?


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Sorry if you have said before, how often do you have a cheat? is it at any particular time like post legs training?


Pretty much every Sunday mate, free time with the gf so we go for a nice meal or have some nice food.


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> By the way my cheat food yesterday was:
> 
> 3 full plates of roast dinner.
> 
> 1 whole bbq chicken pizza.
> 
> 1 chicken tikka massala.
> 
> 3 x nutella on wholegrain seeded toast.
> 
> Loved it.


Good work cun.t


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Good work cun.t


Thanks mate, this motivation is second to none! 

Chest last night:

*Dumbell Incline Chest Press:*

50kg x 12

60kg x 7

50kg x 9

*Flat Bench:*

3 sets x 10 reps on 100kg

*Weighted Dips:*

10 reps with 20kg plate.

10 reps with 35kg

10 reps with 35kg - not full range on last 3 reps.

*Dumbell Incline Flye's:*

24kg x 12 - far too easy

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

*Chest Press Machine:*

3 sets x 10 reps with a dead stop at full negative.

Straight home for 300g steak burgers, potato and veg.

Cardio was tough this morning and the pumps i am getting is ridiculous.

Pinned 2ml of TNT Mast 250 last night as well


----------



## Suprakill4

Have you used the wc equitren 800 before mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Have you used the wc equitren 800 before mate?


Nah mate, a friend has though, he's on it right now, txt me last night funnily enough to say he has put on 5lb!! Lucky fck!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok some update pics in the most unforgiving light ever, no shadows but I feel that's best:


----------



## Davey Boy

F**K i hate you !! scrap that I hate myself!!

Looking good mate (no-****) BAST**D!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> F**K i hate you !! scrap that I hate myself!!
> 
> Looking good mate (no-****) BAST**D!!! :thumbup1:


Haha, charming! Cheers mate, exercise bike was put together tonight so now i shall be doing cardio at night as well, probably only 20mins to start and see how i go from there.


----------



## Davey Boy

very cool mate slow and steady looking forward to coming to the show see you pull the win off!


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> very cool mate slow and steady looking forward to coming to the show see you pull the win off!


Thanks mate, although dont go expecting me to win, dont wanna end up disappointing, obviously i want to win though


----------



## Sambuca

legs have come on loads since your first comp pics. good job


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics in the most unforgiving light ever, no shadows but I feel that's best:


Definate improvements there phil... KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great mate! Back is brilliant


----------



## Zola

Going well, keep it up!


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> legs have come on loads since your first comp pics. good job


Thanks mate, they have been hit hard and now calves are getting hit twice a week.



Jay.32 said:


> Definate improvements there phil... KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, will do plus the extra cardio now to tighten up.



R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate! Back is brilliant


  defo going to make sure my routine shows it off! And its back tonight for training 



Zola said:


> Going well, keep it up!


Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Looming excellent mate. I feel your legs can still look alot better with some minor changes posing them. I'm no expert but I'm reckon they will look alot better with a very slight bend in the knee and ties facing out words a little more.

Have a look in the mirror see what looks best

Amazing shape though mate, t1ts as big as Arnold lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looming excellent mate. I feel your legs can still look alot better with some minor changes posing them. I'm no expert but I'm reckon they will look alot better with a very slight bend in the knee and ties facing out words a little more.
> 
> Have a look in the mirror see what looks best
> 
> Amazing shape though mate, t1ts as big as Arnold lol.


I agree mate! I just had the gf take a couple of snaps so i didnt have a mirror in front of me so it was hard to tell and she doesnt know what to look out for.

Gonna practice posing a few nights a week now so that i get things down to a tee, dont wanna put in all this effort and progress and waste it by not being able to show it off.

Hahahahaha, i doubt its that big but Arnold better watch out!!


----------



## PHMG

Great progress mate. Get some oil in those triceps. Need more hang on front DB and will look thicker from the side tri pose.


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Great progress mate. Get some oil in those triceps. Need more hang on front DB and will look thicker from the side tri pose.


Never pinned arms with anything mate, what would you suggest? I know what you mean though, they look good from the side but from the front i dont think its my best pose.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I agree mate! I just had the gf take a couple of snaps so i didnt have a mirror in front of me so it was hard to tell and she doesnt know what to look out for.
> 
> Gonna practice posing a few nights a week now so that i get things down to a tee, dont wanna put in all this effort and progress and waste it by not being able to show it off.
> 
> Hahahahaha, i doubt its that big but Arnold better watch out!!


Also practice the side poses ALOT on the hamstring part. IMO it's bl00dy difficult to show this as need to sort of sit onto the foot and not tense it so it hangs more. Jims explained to me in detail how to do it but still finding it difficult.

Looking good though bud.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Never pinned arms with anything mate, what would you suggest? I know what you mean though, they look good from the side but from the front i dont think its my best pose.


Water based mtren will swell them for a day or two!!


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> Never pinned arms with anything mate, what would you suggest? I know what you mean though, they look good from the side but from the front i dont think its my best pose.


start with half a ml one rip. needle one hand, bicep curl pose with the other arm. Look for the lowest point of the "hang" on the tricep. jab there.

Will f.ucking hurt the first time, im not going to lie. but take some pain killers and then increase oil amount as you go. Train the tri's right after you do the first jab as will help disperse it and reduce pip. Combined with training, it will add a much better look to the front DB and overall in weeks.

...so a mate at the gym told me that takes roids...


----------



## Suprakill4

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> start with half a ml one rip. needle one hand, bicep curl pose with the other arm. Look for the lowest point of the "hang" on the tricep. jab there.
> 
> Will f.ucking hurt the first time, im not going to lie. but take some pain killers and then increase oil amount as you go. Train the tri's right after you do the first jab as will help disperse it and reduce pip. Combined with training, it will add a much better look to the front DB and overall in weeks.
> 
> ...so a mate at the gym told me that takes roids...


Haha. You still natty like me?

Think this will actually really help his from double bicep but I would opt more for the pre workout aas that gives a lot of swelling. Makes my biceps look awesome for a few days. Can easily jab with the tiny half inch insulin pins too.


----------



## PHMG

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. You still natty like me?
> 
> Think this will actually really help his from double bicep but I would opt more for the pre workout aas that gives a lot of swelling. Makes my biceps look awesome for a few days. Can easily jab with the tiny half inch insulin pins too.


id say do both :lol:

And yeah, insulin needles. No need for f.uck off big ones when you are lean. Push that slin needle right to the hilt (oh but you will get infected...lol) and squirt it in.

You are all heroin addicts essentially :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Also practice the side poses ALOT on the hamstring part. IMO it's bl00dy difficult to show this as need to sort of sit onto the foot and not tense it so it hangs more. Jims explained to me in detail how to do it but still finding it difficult.
> 
> Looking good though bud.


Yea mate i will, need to get my leg poses going too as they are not my best part so they have to be perfectly posed.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> start with half a ml one rip. needle one hand, bicep curl pose with the other arm. Look for the lowest point of the "hang" on the tricep. jab there.
> 
> Will f.ucking hurt the first time, im not going to lie. but take some pain killers and then increase oil amount as you go. Train the tri's right after you do the first jab as will help disperse it and reduce pip. Combined with training, it will add a much better look to the front DB and overall in weeks.
> 
> ...so a mate at the gym told me that takes roids...


So basically the middle of the tricep really yea? Would the TNT Mast 250 be ok to jab then?



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id say do both :lol:
> 
> And yeah, insulin needles. No need for f.uck off big ones when you are lean. Push that slin needle right to the hilt (oh but you will get infected...lol) and squirt it in.
> 
> You are all heroin addicts essentially :lol:


Was thinking it would just be slin pins, get very nervous about opening new sites especially arms, dont even do quads yet.


----------



## CJ

Chest is juat freaky on those side poses and back is very good mate.

Good job


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate i will, need to get my leg poses going too as they are not my best part so they have to be perfectly posed.
> 
> So basically the middle of the tricep really yea? Would the TNT Mast 250 be ok to jab then?
> 
> Was thinking it would just be slin pins, get very nervous about opening new sites especially arms, dont even do quads yet.


yeah, about middle. It will hurt. No pain no gain. TNT is all good mate.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Chest is juat freaky on those side poses and back is very good mate.
> 
> Good job


Thanks mate, need to make my legs have the same effect!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, about middle. It will hurt. No pain no gain. TNT is all good mate.


Hmmm i may give this a try then.... how much oil we talking on a slin pin?


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, need to make my legs have the same effect!
> 
> Hmmm i may give this a try then.... how much oil we talking on a slin pin?


just 1/2ml for the first few times, then a full 1ml when that stops killing :lol:

Im not painting a great picture here am i lol.


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just 1/2ml for the first few times, then a full 1ml when that stops killing :lol:
> 
> Im not painting a great picture here am i lol.


Haha im not worried about PIP mate as i get none and i did 2ml TNT Mast 2nights ago! I reckon it will be sore but ok, more worried about doing it correctly.


----------



## Chelsea

In a pretty poor light I think my wheels are starting to get some nice cuts. You can't see them too well here but it's coming on quite nicely.


----------



## Suprakill4

That is one sh1t picture and does your legs no justice compared to the last pics. Try bending knees a little bit more, don't think your bending them all in the pic but hard to tell??


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> That is one sh1t picture and does your legs no justice compared to the last pics. Try bending knees a little bit more, don't think your bending them all in the pic but hard to tell??


They looked a lot better but i suppose that the iphone camera for you. Nah not really bending them mate, will take another tonight which reminds me......cheat meal tonight.....CURRY!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Mmmmmmmm curry. Lucky man. Mines fish n potato twice mince n rice and a shake left to to eat


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmm curry. Lucky man. Mines fish n potato twice mince n rice and a shake left to to eat


Sounds sexual, im gonna start to throw in some fish next week, maybe salmon 2 or 3 times a week for the good fats.

Started late night cardio last night as well, 20mins on the bike so thats 50mins in total.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Sounds sexual, im gonna start to throw in some fish next week, maybe salmon 2 or 3 times a week for the good fats.
> 
> Started late night cardio last night as well, 20mins on the bike so thats 50mins in total.


I hate fish with a passion but if that's what jim says I need that's what I will eat!!

Yeah I just added cardio only 15 minutes fast but will increase to around 25. Just for fitness reasons and health.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I hate fish with a passion but if that's what jim says I need that's what I will eat!!
> 
> Yeah I just added cardio only 15 minutes fast but will increase to around 25. Just for *fitness *reasons and health.


I dont follow?


----------



## TELBOR

Even this skinny cùnt has pinned arms 

Jab em, pick a dumbbell up ASAP and work that oil lol

You'll love it!! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Even this skinny cùnt has pinned arms
> 
> Jab em, pick a dumbbell up ASAP and work that oil lol
> 
> You'll love it!! :beer:


Haha, some serious peer pressure here! I shall consider it boys but i cant see it making much difference in 5 weeks.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmm curry. Lucky man. Mines fish n potato twice mince n rice and a shake left to to eat


Im just about to eats some cod fillets... from aldi.. they are nice too..... sick to fckin death of chicken


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Im just about to eats some cod fillets... from aldi.. they are nice too..... sick to fckin death of chicken


See chicken i never get bored of, i could eat it every single day for the rest of my life and pretty much do even in the off season.


----------



## Jay.32

these are the ones... nice


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> these are the ones... nice
> 
> View attachment 114053
> View attachment 114054


Thats a decent amount of protein per 100g. How much are they mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Thats a decent amount of protein per 100g. How much are they mate?


£2.79


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> £2.79


Gonna get some of that!!!!!! Real cheap and I'm sure the stuff I got from tesco is only 17 or something G protein per 100G


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Gonna get some of that!!!!!! Real cheap and I'm sure the stuff I got from tesco is only 17 or something G protein per 100G


Probably sea horse mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Right....... i definitely had forgotten just how amazing Tren is even on a low dose!!

Ive pinned, 1.5ml, then 2 x 2ml of TNT Mast 250 and my strength has gone through the roof and im a little bit more aggressive than usual :innocent:

Did shoulders on Friday and with no change in diet i repped 10 reps on 50kg dumbells like there was nothing there! I actually couldnt believe it myself!!

Arms on Saturday i did 10reps on 70kg olympic bar then did 5 reps on 80kg!! 2PB's one after the other, felt fcking amazing and vasularity has improved, a lot of people noticed downt he gym on Friday


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Right....... i definitely had forgotten just how amazing Tren is even on a low dose!!
> 
> Ive pinned, 1.5ml, then 2 x 2ml of TNT Mast 250 and my strength has gone through the roof and im a little bit more aggressive than usual :innocent:
> 
> Did shoulders on Friday and with no change in diet i repped 10 reps on 50kg dumbells like there was nothing there! I actually couldnt believe it myself!!
> 
> Arms on Saturday i did 10reps on 70kg olympic bar then did 5 reps on 80kg!! 2PB's one after the other, felt fcking amazing and vasularity has improved, a lot of people noticed downt he gym on Friday


Nom nom nom!! Lovely Tren


----------



## Suprakill4

Not used tren in a long long time because of shortness of breathe and insomnia but my mate just started it on Monday  !


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Not used tren in a long long time because of shortness of breathe and insomnia but my mate just started it on Monday  !


Yea i am huffing and puffing a lot more when doing cardio but its a small price to pay for how epic it is!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea i am huffing and puffing a lot more when doing cardio but its a small price to pay for how epic it is!


I already huff and puff putting my socks on mate, having a tug is like I've ran a marathon flat out I can't breath lol. Should bring good changes mate. How long is left now?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I already huff and puff putting my socks on mate, having a tug is like I've ran a marathon flat out I can't breath lol. Should bring good changes mate. How long is left now?


Hahahaha :lol: it was 5 weeks yesterday mate! Cardio is twice a day now, first thing in the morning and late at night, that should hopefully make the final changes come in so im shredded...... HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha :lol: it was 5 weeks yesterday mate! Cardio is twice a day now, first thing in the morning and late at night, that should hopefully make the final changes come in so im shredded...... HOPEFULLY!


No 'hopefully'... youll smash it


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha :lol: it was 5 weeks yesterday mate! Cardio is twice a day now, first thing in the morning and late at night, that should hopefully make the final changes come in so im shredded...... HOPEFULLY!


Easy you don't have that long to go and prob already in better condition than some will show up in.

I only ever went to watch the Brits when I become interested in bodybuilding and not to take away from people but seeing a couple of qualifiers I was shocked that some dared go on stage!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> No 'hopefully'... youll smash it


Thanks darlin  i really hope so, getting a bit nervous about the show and being in condition, even sleep talking about it apparently!!



Suprakill4 said:


> Easy you don't have that long to go and prob already in better condition than some will show up in.
> 
> I only ever went to watch the Brits when I become interested in bodybuilding and not to take away from people but seeing a couple of qualifiers I was shocked that some dared go on stage!


Im in better condition that i was last year already which is good but im sure 90% of people would be in better condition than i am now, well thats what im telling myself as i dont want to get complacent.

Really? At the Brits as well? Thats quite surprising.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  i really hope so, getting a bit nervous about the show and being in condition, even sleep talking about it apparently!!
> 
> Im in better condition that i was last year already which is good but im sure 90% of people would be in better condition than i am now, well thats what im telling myself as i dont want to get complacent.
> 
> Really? At the Brits as well? Thats quite surprising.


No not at the Brits. Sorry what I meant was for years I only went to the Brits tk see the best of the best. Then it was aas since shock when I decided to go to a qualifier and the standard was shocking because I was used to seeing the Brits where everyone turned up in aMazing condition. I was shocked as some people didnt look like they ever trained!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so i have disgusting DOMS right now from legs last night, i trained so hard that my training partner only managed 3 sets of squats with me, 1 set of leg press then had to leave because he felt faint!!

*Front Squats:*

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

60kg x 20 - horrific!

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 10

170kg x 10

170kg x 10

*Leg Extension:*

Full Stack - 3 sets x 10 reps - quads were ruined by this point.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 10

105kg x 10

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10 - few partials at the end.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

165kg x 10

172kg x 10 - full stack

172kg x 10

172kg x 10 - couple of partials

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

57.5kg x 10

60kg x 10

Legs were cramping walking down the stairs to the gym, squats were ar$e to grass so much so that you literally couldnt get any lower, my cheeks were on my calves. Great session.

Straight home for, 2 x steak burgers grilled, spoon full of potato and a large handful of green veg.


----------



## Zola

Sounds painful, I got bad doms in the legs last week after doing high rep drop sets on the leg press. Leg extensions just destroyed them further. could barely go up or down stairs for a few days!!

Good quality session there mate :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Sounds painful, I got bad doms last week after doing high rep drop sets on the press. could barely go up or down stairs for a few days!!
> 
> Good quality session there mate :thumbup:


Yea mate, its all about reps with legs and the DOMS that follow are horrible. I imagine i will be in pain for a similar length of time mate. Cycling for cardio is not going to be nice later!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  i really hope so, getting a bit nervous about the show and being in condition, even sleep talking about it apparently!!


Nooo... no need to be nervous. you're putting in some frickin hard graft here... even if u got up on stage and looked **** (which aint gonna happen  ) then you'll know youve done all u can x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, its all about reps with legs and the DOMS that follow are horrible. I imagine i will be in pain for a similar length of time mate. *Cycling for cardio is not going to be nice later!*


oh and man up.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Nooo... no need to be nervous. you're putting in some frickin hard graft here... even if u got up on stage and looked **** (which aint gonna happen  ) then you'll know youve done all u can x


I cant help it really, i know im working hard but its always a worry with condition, as long as i keep cracking on with cardio at night too then i should be fine. Thanks though darlin, i can only put in my best and hope for the rest x



RXQueenie said:


> oh and man up.


Just when i thought we could be friends! mg:


----------



## Chelsea

Food today: all cooked weights

8am - 3 whole eggs and 1 white, 2 scoops whey with 1 scoop oats.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 100g rice.

1:30pm - 220g chicken with 170g rice, 4 rice cakes and a banana.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I cant help it really, i know im working hard but its always a worry with condition, as long as i keep cracking on with cardio at night too then i should be fine. Thanks though darlin, i can only put in my best and hope for the rest x
> 
> Just when i thought we could be friends! mg:


as a friend... it's my job to kick your a$$


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> as a friend... it's my job to kick your a$$


I dont remember seeing that in the friendship agreement!

But thanks


----------



## Chelsea

This is what my current food works out for so far:


----------



## Zola

what are those rice cakes like mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> what are those rice cakes like mate?


I really look forward to them mate but they will most likely taste like cardboard to anyone else that isnt dieting.

Best thing i would say is to have them with a load of peanut butter on them if you're bulking.


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio tonight with legs more sore than a virgin bumhole:










Shot of abs afterwards:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking amazing mate.


Thanks mate, that made me feel a lot better on a tired and painful day!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, that made me feel a lot better on a tired and painful day!


I was referring to the cardio equipment, looks an amazing piece of kit.


----------



## Jay.32

well on target Phil..


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> well on target Phil..


Agreed.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I was referring to the cardio equipment, looks an amazing piece of kit.


 :lol: cnut!



Jay.32 said:


> well on target Phil..


Thanks mate, think the 2nd cardio session at night is going to make a big difference.



RXQueenie said:


> Agreed.


Good  4 weeks 4 days and counting.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good mate! Great work :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

Looking good phil! Coming in nicely! Shame about the boat though


----------



## Chelsea

Today is a very low carb day compared to normal, just thought i'd throw it in there to shock the body a bit.

7:30am - 2 scoops whey with 25g oats.

8am - 3 whole eggs with 1 white.

10:30am - 220g chicken with 75g sweet spud.

1:15pm - 220g chicken with 50g sweet spud.

Feel so hungry its unreal!!


----------



## C.Hill

What sort of kcals/macros were you on roughly when 'bulking' mate!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> What sort of kcals/macros were you on roughly when 'bulking' mate!


I should think around 4-5000 mate, i did type it into myfitnesspal but sometimes i think they exaggerate whats in the food.

Ive got my next bulk all planned out for when im done with the show but im focusing on the show first.


----------



## UK1989

Saw you had a pic of some HGH a few pages back...hyge maybe?

What made you decide to try some hgh as you haven't used before have you mate?


----------



## Chelsea

UK1989 said:


> Saw you had a pic of some HGH a few pages back...hyge maybe?
> 
> What made you decide to try some hgh as you haven't used before have you mate?


Yea it was Pharma Hyge mate, the best of the best but unfortunately it was for a friend of mine but i thought it was an impressive picture of some gear so i posted it.

Still havent used Peps, Growth or Insulin, think i might start with Peps after the show.


----------



## Chelsea

This is more like it for me, came this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I should think around 4-5000 mate, i did type it into myfitnesspal but sometimes i think they exaggerate whats in the food.
> 
> Ive got my next bulk all planned out for when im done with the show but im focusing on the show first.


Yeah, doughnuts


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, doughnuts


Ahh i cant wait for the jam filled goodness! Probably be diabetic within the hour!

Anyways a quick update today, feeling much better yesterday carb wise i had 350g cooked rice that was it and 200g of that was my last meal of the day.

Much happier and energetic today. Back later on tonight so that should be fun.


----------



## Chelsea

So far today:


----------



## XRichHx

Chelsea said:


> So far today:
> 
> View attachment 114662


Read through your journal from page one bud, looking decent, some excellent cutting going on.

I like how you post everything as well diet, gear, food and training, gives me some good ideas ha.

One question what will the Winnie bring to the party? I'm quite interested in this.

Send your reps soon.


----------



## Chelsea

XRichHx said:


> Read through your journal from page one bud, looking decent, some excellent cutting going on.
> 
> I like how you post everything as well diet, gear, food and training, gives me some good ideas ha.
> 
> One question what will the Winnie bring to the party? I'm quite interested in this.
> 
> Send your reps soon.


Glad you like it mate. I like I be honest and I have nothing to hide so it's all good.

Winstrol is just to help when I'm depleted, help training and help dry me out, I will keep it in until show time mate, I feel I respond really well to it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> This is more like it for me, came this morning


looks tasty! what dosage are you going to be running? ive just ordered myself some aswell and am going to start running it up untill the show, think i will start on 50mg ED then bump up to 100mg ED closer to the show if my joints are alright.


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> looks tasty! what dosage are you going to be running? ive just ordered myself some aswell and am going to start running it up untill the show, think i will start on 50mg ED then bump up to 100mg ED closer to the show if my joints are alright.


100mg on training days and 50-75mg on non training days mate. I like the WC Winstrol because its 25mg a tab which means I can have one with every meal


----------



## Chelsea

Breakfast of champions, zero carb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast of champions, zero carb:


Mmmmmm, nice! Ive just had my breakfast of champions, cold fish!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Mmmmmm, nice! Ive just had my breakfast of champions, cold fish!


Christ! That must have been horrific! Im glad im not doing that


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Christ! That must have been horrific! Im glad im not doing that


I'm now on fish, mainly cold, for a few weeks and cold fish for breakfast is not the best, but its working, shrinking fast!  The things we do eh?!?!?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm now on fish, mainly cold, for a few weeks and cold fish for breakfast is not the best, but its working, shrinking fast!  The things we do eh?!?!?!


Tell me about it, i bought a kilo of salmon last night from Tesco as it was half price, £20 down to £10 so i shall throw that in for the next few days and see how i go, plus whats quite handy is that my training partners, girlfriends......parents are fishmongers so i can get some very good prices on it now which is well handy!! Found that out last night


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about it, i bought a kilo of salmon last night from Tesco as it was half price, £20 down to £10 so i shall throw that in for the next few days and see how i go, plus whats quite handy is that my training partners, girlfriends......parents are fishmongers so i can get some very good prices on it now which is well handy!! Found that out last night


Result! Think its good to have a change of things through prep as think your body can get used to things at times. A change is as good as a rest.  Plus, when you're eating the same thing day in, day out, a change can be the help needed to get you through another few days of prep!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Result! Think its good to have a change of things through prep as think your body can get used to things at times. A change is as good as a rest.  Plus, when you're eating the same thing day in, day out, a change can be the help needed to get you through another few days of prep!!!


So true! Might try to keep a fish meal in every day now until the end if i can, i like fish so it shouldnt be hard.

Speaking of change its my cheat meal tonight..... all you can eat curry  they might end up asking me to leave haha!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So true! Might try to keep a fish meal in every day now until the end if i can, i like fish so it shouldnt be hard.
> 
> Speaking of change its my cheat meal tonight..... all you can eat curry  they might end up asking me to leave haha!


Yeah might be a good idea. I'm having a lean steak once a week and having that tonight, and just having a change is something to look forward to, and think again, it can slightly shock your body, all good and all needed.

mg: Curry.........all you can eat?! Im off!!!!!!!! :cursing: Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah might be a good idea. I'm having a lean steak once a week and having that tonight, and just having a change is something to look forward to, and think again, it can slightly shock your body, all good and all needed.
> 
> mg: Curry.........all you can eat?! Im off!!!!!!!! :cursing: Enjoy!!!


Mmmmm i love a steak! May have to throw that in a couple times a week instead of chicken.

Haha  oh i will enjoy, i may take multiple snaps of my multiple plates of goodness


----------



## Chelsea

Updated pics:


----------



## Jay.32

:thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

You are in beast mode pal :thumbup:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Back is coming in so well, front is coming in nicely aswell, quads especially getting some nice feathering, how far out are you now?


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Back is coming in so well, front is coming in nicely aswell, quads especially getting some nice feathering, how far out are you now?


Back always gets lean very quickly, even in the off season it has a lot of detail so im lucky like that, front seems to come in very slowly especially around the mid-section hence why i am doing cardio at night as well now.

4 weeks and 2 days till show time mate :cool2:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> I'm now on fish, mainly cold, for a few weeks and cold fish for breakfast is not the best, but its working, shrinking fast!  The things we do eh?!?!?!


Your mental. That's horrendous.


----------



## Suprakill4

How the fcuk you have made them gains since last comp mate!!! Jesus looking excellent. Be a nice steady run into the show your pretty much there n


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> How the fcuk you have made them gains since last comp mate!!! Jesus looking excellent. Be a nice steady run into the show your pretty much there n


Do i look that much bigger? I knew i had put on some size but wasnt really sure how much because i refused to weigh myself and get caught up on the scales.

Hmmm not sure how steady its going to be mate as i feel i should be leaner but i suppose i have a month of 2 cardio sessions a day to get that spot on.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> Back always gets lean very quickly, even in the off season it has a lot of detail so im lucky like that, front seems to come in very slowly especially around the mid-section hence why i am doing cardio at night as well now.
> 
> 4 weeks and 2 days till show time mate :cool2:


Awesome stuff mate, yeah you could step on stage with your back like that now and still look better than most! and you've got 4 weeks! Yeah i was surprised how slowly my mid section was coming is aswell, bit of a midf*ck because even if the rest is leaning up, if you dont have a full set of abs yet you don't feel lean, well i don't anyway, its just the classic indicator of low BF% (rightly or wrongly so).

But your front is pretty much there, with 4 weeks and evening cardio now in you will absolutely smash it! looking forward to progress pics over the next few weeks!


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Awesome stuff mate, yeah you could step on stage with your back like that now and still look better than most! and you've got 4 weeks! Yeah i was surprised how slowly my mid section was coming is aswell, bit of a midf*ck because even if the rest is leaning up, if you dont have a full set of abs yet you don't feel lean, well i don't anyway, its just the classic indicator of low BF% (rightly or wrongly so).
> 
> But your front is pretty much there, with 4 weeks and evening cardio now in you will absolutely smash it! looking forward to progress pics over the next few weeks!


Haha thanks mate but i doubt it, still some fat round the back area of the midsection that would need to go as well, when it does it should make my shoulders look wider as i will have a slimmer waist.

Definitely a mind fck!! really gets to you, im even dreaming about it and get worked up about it but then i realise i need to calm down, do the extra cardio and it should all be good. I know what you mean, when abs are there then you feel ready, shame thats where i hold my fat haha.

Will get plenty of pics up from now till then mate as i want to track my progress more, might do a comparison pic from last year to this year to see how ive come along.

Thanks for the support though mate.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate but i doubt it, still some fat round the back area of the midsection that would need to go as well, when it does it should make my shoulders look wider as i will have a slimmer waist.
> 
> Definitely a mind fck!! really gets to you, im even dreaming about it and get worked up about it but then i realise i need to calm down, do the extra cardio and it should all be good. I know what you mean, when abs are there then you feel ready, shame thats where i hold my fat haha.
> 
> Will get plenty of pics up from now till then mate as i want to track my progress more, might do a comparison pic from last year to this year to see how ive come along.
> 
> Thanks for the support though mate.


haha fair enough, but it looks to me like christmas has come early! :lol: rocking the tree at 4 weeks out! but yeah i know what you mean there is a little more to lose, and 4 weeks is more than enough time :thumb:

yeah comparison pics of what you looked like at X weeks out last time compared to the same this time would be great


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Do i look that much bigger? I knew i had put on some size but wasnt really sure how much because i refused to weigh myself and get caught up on the scales.
> 
> Hmmm not sure how steady its going to be mate as i feel i should be leaner but i suppose i have a month of 2 cardio sessions a day to get that spot on.


You look a different person ya mad man.

MASSIVE changes. Upper is balanced by good legs now as that was a major downfall last comp.

Very impressed mate.


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha fair enough, but it looks to me like christmas has come early! :lol: rocking the tree at 4 weeks out! but yeah i know what you mean there is a little more to lose, and 4 weeks is more than enough time :thumb:
> 
> yeah comparison pics of what you looked like at X weeks out last time compared to the same this time would be great


Haha think thats the first mention of the xmas tree on here  will try to get some up mate.



Suprakill4 said:


> You look a different person ya mad man.
> 
> MASSIVE changes. Upper is balanced by good legs now as that was a major downfall last comp.
> 
> Very impressed mate.


Really? I know ive definitely put on size on my legs but its always so hard to tell yourself whether you've put on size so its fckin good when someone else tells you 

I definitely think my legs have made my physique more balanced coz you were right they were seriously lagging and i still feel i need a lot more on them but that will come.

Thanks though mate, spurs me on to hit things even harder. Cant wait for tonights cheat meal though 

Dropped all rice cakes from my diet now so its literally just chicken, sweet spud, bananas and oats for carbs, couple that with 2 cardio sessions i should be nice and lean by the end, just gotta make sure i get all my timings right for the last week of the prep with regards to carbs etc.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Your mental. That's horrendous.


Im trying to justify that its dedication, but you're right, its mental! 

Chelsea, looking superb! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Im trying to justify that its dedication, but you're right, its mental!
> 
> Chelsea, looking superb! :thumb:


Thanks darlin  can only improve from now with a tighter diet and more cardio.


----------



## Suprakill4

Well very easy for everyone else to see the gains mate. You'll have to start wearing a fuxking bra soon!!! Must be a d cup them lol. Cannot wait to see the comp pics mate I'm gutted I cannot come and support you but don't have the time off work not the money to burn at the minute. Gonna smash it I bet you have the best condition there as long as you get the water manip and carbup right.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Im trying to justify that its dedication, but you're right, its mental!
> 
> Chelsea, looking superb! :thumb:


A bit of both I reckon 

I have found a fish very very eat to eat, basa. It's really meaty and doesn't taste of fish one bit.

Just using the tescos frozen kind because its cheap and better protein content than the cod. Happy


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Well very easy for everyone else to see the gains mate. You'll have to start wearing a fuxking bra soon!!! Must be a d cup them lol. Cannot wait to see the comp pics mate I'm gutted I cannot come and support you but don't have the time off work not the money to burn at the minute. Gonna smash it I bet you have the best condition there as long as you get the water manip and carbup right.


Well thats good then  hahaha mate im not even joking when im out on a night out my chest gets ridiculous attention, girls come up to me touch my chest and say "omg they're bigger than mine" to which i reply "i best compare" - proceed to cop a feel and 99 times out of 100 end up getting with them hahahaha love it...... although i dont do that now as i have a gf.

I really hope i do mate, ive never struggled putting size on but its conditioning thats always killed me so with everything nailed i will be a happy man. Shame you cant come down but i understand, will give my mrs my phone so i can upload pics throughout the day for everyone.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Well thats good then  hahaha mate im not even joking when im out on a night out my chest gets ridiculous attention, girls come up to me touch my chest and say "omg they're bigger than mine" to which i reply "i best compare" - proceed to cop a feel and 99 times out of 100 end up getting with them hahahaha love it...... although i dont do that now as i have a gf.
> 
> I really hope i do mate, ive never struggled putting size on but its conditioning thats always killed me so with everything nailed i will be a happy man. Shame you cant come down but i understand, will give my mrs my phone so i can upload pics throughout the day for everyone.


Your my idol lol.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  can only improve from now with a tighter diet and more cardio.


Well if you continue to improve further, you will definately blow the others out of the water!! 



Suprakill4 said:


> A bit of both I reckon
> 
> I have found a fish very very eat to eat, basa. It's really meaty and doesn't taste of fish one bit.
> 
> Just using the tescos frozen kind because its cheap and better protein content than the cod. Happy


Lol. Yep, definately a bit of both but needs must.

Basa's lovely, and if it means getting it down and not struggling as much, then its a bonus.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Your my idol lol.


Tell me something i dont know 



Keeks said:


> Well if you continue to improve further, you will definately blow the others out of the water!!


Hopefully, just cant wait to get up there now 

Thanks though.


----------



## Queenie

Morning phil  have a fab weekend. Stay on track x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Morning phil  have a fab weekend. Stay on track x


Thanks darlin, fasted cardio done 30mins on a higher level than usual.

Home for 6 eggs, 1g vit c, fish oils, multi vit, vit e, vit d and 2 scoops whey.

Arms at 12:30 then 4 meals proceed that


----------



## Chelsea

Some pics of arm training yesterday, veins in my left arm are crazy, just going to put all of them up:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus that vein looks like it wants to pop out!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Some pics of arm training yesterday, veins in my left arm are crazy, just going to put all of them up:


That's some serious gun picture action ! Look atleast 18.5?


----------



## Giorgio.r

Chelsea said:


> Some pics of arm training yesterday, veins in my left arm are crazy, just going to put all of them up:


looking class mate!! :thumbup1:


----------



## roberts1974

Looks like you have come a long way since last year mate.

Looking great knock them all dead.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus that vein looks like it wants to pop out!!!!


Haha I know mate, saw it and thought man that's a beast! Defo didn't see it last year haha!



marknorthumbria said:


> That's some serious gun picture action ! Look atleast 18.5?


No idea mate, never get the tape out, maybe I should. Thanks though 



Giorgio.r said:


> looking class mate!! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, can only get better from here! 4 weeks to stage time!



roberts1974 said:


> Looks like you have come a long way since last year mate.
> 
> Looking great knock them all dead.


Thanks so much mate, glad people can see improvements, hopefully I do but you just never know who's competing, as long as I do my best then I can't complain.


----------



## Chelsea

Without looking like a Dutch Scott wannabee pic here are the abs lying down:


----------



## Chelsea

Just realised in the first pic it looks like I have a semi on..... I did not haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Just realised in the first pic it looks like I have a semi on..... I did not haha


Yes ya did you do it for all your pics. Quick helicopter spin to get some blood in it. Doesn't look like that in ya fcuking posing pants lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes ya did you do it for all your pics. Quick helicopter spin to get some blood in it. Doesn't look like that in ya fcuking posing pants lol.


Helicopter spin? Mate i was massaging that beast to make it look at least average for about an hr before that pics 

Im sponsored by Calvin Klein this year haha


----------



## Chelsea

Feel absolutely drained today as yesterday went to pot a bit:

Woke up at 7:54am when i had to be at work at 8am so somehow i swiped my iphone alarm turning it off rather than snoozing so morning cardio was out the window. Did a whole days work then went to the gym, 10mins cardio before legs:

*Front Squats:*

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

60kg x 20 - disgusting set.

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 10 reps on full stack - quads felt ruined by this, literally like there was nothing left.

*Leg Press:*

3 sets x 10 reps, slow deep and controlled.

*Seated Hammy Curls:*

4 sets x 10-12 reps

*Lying Hammy Curls:*

4 sets x 10-12 reps - 1 set added on each of the hammy movements.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

4 sets x full stack

1 set drop set - 98kg as many as i could do.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Then had to do a further 15mins cardio with basically dead legs on the bike to make up for the morning, Home for 340g steak burgers with 200g sweet spud, then a further 20mins cardio at home cycling about 11pm at night.

Feel so tired today its unreal, may have a nap at lunch in my car.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Feel absolutely drained today as yesterday went to pot a bit:
> 
> Woke up at 7:54am when i had to be at work at 8am so somehow i swiped my iphone alarm turning it off rather than snoozing so morning cardio was out the window. Did a whole days work then went to the gym, 10mins cardio before legs:
> 
> *Front Squats:*
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 20 - disgusting set.
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps on full stack - quads felt ruined by this, literally like there was nothing left.
> 
> *Leg Press:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps, slow deep and controlled.
> 
> *Seated Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 4 sets x 10-12 reps
> 
> *Lying Hammy Curls:*
> 
> 4 sets x 10-12 reps - 1 set added on each of the hammy movements.
> 
> *Standing Calf Raises:*
> 
> 4 sets x full stack
> 
> 1 set drop set - 98kg as many as i could do.
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises:*
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> Then had to do a further 15mins cardio with basically dead legs on the bike to make up for the morning, Home for 340g steak burgers with 200g sweet spud, then a further 20mins cardio at home cycling about 11pm at night.
> 
> Feel so tired today its unreal, may have a nap at lunch in my car.


MTFU, Pussy, Weakling and all that Jazz 

Kiddin'

Only one day mate, made it count by the time you was in bed didn't you.

I've done that many a time on my iPhone, I blame the cùnt who invented snooze lol

Hopefully today will be better


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> Just realised in the first pic it looks like I have a semi on..... I did not haha


no,it was a full blown hard on lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> MTFU, Pussy, Weakling and all that Jazz
> 
> Kiddin'
> 
> Only one day mate, made it count by the time you was in bed didn't you.
> 
> I've done that many a time on my iPhone, I blame the cùnt who invented snooze lol
> 
> Hopefully today will be better


Well i made up for it in total time for cardio but it has wiped me out though haha.

Think i'll be buying a proper alarm clock mate, because that is twice in a few weeks now and it throws my whole day out.



luther1 said:


> no,it was a full blown hard on lol


Ok you got me..... i was thinking about you mate hahahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well i made up for it in total time for cardio but it has wiped me out though haha.
> 
> Think i'll be buying a proper alarm clock mate, because that is twice in a few weeks now and it throws my whole day out.


Good idea, or you could turn Snooze off on your phone 

Then you have to get ya árse out of bed lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good idea, or you could turn Snooze off on your phone
> 
> Then you have to get ya árse out of bed lol
> 
> View attachment 115215


Haha, what happens if you press something though, does that mean the alarm is game over?


----------



## Zola

I put the alarm on my phone out of reach, forces you out of bed (not the nicest way), but by that stage you are up.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha, what happens if you press something though, does that mean the alarm is game over?


Yes it does lol

So that extra 5 mins isn't a choice anymore!!


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> I put the alarm on my phone out of reach, forces you out of bed (not the nicest way), but by that stage you are up.


Harsh times! You'd be p1ssed if it were your day off though!!



R0BLET said:


> Yes it does lol
> 
> So that extra 5 mins isn't a choice anymore!!


Haha its 9mins for me and i think i prefer the choice, otherwise id be late every day although i would be well rested haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha its 9mins for me and i think i prefer the choice, otherwise id be late every day although i would be well rested haha.


Rest and grow pmsl

I take it no news yet....?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Rest and grow pmsl
> 
> I take it no news yet....?


Nah none mate :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah none mate :confused1:


Hmmm. Ok mate, see what happens the next couple of days 

I'll give him a buzz if need be.


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm. Ok mate, see what happens the next couple of days
> 
> I'll give him a buzz if need be.


News? You two applied for a civil partnership?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> News? You two applied for a civil partnership?


Rumbled 

FTR he's the taker :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Rumbled
> 
> FTR he's the taker :lol:


I bet it's like human centipede with you two and @Suprakill4 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> News? You two applied for a civil partnership?


First of all.... how did this get out?



R0BLET said:


> Rumbled
> 
> FTR he's the taker :lol:


Second of all, we take it in turns.



onthebuild said:


> I bet it's like human centipede with you two and @Suprakill4 :lol:


Thirdly..... @Suprakill4 wishes he was part of this love train haha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> First of all.... how did this get out?
> 
> Second of all, we take it in turns.
> 
> Thirdly..... @Suprakill4 wishes he was part of this love train haha :lol:


I'm in the middle


----------



## CJ

Looking on track buddy..cracking biceps


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Looking on track buddy..cracking biceps


Thanks mate  made a few changes so hopefully i will be leaning up a lot quicker now, still a bit on edge about it. Haha thanks mate, need to bring up tri's to complete the arms.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  made a few changes so hopefully i will be leaning up a lot quicker now, still a bit on edge about it. Haha thanks mate, need to bring up tri's to complete the arms.


My bis are terrible but luckily tris are ok.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> My bis are terrible but luckily tris are ok.


So i guess when you're around my way you can take me through a leg session and i'll take you for an arms session


----------



## Chelsea

Havent updated in a few days as ive been resting being off work from Tues and getting everything done.

Cardio has been 30mins in the morning completely fasted training around 5pm then cardio again around 11pm after all my meals, think ive done this for a week and a half now and it has defo improved my look, hopefully get pics done tonight to get some perspective as its 3 weeks on Sunday to the show.

Cheat meal tomorrow is a nice Mexican!! Gonna stuff my face.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

hey mate, you know what tan you are gonna use for the show yet?


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> hey mate, you know what tan you are gonna use for the show yet?


I should think Pro Tan again mate. Jim did suggest some others earlier in this journal so might have a look at them and get some opinions so i'll keeo you in the loop if you like?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> I should think Pro Tan again mate. Jim did suggest some others earlier in this journal so might have a look at them and get some opinions so i'll keeo you in the loop if you like?


Yeah i wasn't sure between pro tan or dream tan, because im going to get a spray tan aswell in the last week of prep as i really cant tan that well naturally (By naturally i mean sunbeds lol), and wasnt sure which one sits best over a fake tan


----------



## huarache

only got to page 9. damn you a mownsta chels


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> I should think Pro Tan again mate. Jim did suggest some others earlier in this journal so might have a look at them and get some opinions so i'll keeo you in the loop if you like?


have u ever heard of bronze knight? im going with that and will be sprayed on...


----------



## Queenie

Morning phil. Hope youve had a great week  stay strong this weekend x


----------



## Chelsea

greekgod said:


> have u ever heard of bronze knight? im going with that and will be sprayed on...


Not heard of it mate. Are there places around that spray on stage tan? I live in Surrey and that would be massively helpful as putting on tan was effort last time!



RXQueenie said:


> Morning phil. Hope youve had a great week  stay strong this weekend x


Thanks darlin  Mexican cheat meal tonight. About to get up to do cardio for half hr then a nice relaxed day for me.... Well with cardio later haha.

You have a good weekend too x

Getting pics up this weekend.


----------



## Jay.32

mexican yum yum:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Updated pics 31.03.13


----------



## Zola

monster! super work mate.


----------



## Mjc1

What a specimen!!! Pretty sure these pics have been photo shopped tho.


----------



## Queenie

Great pics phil. Back looking awesome as ever  well done! X


----------



## CJ

Get outside in natural lighting lmfao. Never seen someone go to such lengths 

Looking good though...how far out


----------



## Keenam

Good work mate. Inspiration to get my cardio dodging a$$ in gear and work harder!


----------



## Chelsea

Mjc1 said:


> What a specimen!!! Pretty sure these pics have been photo shopped tho.


Thanks, and I'm guessing that's a joke haha.



RXQueenie said:


> Great pics phil. Back looking awesome as ever  well done! X


Thanks darlin x



CJ said:


> Get outside in natural lighting lmfao. Never seen someone go to such lengths
> 
> Looking good though...how far out


Can't really as I don't have a garden and my neighbours might think it's a bit weird standing in my boxers posing but ill see what I can do.

2 weeks and 6 days today mate


----------



## CJ

Ok at least turn the lights on and open the curtains.

Big push now them mate to get the ass / lower back in...stubborn as **** area for me as well.

Looking forward to seeing stage pics.

Whats plans for final week ?


----------



## Keeks

Looking ace! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Ok at least turn the lights on and open the curtains.
> 
> Big push now them mate to get the ass / lower back in...stubborn as **** area for me as well.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing stage pics.
> 
> Whats plans for final week ?


The light was on, but the pics were taken at night so opening the curtains wouldn't be much use haha.

Well the extra cardio at night has helped so much and a tighter diet so things should be coming in nicely especially around those areas.

Gotta sort out the plan for the final week, if in honest I'm not 100% what I need to do so any helpful tips you have mate would be great if you could share, maybe pm me?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well mate


----------



## Davey Boy

look ripped mate fair play to you hard work and dedication right there!! keep it up big man


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> look ripped mate fair play to you hard work and dedication right there!! keep it up big man


Thanks mate although disaster has struck.... Just went to do legs did 1 set of front squats went to do the second 10kg heavier (110kg) second rep my lower left back completely gave way, luckily I managed to rack the weight ten I was on the floor for 5 minutes.

Managed to hobble over to seated calves and did 6 sets then I was done. If I'm honest I'm in a lot of pain and quite worried


----------



## Davey Boy

Brutal rest up big man hot bath .. then ice it and rest the diet is the important bit stay strict on that and rest up mate ...


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> Brutal rest up big man hot bath .. then ice it and rest the diet is the important bit stay strict on that and rest up mate ...


Yea diet will stay the same but I'm proper gutted mate, walking is literally hard!! Might take tomoz off work as I need the rest.

Cheers mate


----------



## Davey Boy

good luck my man chin up and yeah good call JUST REST !!


----------



## CJ

No sense in pushing mate...you wont be building **** all on a calorie deficit so dont push weights too hard.

All.about being senaible now


----------



## C.Hill

Rest up man! Hope it sorts itself ASAP!


----------



## Zola

You got a foam roller mate? Highly recommend trying a few light rolls with one. At least one day off needed also by the sounds of things. You'll be raging with yourself if you dont rest it and make it worse.


----------



## Davey Boy

How u doing today mate did u sack work off and rest up ? ....


----------



## Chelsea

Davey Boy said:


> How u doing today mate did u sack work off and rest up ? ....


Yea mate sacked off work had a very uncomfortable nights sleep and woke up barely able to move and in complete agony, as they day has gone on though it seems to have improved remarkably which im not complaining about, managed to do 30mins on the bike and even walk to top up my electricity meter which is about a 15-20min round trip.

Not training today though so i am completely off apart from cardio and im off work tomorrow as it seems to be worse when ive sat for a while as it seizes up.

The rest has definitely done my good though and i will attempt some chest training tomorrow depending on how im feeling.


----------



## Davey Boy

Good to hear big man don't rush it lol


----------



## Davey Boy

Not like your chest is lagging !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking insane on last pics mate. Back detail is just ridiculous. Triceps seem to not be posed right, maybe try and straighten arm a little more and will make that spike more prominent I reckon. Looking excellent though, off season hammies need hammering and quads a little too but there not exactly a weakness, just would finish physique off more. And who doesn't need more mass on calves.

Titties look huge as usual. W4nker lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Looking well on track phill... :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking insane on last pics mate. Back detail is just ridiculous. Triceps seem to not be posed right, maybe try and straighten arm a little more and will make that spike more prominent I reckon. Looking excellent though, off season hammies need hammering and quads a little too but there not exactly a weakness, just would finish physique off more. And who doesn't need more mass on calves.
> 
> Titties look huge as usual. W4nker lol.


Wow thanks mate that really lifted my spirits. Yea triceps i find hard to get right but im practicing every night now to get things spot on. At least you dont think legs are a weakness now which is good, calves i have packed on so much, they were a disgrace before, when i started at my new gym i was lifting about 100kg on the standing calf machine and about 30kg on seated - now im doing the full stack on standing which is nearly 200kg and im doing 10 reps slow and controlled on seated 70kg!! Really smashed them and will do the same for the rest of legs.

You love my chest haha, you can have a pic with it one day haha


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Looking well on track phill... :thumb:


Condition is coming in with the extra cardio but im still on edge mate if im honest, dont feel like i look lean enough.


----------



## Chelsea

So far today:

6:30am - cardio 33mins (lost track of time hence the random 3 mins haha)

7:50am - 6 eggs with 2 spoons of philadelphia, 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 220g chicken, 160g rice, 4 bits of broccoli.


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Condition is coming in with the extra cardio but im still on edge mate if im honest, dont feel like i look lean enough.


You are plenty lean.... and the cardio will finish the job.. If I were you I would cut out all cheats now, IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> You are plenty lean.... and the cardio will finish the job.. If I were you I would cut out all cheats now, IMO :thumbup1:


Hmmm been told to keep them in until the week of the show mate, plus its the only thing i look forward to


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm been told to keep them in until the week of the show mate, plus its the only thing i look forward to


Well you can only do as your told.. how many weeks you got left mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Well you can only do as your told.. how many weeks you got left mate?


2 weeks and 3 days mate :drool:


----------



## Zola

Going really well mate keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Jay.32

Chelsea said:


> 2 weeks and 3 days mate :drool:


so close :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Going really well mate keep it up :thumbup:


Thanks mate, will get some pics up tonight.



Jay.32 said:


> so close :bounce:


Tell me about it, getting a bit nervous, trying to find pics of the NAC show last year but can seem to get any.


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> 2 weeks and 3 days mate :drool:


is it pompey youre doing chels? thats the 28th,3 weeks 3 days isnt it?


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> is it pompey youre doing chels? thats the 28th,3 weeks 3 days isnt it?


Nah mate - NAC South in Aldershot:



If all goes well i may do the Nabba 6 days later.


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate - NAC South in Aldershot:
> 
> View attachment 116372
> 
> 
> If all goes well i may do the Nabba 6 days later.


Ah sorry mate,my bad. Didn't want you peaking a week early. Both would be a good experience


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> Ah sorry mate,my bad. Didn't want you peaking a week early. Both would be a good experience


Both would be, i was initially going to do the UKBFF as well but i got told that they dont let you compete in different federations and if they find out then they ban you so i sacked off that idea.

Going to attempt some chest tonight and make sure im careful with my back though.


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> Both would be, i was initially going to do the UKBFF as well but i got told that they dont let you compete in different federations and if they find out then they ban you so i sacked off that idea.
> 
> Going to attempt some chest tonight and make sure im careful with my back though.


Take it easy and fingers crossed!


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> Both would be, i was initially going to do the UKBFF as well but i got told that they dont let you compete in different federations and if they find out then they ban you so i sacked off that idea.
> 
> Going to attempt some chest tonight and make sure im careful with my back though.


i got banned two years by IFBB doing a wabba show 1 week after their show... this comp is my comeback!!

by the way what happened with yr back??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Just a heads up mate as ive been looking at stage tan recently, seems really good prices on this website:

http://www.powerbody.co.uk/category-bronzers,129.html

would anyone with any knowledge let me know if these are good deals? thanks


----------



## Chelsea

greekgod said:


> i got banned two years by IFBB doing a wabba show 1 week after their show... this comp is my comeback!!
> 
> by the way what happened with yr back??


IFBB? You a pro? So harsh things like that, you pay to compete then get banned if you want to compete elsewhere.

I pulled something squatting mate but luckily its kinda ok now, managed to train chest yesterday, the thing that hurts the most is going from a lying down position to sitting up, apart from that im ok thank god.


----------



## Chelsea

Managed chest last night and it went like this:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

44kg x 12

46kg x 10

50kg x 6

*Flat Bench:*

90kg x 10

95kg x 10

95kg x 10

*Cable Flye's:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps.

*Weighted Dips:*

12 reps +10kg plate.

12 reps + 15kg plate.

10 reps +15kg plate.

Done and dusted, back is still a little tender and twinges every now and then so i will most likely do arms later and shoulders on Saturday.

Cardio was 30mins this morning and 20mins last night, both times got a massive sweat on, didnt manage to get pics though as i was wiped out from first day back at work so just needed bed.


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> IFBB? You a pro? So harsh things like that, you pay to compete then get banned if you want to compete elsewhere.
> 
> I pulled something squatting mate but luckily its kinda ok now, managed to train chest yesterday, the thing that hurts the most is going from a lying down position to sitting up, apart from that im ok thank god.


haha... me a pro?? i cldnt even take last place in the womans pro's.. no i meant the ifbb federation doesnt take kindly if u change federations, ie when i competed nationally as an ifbb athlete, then also in Wabba/nabba events.. maybe its different in uk...

sorry abt yr injury so close to D-DAY.. i hope u sort it out...


----------



## Chelsea

Updates:

First of all, yes I know my eyes are shut and that patch on my **** is sweat from posing haha!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Updates:
> 
> First of all, yes I know my eyes are shut and that patch on my **** is sweat from posing haha!


How longs left mate?


----------



## Hotdog147

Your back pics never ceases to amaze me! Always been a strong point for you hasn't it

Looking great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey Boy

Mate lean and mean that bike was a good investment mate keep it up dude :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Hotdog147 said:


> Your back pics never ceases to amaze me! Always been a strong point for you hasn't it
> 
> Looking great mate :thumbup1:


X2!

Freaky as fook, well jealous!


----------



## Jay.32

Looking awsome mate


----------



## Zola

Going well! last few laps now, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> How longs left mate?


1 week and 6 days now mate.



Hotdog147 said:


> Your back pics never ceases to amaze me! Always been a strong point for you hasn't it
> 
> Looking great mate :thumbup1:


Yea back has always been good which is a big plus and it seems to stay pretty lean in the off season too apart from lower back round the hips. Thanks mate 



Davey Boy said:


> Mate lean and mean that bike was a good investment mate keep it up dude :thumb:


Haha, yea the bike definitely was mate, sat and watched match of the day last night whilst cycling, makes things much easier.



R0BLET said:


> X2!
> 
> Freaky as fook, well jealous!


Jealousy is an ugly colour on you mate...... you shouldnt wear it


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Looking awsome mate


Thanks mate 



Zola said:


> Going well! last few laps now, keep it up :thumbup:


Tell me about it! Not long left at all. Taking out carbs out of 2 of my meals and keeping in pre and post workout carbs, the ones without will be just chicken and broccoli - which is what i just ate, not too bad actually.

Also throwing in 20mins post workout cardio to tighten up and lost those last bits that seem to hang around my waist.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy is an ugly colour on you mate...... you shouldnt wear it


But I like green :lol:

Have a good day mate


----------



## shaunmac

You are a fcuking TANK!


----------



## onthebuild

13 days eh! Are the krispy kremes on standby for post show? :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> 13 days eh! Are the krispy kremes on standby for post show? :thumb:


They certainly are mate along with a Dominos pizza, chocolate hob nobs and nutella on toast


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> They certainly are mate along with a Dominos pizza, chocolate hob nobs and nutella on toast


One last push though before then eh!

Out of interest what are the costs surrounding competing? I mean aside from the tan and trunks?


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> One last push though before then eh!
> 
> Out of interest what are the costs surrounding competing? I mean aside from the tan and trunks?


Depends how much gear you're running mate. Personally food wise I save as you don't go out buying snacks and crap food that doesn't last.

Tan and Trunks are £50 total! That was a shocker last year, £25 for essentially a pair of Speedos!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Depends how much gear you're running mate. Personally food wise I save as you don't go out buying snacks and crap food that doesn't last.
> 
> Tan and Trunks are £50 total! That was a shocker last year, £25 for essentially a pair of Speedos!


Ahh no mate, I meant like is there an entering fee? Do you need like a license in order to compete etc? Admin fees, anything like that?


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Ahh no mate, I meant like is there an entering fee? Do you need like a license in order to compete etc? Admin fees, anything like that?


UKBFF was £30 for a years membership just to compete! Which I suppose isn't much but in the same respect you're the one competing and you have to pay :confused1:


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> UKBFF was £30 for a years membership just to compete! Which I suppose isn't much but in the same respect you're the one competing and you have to pay :confused1:


I thought there may be some hidden membership fee! Especially since you don't really compete more than once or twice a year so its pretty much 30 quid a show, or 15 if you do two!


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent progress again. Look much drier obliques more prominent. Ffs nail ya posing though. I never see people do a rear double bicep with both feet flat on the floor. Get one of these legs on tip toes a bit more and get that calf flexed they look fcuming good, but flex it and you will see it much better and the you will see the Seperation more.

I feel stupid trying tk give someone who look amazing as you advise but you got to smash that posing mate.

Backs just mental. Biceps amazing peak.

Can really see now just how much the legs have progressed. Impressive.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent progress again. Look much drier obliques more prominent. Ffs nail ya posing though. I never see people do a rear double bicep with both feet flat on the floor. Get one of these legs on tip toes a bit more and get that calf flexed they look fcuming good, but flex it and you will see it much better and the you will see the Seperation more.
> 
> I feel stupid trying tk give someone who look amazing as you advise but you got to smash that posing mate.
> 
> Backs just mental. Biceps amazing peak.
> 
> Can really see now just how much the legs have progressed. Impressive.


Thanks mate, think the extra cardio has really kicked things into gear. Both feet aren't flat on the floor you gimp! One is raised with the calf clearly tensed, or you looking at an old pic?

Appreciate the comments though mate as posing does need work so don't worry about it 

Yea im really happy with my legs, I still want to add a lot of mass to them but that will come in the next off season, definitely wanted to make sure calves looked good as they were by far the worst and now I am actually happy with the size and detail of them.

Cant wait to just deplete now, get rid of water and go on stage looking so much better than last year.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Not been on in a while chels, ill have a read through  hope your well!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Not been on in a while chels, ill have a read through  hope your well!


Yea all good mate, quietly confident but sticking to the plan.


----------



## Chelsea

Mmmm chicken and spinach!


----------



## Zola

any oil on there?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> any oil on there?


Tiny bit of olive oil 1cal spray and that's it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

OK this is how my day looked yesterday:

6:30am - 30mins bike.

7:30am - 2 scoops whey.

8:00am - 5 eggs, 2 spoons Philadelphia.

10:30am - 200g chicken with spinach.

1:30pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.

4:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.

5:30pm - Train - Legs.

7:00pm - Finish weights, 30mins power walking immediately after.

7:30pm - 2 scoops whey.

9:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.

10:00pm - 20mins power walking.

10:40pm - 2 scoops whey, 40g unsalted cashews.

11:00pm - bed and sleep.

Long day especially after legs.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> OK this is how my day looked yesterday:
> 
> 6:30am - 30mins bike.
> 
> 7:30am - 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 8:00am - 5 eggs, 2 spoons Philadelphia.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken with spinach.
> 
> 1:30pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 4:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train - Legs.
> 
> 7:00pm - Finish weights, 30mins power walking immediately after.
> 
> 7:30pm - 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 9:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 10:00pm - 20mins power walking.
> 
> 10:40pm - 2 scoops whey, 40g unsalted cashews.
> 
> 11:00pm - bed and sleep.
> 
> Long day especially after legs.


Looks good mate, very simple.

I hope your legs remember how to operate today 

I imagine after the 30 mins power walking they're like jelly!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Looks good mate, very simple.
> 
> I hope your legs remember how to operate today
> 
> I imagine after the 30 mins power walking they're like jelly!!


They were like jelly when I started mate, literally was in my head thinking "how the fck am I going to do half hr of this" youtube bodybuilding videos sorted me out!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They were like jelly when I started mate, literally was in my head thinking "how the fck am I going to do half hr of this" youtube bodybuilding videos sorted me out!


The joys of you tube 

Watched a bit of Kai and Phil yesterday evening, made me hit the gym at 5am lol


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Fvck me thats a long old journal, good job its a quiet day in the office, LOL. Reading it in one do though really shows the progress you have made, very impressive!! Hope you dont mind me nicking a few routines and diet tips from you :thumb: Oh hang on the diets easy right? Chicken and sweet potato every meal, how are you not sick of that yet???

Is it this weekend your competing? Good luck mate but I don't think you'll need it you look like a beast!


----------



## Chelsea

K1NGCA1N said:


> Fvck me thats a long old journal, good job its a quiet day in the office, LOL. Reading it in one do though really shows the progress you have made, very impressive!! Hope you dont mind me nicking a few routines and diet tips from you :thumb: Oh hang on the diets easy right? Chicken and sweet potato every meal, how are you not sick of that yet???
> 
> Is it this weekend your competing? Good luck mate but I don't think you'll need it you look like a beast!


Haha glad you're enjoying it mate.

Yea go for it mate, personally I love sweet potato so its easy for me 

Nah its a week on Sunday mate. Tan should hopefully come tomorrow, ordered it online on Monday and still not here??


----------



## kingdale

Chelsea said:


> OK this is how my day looked yesterday:
> 
> 6:30am - 30mins bike.
> 
> 7:30am - 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 8:00am - 5 eggs, 2 spoons Philadelphia.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken with spinach.
> 
> 1:30pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 4:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train - Legs.
> 
> 7:00pm - Finish weights, 30mins power walking immediately after.
> 
> 7:30pm - 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 9:00pm - 200g chicken, 200g rice.
> 
> 10:00pm - 20mins power walking.
> 
> 10:40pm - 2 scoops whey, 40g unsalted cashews.
> 
> 11:00pm - bed and sleep.
> 
> Long day especially after legs.


Looking at that makes me glad i dont mind being fat. Fairplay for sticking to that.


----------



## Chelsea

Well, today was much the same as yesterday apart from sweet potato was switched for rice.

Felt absolutely knackered and 30mins cardio after work was torture.

Had a sh1t nights sleep last night which didn't help, probably the Tren I guess but eventually I got my head down and out.

30mins cardio in the rain outside this morning which surprisingly was ok apart from being a bit wet, a fair few Eminem tracks got me through that and the thought that im nearly at the weekend so I can have a nap during the day rather than having to work.

Going to attempt back tonight, 1st time in 2 weeks due to the injury, definitely going to take bent over rows lighter so maybe stick around a max of 120kg for reps of 12 with perfect form as I cant risk jerking a heavier weight and pulling my back again.

Another thing helping me through this is the fact that im going to Vegas on May 8th for one of my close mates stag do. its something to look forward to and is really helping me.


----------



## TELBOR

Go easy on the back mate, eminem....... More like Girls Aloud 

Vegas will be a well deserved blow out mate, some serious doughnuts out there pmsl


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Go easy on the back mate, eminem....... More like Girls Aloud
> 
> Vegas will be a well deserved blow out mate, *some serious doughnuts out there *pmsl


OMG I didn't even think about that, although I have located the Cheescake Factory so that is getting hit and its getting hit HARD!

More like Girls Aloud To Suck Me Off!!

The back feels sweet mate, just bent over rows im taking easy, I cant wait to lift some heavy weight again and kill back.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> OMG I didn't even think about that, although I have located the Cheescake Factory so that is getting hit and its getting hit HARD!
> 
> More like Girls Aloud To Suck Me Off!!
> 
> The back feels sweet mate, just bent over rows im taking easy, I cant wait to lift some heavy weight again and kill back.


This is what I assume America looks like @hackskii ..... Is this correct 



Haha, I don't think many would say no to them :lol:

I'm certain your back will look the part on stage mate, bloody freak 

Just do some bent over rows with links for now  :beer: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> This is what I assume America looks like @hackskii ..... Is this correct
> 
> View attachment 117339
> 
> 
> Haha, I don't think many would say no to them :lol:
> 
> I'm certain your back will look the part on stage mate, bloody freak
> 
> Just do some bent over rows with links for now  :beer: :lol:


Haha! Yea but this might be the last session it gets trained mate so I gotta hit it hard.

America better look like that.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Yea but this might be the last session it gets trained mate so I gotta hit it hard.
> 
> America better look like that.


Well smash it!! But don't smash it at the same time lol.

Yeah I'm sure it does mate, you'll probably see George Clooney and Brad Pitt in Vegas


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking a bit fat or watery in a couple of them last pics mate....


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking a bit fat or watery in a couple of them last pics mate....


D1CK! Haha :lol:

I'll get some more up tonight hopefully.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> D1CK! Haha :lol:
> 
> I'll get some more up tonight hopefully.


Good, Mrs is out tonight and I could do with something to aim at :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good, Mrs is out tonight and I could do with something to aim at :lol:


I don't even find it hard to believe this!! :lol:


----------



## Zola

Keep it going pal!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

Well last night was a disaster, got to the gym at 5:30 like usual only to find a note on the door to say that there had been a major leak and the club is shut until further notice, went to the nearest local gym of the same company and it was a horrendous excuse for a gym, barely had anything in there and was an absolute sh1t state and it proper fcked me off.

Did straight leg deads, chins seated rows and lat pull downs then got the fck out of there.

20mins cardio when I got home then a further 15 mins walking outside then another 20mins before bed.

Think that has tipped me over the edge to leave my gym and join another one down in West Molesey which is a proper bodybuilding gym. Little bit further away but give a fck its quality plus I wont have a load of morons talking to me every 5 minutes even when I have my headphones on!!


----------



## TELBOR

Defo time to change gyms mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Defo time to change gyms mate!!


Yep! This one just annoys me now, plus the leg press is sh1te, and there is no incline barbell press and its always rammed, time to go.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yep! This one just annoys me now, plus the leg press is sh1te, and there is no incline barbell press and its always rammed, time to go.


Do one mate, sounds shít!


----------



## Chelsea

Pics from last night 12.04.13


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Looking real sharp mate! how many days out? just wondering if you were carbing up and if so is this a high or low day?

p.s i envy the quad veins!


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Looking real sharp mate! how many days out? just wondering if you were carbing up and if so is this a high or low day?
> 
> p.s i envy the quad veins!


8 days mate. Depletion and carbing up will be next week. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## CJ

I will kick your ass if you hit side poses like that on stage, your doing yourself no favours

Drop your ass into the pose tense it and relax hammy...use in inner leg to push the hammy on display, out.

This is mine, ignore the fat lol...im off season


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> I wi kick your ass if you hit side poses like that on stage.
> 
> Drop your ass into the pose tense it and relax hammy...use in inner leg to push the hammy on display, out.
> 
> This is mine, ignore the fat lol...im off season
> 
> View attachment 117548


Hahaha I thought that when I saw the photos ill definitely sit my **** right down mate, I'm tall enough to still look menacing as well


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha I thought that when I saw the photos ill definitely sit my **** right down mate, I'm tall enough to still look menacing as well


Exactly, good lad

Really nice physiqur so make sure you think about the legs when posing


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> I will kick your ass if you hit side poses like that on stage, your doing yourself no favours
> 
> Drop your ass into the pose tense it and relax hammy...use in inner leg to push the hammy on display, out.
> 
> This is mine, ignore the fat lol...im off season
> 
> View attachment 117548


Fat cùnt :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Exactly, good lad
> 
> Really nice physiqur so make sure you think about the legs when posing


Thanks mate  posing every night now to get it right. Probably years of just posing upper body in the mirror has created bad habits haha.


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt :whistling:


Guilty lol


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  posing every night now to get it right. Probably years of just posing upper body in the mirror has created bad habits haha.


Yeah I hear you.

Itll pay off on the day as well, under.the lights its very hard to pose so hammering it now will condition body.


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Yeah I hear you.
> 
> Itll pay off on the day as well, under.the lights its very hard to pose so hammering it now will condition body.


Definitely, still hard posing now, Oban do a good ten mins after every cardio session that should get everything right.


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> Definitely, still hard posing now, Oban do a good ten mins after every cardio session that should get everything right.


Little things like making sure your one of the last to hit pose (in the line up) helps.

Means you are not holding for ages, until they call for the next pose


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Little things like making sure your one of the last to hit pose (in the line up) helps.
> 
> Means you are not holding for ages, until they call for the next pose


Very good point!! Plus people pay more attention to you like that as the rest will be hitting poses at the same time.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  posing every night now to get it right. Probably years of just posing upper body in the mirror has created bad habits haha.


Year of posing in shop windows more like


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Year of posing in shop windows more like


Fck YEA!!! You'd be surprised how many people asked for a price haha


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Fck YEA!!! You'd be surprised how many people asked for a price haha


Yeah a price for 2 pumps and a squirt


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. Looking much improved again. Amazing surely trophy worthy.

Are you feet fcuking flat in the ground on all the fcuking back poses again?!!!? It looks like it you pr1ck lol b


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yeah a price for 2 pumps and a squirt


2 pumps is double what I'm used to so that would cost more 



Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. Looking much improved again. Amazing surely trophy worthy.
> 
> Are you feet fcuking flat in the ground on all the fcuking back poses again?!!!? It looks like it you pr1ck lol b


Thanks mate, obviously I wanna win but you just never know, all I can do is my best and I can't say I would have changed anything apart from maybe taking it too easy at the start.

Nah my right foot is always on the ball hence the calf being so tonk and in view haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> 2 pumps is double what I'm used to so that would cost more
> 
> Thanks mate, obviously I wanna win but you just never know, all I can do is my best and I can't say I would have changed anything apart from maybe taking it too easy at the start.
> 
> Nah my right foot is always on the ball hence the calf being so tonk and in view haha


If you have done everything you can then that's it mate, just see what happens on the day. Looking the best you ever have by a long long way is an achievement itself.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> If you have done everything you can then that's it mate, just see what happens on the day. Looking the best you ever have by a long long way is an achievement itself.


Thanks mate  your constant support has been a great help and the times uve been hard on me too when ive needed it.

I feel like I look so much better than last year, I feel prepared and I feel like I look so much more balanced.

Can't wait to get on stage now and get it done, music is cut and ready so now it's just practice time, depleting, water loading and carb loading which should be fun.

Got my tan, got all the hair removal cream which was on offer £10.99 down to £5.49 for 400ml bottles, got 2 of them.

Really looking forward to the off season too, going to stay lean like this year but put on some serious size, never used slin, peps or growth and there are still compounds AAS wise I haven't used so it's going to be interesting.

Did arms today and just finished my final cardio session off today (session number 3) in front of match of the day, now I can chill with a shake and some unsalted cashews


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah your not too top heavy now mate, great changes to legs and don't have sparrow calves anymore lol. You up to much today? I hate dieting already mate and its only the first week.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah your not too top heavy now mate, great changes to legs and don't have sparrow calves anymore lol. You up to much today? I hate dieting already mate and its only the first week.


Thanks dude, not up to much today, just woke up, gonna go do 30mins cardio then probably pop to bookers for chicken, eggs and maybe a few steaks if they have anything nice there.

Ooh first week dieting is pure hunger!!! Seems like forever ago I started.

No weights today for me which is a nice rest. Counting down the sessions to the show now.

Just think a week from now ill be waking up looking like a minstrel, thirsty as **** and starving haha! Great times.


----------



## Suprakill4

I always remember the two glasses red wine I had the night before my final cut pics last time. I was hammered!!!!!!! Water manip is not fun at all I had tk stay off work because was weeing precisely every 3 minutes lol. I'm just off for a pull session in a minute. And feel like a walking zombie!!!!!



Chelsea said:


> Thanks dude, not up to much today, just woke up, gonna go do 30mins cardio then probably pop to bookers for chicken, eggs and maybe a few steaks if they have anything nice there.
> 
> Ooh first week dieting is pure hunger!!! Seems like forever ago I started.
> 
> No weights today for me which is a nice rest. Counting down the sessions to the show now.
> 
> Just think a week from now ill be waking up looking like a minstrel, thirsty as **** and starving haha! Great times.


----------



## defdaz

Did you ring up the extras agency mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I always remember the two glasses red wine I had the night before my final cut pics last time. I was hammered!!!!!!! Water manip is not fun at all I had tk stay off work because was weeing precisely every 3 minutes lol. I'm just off for a pull session in a minute. And feel like a walking zombie!!!!!


Haha yea mate im thinking the same thing, I haven't had a drink since New Years Eve so a couple glasses of wine will ruin me! Going to buy my water today, just searching for the lowest sodium one in sainsburys.



defdaz said:


> Did you ring up the extras agency mate?


I did mate, signed up but you have to have an NUS card number so I have applied for that, when it comes through I will complete registration and apply for the 2 roles if they are still on?


----------



## TELBOR

defdaz said:


> Did you ring up the extras agency mate?


Male escort


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Male escort


You wish! Extras work mate for that superhero thread.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You wish! Extras work mate for that superhero thread.


Ah, I see.

Well go for it mate, may as well put the hard work to use hey!?


----------



## defdaz

Chelsea said:


> I did mate, signed up but you have to have an NUS card number so I have applied for that, when it comes through I will complete registration and apply for the 2 roles if they are still on?


Or you can just pay a tenner I think as a non-student... quicker and more chance of getting the role before someone nabs it?! Strange they want you to sort that out since that role has been up for ages and across other agencies too....? Oh well.


----------



## Chelsea

defdaz said:


> Or you can just pay a tenner I think as a non-student... quicker and more chance of getting the role before someone nabs it?! Strange they want you to sort that out since that role has been up for ages and across other agencies too....? Oh well.


That's annoying, didn't see that as an option. oh well NUS should be here this week then i'll do it mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Post workout cardio:










Just about to do another 20mins on the bike at home.

Yesterday i did 1.5hrs!


----------



## Queenie

Have u missed me?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Have u missed me?


Like a migraine  x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Like a migraine  x


Goon!!

Actually I take that back...

How are u feeling? X


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Goon!!
> 
> Actually I take that back...
> 
> How are u feeling? X


Haha! Yea good thanks Skyfall has just finished so just about to jump on the bike for my penultimate evening cardio session  last one tomoz night x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Yea good thanks Skyfall has just finished so just about to jump on the bike for my penultimate evening cardio session  last one tomoz night x


Eeek!! So exciting that its sooo close  skyfall is an awesome film. Good choice. Now go get your sweat on!! X


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Eeek!! So exciting that its sooo close  skyfall is an awesome film. Good choice. Now go get your sweat on!! X


I think casino royale was so much better but still a good film. Currently getting my sweat on, it is close, just gotta perfect routine now.

Any routines you know you like on YouTube then link them in x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I think casino royale was so much better but still a good film. Currently getting my sweat on, it is close, just gotta perfect routine now.
> 
> Any routines you know you like on YouTube then link them in x


I will actually do that tomorrow! I have some good ones  x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I will actually do that tomorrow! I have some good ones  x


Remember to do this today, I liked quite a few of Levrone's poses especially that side chest he used to do.


----------



## C.Hill

Still amazed by your back lol shredding down nicely mate keep it up!

Same sort of diet?

Using t3/clen/eca or any other peds like that?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Still amazed by your back lol shredding down nicely mate keep it up!
> 
> Same sort of diet?
> 
> Using t3/clen/eca or any other peds like that?


Thanks mate, yea same sort of diet really just completely clean.

Using T3 and Clen mate yea, but only really used them these last few weeks.


----------



## Queenie

Obviously - Kai Green is my favourite poser EVER! He's just simply awesome. No shiny tan, awesome muscle tone, great control and rhythm!!






Insane physique (for a short bloke  )






Also Matt Ogus did some posing workshop-type videos on you tube... They look pretty cool.

Oh and... Evan because i could just look at him all day long... (this is prob of no benefit to you whatsoever  )






xx


----------



## Chelsea

Final cardio session just finished, treated myself to 30mins instead of 20 so that's an hr and a half today.

Can't believe I get to wake up tomorrow and not have to do cardio  first time in 14 weeks apart from when I couldn't walk coz of my back and I accidentally turned off my alarm.


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Final cardio session just finished, treated myself to 30mins instead of 20 so that's an hr and a half today.
> 
> Can't believe I get to wake up tomorrow and not have to do cardio  first time in 14 weeks apart from when I couldn't walk coz of my back and I accidentally turned off my alarm.


Bet that feels good!!! What comes next, drying out?


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Bet that feels good!!! What comes next, drying out?


YEA BUDDY!!! It's not so great when you get up 5 times in the night to p1ss because you're drinking 6l of water a day though haha.


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> YEA BUDDY!!! It's not so great when you get up 5 times in the night to p1ss because you're drinking 6l of water a day though haha.


Do you have to use some sort of diuretic to help?

Bet that's a ball ache, get a bed pan :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Yay! No more cardio 

Have a fab day phil! X


----------



## Zola

so close now mate and you are going great.


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Do you have to use some sort of diuretic to help?
> 
> Bet that's a ball ache, get a bed pan :lol:


Nope, no diuretics mate but I could defo do with a bed pan haha.



RXQueenie said:


> Yay! No more cardio
> 
> Have a fab day phil! X


Will do darlin, so much more energetic already!! x



Zola said:


> so close now mate and you are going great.


Thanks mate, literally 2 days then the tan goes on and it will all become very real! Just doing my shopping list for things I need.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ooooosh not long mate. Proper routing for you!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics ya big shredded bast4rd!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Ooooosh not long mate. Proper routing for you!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics ya big shredded bast4rd!!!!


Hahahaha thanks mate  gonna take some soon just gotta go to town to get everything then I'm sorted.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha thanks mate  gonna take some soon just gotta go to town to get everything then I'm sorted.


Sorry meant show pics but some updated ones be cool. Jim was talking about you to me last night saying he really hoping you do well. Got a lot of support on here mate. Regardless of result you have smashed it and in the shape of your life. Inspires me alot to hit it hard!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Not long now fatty 

your looking fvcking immense! pure dedication to the sport all year round. proud!


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Good luck for the weekend mate :thumb:


----------



## huarache

Good luck chelsea


----------



## Zola

All the best for this weekend mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks

Good luck!!!! And enjoy!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry meant show pics but some updated ones be cool. Jim was talking about you to me last night saying he really hoping you do well. Got a lot of support on here mate. Regardless of result you have smashed it and in the shape of your life. Inspires me alot to hit it hard!!!


Thanks mate, getting pics done soon, just had a nap with the gf, im fully shaved and ready for the tan to go on.

I'll make sure I keep you all updated on here as much as I can, I know I look so much better than last year and im actually confident about how I look which is good.

Thanks for the support mate, ive really appreciated it


----------



## Chelsea

K1NGCA1N said:


> Good luck for the weekend mate :thumb:





sckeane said:


> Good luck chelsea





Zola said:


> All the best for this weekend mate. :thumbup:





Keeks said:


> Good luck!!!! And enjoy!


Thanks everyone, looking forward to getting up on stage now, been practicing loads and there are 4 packs of Oreo cookies with my name on that I cant wait to get in to.

As I said to Supra I will try to keep an update on here today and tomorrow.


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Not long now fatty
> 
> your looking fvcking immense! pure dedication to the sport all year round. proud!


Hahaha thanks mate  i'll send you a signed photo for your collection :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha thanks mate  i'll send you a signed photo for your collection :thumb:


Can I have one to [email protected] over?

All the best for tomorrow Phil. It'll all have been worth it I'm sure


----------



## onthebuild

Best of luck for tomorrow buddy, @Suprakill4 wants me to ask you if you will accept paypal for his payment for your used trunks once you've done sweating in them?

Poor fella is too shy to ask himself :wub:


----------



## Keenam

Good luck.


----------



## shaunmac

I'm sure you'll kill it mate! Give em hell


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes yes!! Smash it mate. Can't wait I'm buzzing.


----------



## Chelsea

Right here's some pics tonight after 2 coats of pro tan:


----------



## onthebuild

Looking really great mate, chest thickness is insane on that side pose!


----------



## Galaxy

fuark mate, looking awesome.

Aspiring physique 

Reps when I get on my laptop.


----------



## Growing Lad

Smash it Phil!


----------



## Queenie

Definite improvements on last year phil. 100%.

Well done u x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good Phil, best of luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Looking really great mate, chest thickness is insane on that side pose!


Thanks mate. 3rd coat is on now and done thank god now I can chill!


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> fuark mate, looking awesome.
> 
> Aspiring physique
> 
> Reps when I get on my laptop.


Thanks mate 



RXQueenie said:


> Definite improvements on last year phil. 100%.
> 
> Well done u x


I hope so darlin. Guess we will see tomoz how I do now x


----------



## shaunmac

Wow! You look mental! Mega jealous


----------



## Suprakill4

onthebuild said:


> Best of luck for tomorrow buddy, @Suprakill4 wants me to ask you if you will accept paypal for his payment for your used trunks once you've done sweating in them?
> 
> Poor fella is too shy to ask himself :wub:


Lmao!!! They wouldn't fit my fat 4rse but could get some enjoyment out if sniffing them.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking fcuking awesome mate. The tans looking excellent!!!

Only thing you need to do it re read what @CJ said about posing hamstrings. Chest is insane and focus on that read lat spread in the routine, that, is seriously killer pose mate wide as a house and thick as jade goody.


----------



## TELBOR

Sexy bastard :wub:

:lol:

Brilliant work mate. Not long till you can enjoy a treat :beer:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Looking G O O D, hope all went well and a Belated good luck.


----------



## Davey Boy

Wicked mate smash it you look ripped enjoy it big man :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks everyone  jus had steak and 2 eggs for breakie and a glass of dry white wine which wasn't very pleasing at all haha feel like a recovering alcoholic drinking at 8am! Just gonna shave my face, apply more tan and I should be ready.

Thanks for all the support. Registration is at 12pm so leave for the show about 11:15


----------



## defdaz

Good luck mate!


----------



## C.Hill

All the best mate! Enjoy!


----------



## greekgod

how did it go for u Chelsea??

im sitting in my lounge still got $hit load of color on me and drinking my 3rd milky coffee and ate my 3 packets lidl waffles with golden syrup...and 1st place trophy keeping me company... FEELS GOOOOD.... :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Hey Phil!

You look fvcking amazing!

Hope the comp went well?!

Anyway, just dropped by to say i'm back lol


----------



## Chelsea

Done my first routine and pose down only 2 in the class but here's how I'm looking:


----------



## Chelsea

Results probably in about an hr and ill let you guys know.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Done my first routine and pose down only 2 in the class but here's how I'm looking:


Great work mate!! Looking brilliant .


----------



## XRichHx

Chelsea said:


> Done my first routine and pose down only 2 in the class but here's how I'm looking:


Shredded mate. Looking excellent.


----------



## onthebuild

No expense spared on them fvcking chairs eh?? :lol:

Looking amazing mate, done yourself proud fella!


----------



## Davey Boy

Awesome mate look the bollox !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Seconds from last pic you look ****ing amazing mate. Ill let you come on here and tell everyone the results but I already know how you done. Can't believe hope much you have progressed since last comp. Jims little mini prep at the end worked then? Look really dry mate. Excellent work.


----------



## Chelsea

I FCKIN WON BOYS!!!!! South Champion NAC Novices!!!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> I FCKIN WON BOYS!!!!! South Champion NAC Novices!!!


Yes mate!!! Congrats, all the hard work has paid off!!! How's it feel?

Thing is now... Do you feast on donuts and pizza... Or do you take it in your stride and enter another comp...??


----------



## Keeks

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :bounce:

Massive huge well done, you look awesome! Hope you enjoyed the show!

You put the hard work in and it shows, really really well done! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy

Congrats mate, much deserved


----------



## Zola

Awesome mate I am delighted for you!

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## luther1

Great news,well done Chels:thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad

Awesome work phil!!

once iv healed from my gyno op i think i may have to give you a vist, you can help me get my **** in shape. seriously motivating dude. enjoy ur binge bro


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Well done mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

BOOOM!!

Good lad, knew you'd do good mate :beer:

Doughnut time!! X


----------



## Del Boy 01

Well done big fella shows what happens when you put the hard work in!


----------



## Sambuca

Amazing!! U look awesome congratulations


----------



## dipdabs

Well done chelsea!!!


----------



## XRichHx

Nice

One mate. Bet your fkn chuffed.


----------



## defdaz

WOOHOO! Congratulations mate! Enjoy the celebrations!


----------



## Suprakill4

Seriously proud of you mate!!!! Knew you would do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely massive imspiration to me mate seriously.


----------



## Suprakill4

Your eating junk right now arnt you? Lol


----------



## m575

Fair play mate congrats! Nabba on the 27th? Lol


----------



## greekgod

WELL DONE Chelsea... great conditioning mate... u look amazing...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Congratulations , get that medal worn all next week, at work. Around town. Deserved !! Haha

Also on a side note your tan looks way better than most! Actualy still natural -ish looking !


----------



## onthebuild

marknorthumbria said:


> Congratulations , get that medal worn all next week, at work. Around town. Deserved !! Haha
> 
> Also on a side note your tan looks way better than most! Actualy still natural -ish looking !


Natural ish!?! Can tell you're from Newcastle :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

onthebuild said:


> Natural ish!?! Can tell you're from Newcastle :lol:


I meant it looks like a case of MT2 abuse rather than a skank from sunderland who took a 44 hour fake tan bath...which is what I see in some other competitor tans lol


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> I meant it looks like a case of MT2 abuse rather than a skank from sunderland who took a 44 hour fake tan bath...which is what I see in some other competitor tans lol


Can see what you mean it's smooth and all one colour. See loads competing where it is patchy as hell and looks awful.


----------



## Davey Boy

Again mate well done looking forward to "Chelsea's super bulk journal"


----------



## shaunmac

Can't say I'm surprised! Hell of a physique you've got!

Big well done!


----------



## Mjc1

Well done phil


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Your eating junk right now arnt you? Lol


This was 100% correct mate


----------



## RACK

Well done mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks so much everyone, all your support has been amazing, its been a hell of a long 14 weeks, dieted slow at first then really pulled it in the last few weeks with 3 cardio sessions plus weights and low carb days.

The support you get on here is nothing short of amazing, you all help me win this with your constant support and well wishing it seriously gives you that extra drive when you really feel like you cant get up at 6am to do cardio again let alone for another 10 weeks.

Im absolutely over the moon with the result and genuinely did not realise how good I looked until I saw the pics, I was actually amazed by myself.

Foodwise I have kept relatively clean not tried to gorge too much but I did have a homemade oreo cookie cheesecake then had some ice cream some biscuits etc but I didn't go mad.

Still keeping water high and vit c high so that I don't just cut things off and shock the body, luckily my stomach hasn't been upset through any of the prep especially the last few days so that is a plus too.

Today I had 7 eggs for breakfast, 6 pancakes some oreo cheesecake and a few biscuits.

Then had a ham and pineapple pizza.

Then had 2 steak burgers (320g) with sweet potato and broccoli.

About to go round my mums for some chicken and rice with sauce and prob a bit of chocolate.

Been an amazing experience and I wanted to thank you all for following and supporting me


----------



## TELBOR

Once again mate, well done.

Enjoy the good at your mums!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Shouldn't have read this. I'm still dieting


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Congrats mate you look great in the pics! One day I'll get there!!


----------



## Keenam

Well done mate. Looked brilliant in the pictures good result from your hard work.


----------



## Jay.32

congrats mate... look amazing


----------



## CJ

Top work lad


----------



## Laurat10

Just had a catchup, congratulations on winning that you looked fantastic! Also loved that i finally got to see the colgate smile


----------



## Chelsea

Laurat10 said:


> Just had a catchup, congratulations on winning that you looked fantastic! Also loved that i finally got to see the colgate smile


Hahaha finally you did, thanks 

Just treatin myself to a uk vat training course for work! How fun!!

Breakfast was good, 7 eggs, 2 slices wholemeal seeded bread, salmon and cream cheese bagel and a triple shot cappuccino  got 3 huge tuna sandwiches in my bag and 2 bananas. Sorted.


----------



## Zola

Nice to be able to relax a bit! What are your plans now?


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Nice to be able to relax a bit! What are your plans now?


To get huge but stay lean. Vegas for a stag do on may 8th so gotta look sweet going out there so will maintain condition and stop eating crap now..... Once the Oreo cheesecake is finished haha, I'm half way through


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey Phil!
> 
> You look fvcking amazing!
> 
> Hope the comp went well?!
> 
> Anyway, just dropped by to say i'm back lol


And where the FCK have you been old boy?


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> And where the FCK have you been old boy?


Fvck me you've aged alot in the last 6 months, i look a lot younger than you now pal:tt2:

Long story but i'm back now fella.

Congrats btw, you look bloody fantastic, ugly but fantastic!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me you've aged alot in the last 6 months, i look a lot younger than you now pal:tt2:
> 
> Long story but i'm back now fella.
> 
> Congrats btw, you look bloody fantastic, ugly but fantastic!


Hahahaha you tw4t! You must be smashing growth if you look younger than me!!

Cheers mate, well sort of haha! One day mate if you train for more than a week you might be able to pop on stage


----------



## foodaddict

Congratulations!What did you weigh on contest day bud? Apologies if you've already stated it and I missed it


----------



## Chelsea

foodaddict said:


> Congratulations!What did you weigh on contest day bud? Apologies if you've already stated it and I missed it


Hadn't stated it mate, completely depleted I was 14st 13lbs back stage, 24hrs later is was 15st 11lbs so that's 12lbs in 24hrs  mostly water I should think.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> One day mate if you train for more than a week you might be able to pop on stage


C'mon Phil, we all know that you're gagging to see me in speedo's. It's understandable fella, especially as i look considerably younger than you

But seriously, looking forward to seeing how much size you put on!

Anymore comps in the not too distant future?

Oh and have some reps for winning when i get on the lappy, i dof my cap sir.


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> C'mon Phil, we all know that you're gagging to see me in speedo's. It's understandable fella, especially as i look considerably younger than you
> 
> But seriously, looking forward to seeing how much size you put on!
> 
> Anymore comps in the not too distant future?
> 
> Oh and have some reps for winning when i get on the lappy, i dof my cap sir.


You in your speedos may just make me throw in the towel for bodybuilding!! 

No comps planned mate just want to get as much size on me now as possible, going to join a proper bb gym and smash things from here on in, food is better prepared now, I cook 2 days worth so im always prepared and all my snacks are healthy e.g. rice cakes with peanut butter on top.

Thanks for the reps mate - and thanks everyone else for the reps, there were far too many to go through to do it individually I hope you don't mind.

A guy at the show that I know wants me to do the stars of tomorrow in October but I think I need another good year to put the size I want on.


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> You in your speedos may just make me throw in the towel for bodybuilding!!
> 
> No comps planned mate just want to get as much size on me now as possible, going to join a proper bb gym and smash things from here on in, food is better prepared now, I cook 2 days worth so im always prepared and all my snacks are healthy e.g. rice cakes with peanut butter on top.
> 
> Thanks for the reps mate - and thanks everyone else for the reps, there were far too many to go through to do it individually I hope you don't mind.
> 
> A guy at the show that I know wants me to do the stars of tomorrow in October but I think I need another good year to put the size I want on.


A mate of mine won that last year Chels, Wayne niemiec. He's a fcuking unit and it qualified him for the British this year. He's a super heavy,on phone so can't put pics up


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> A mate of mine won that last year Chels, Wayne niemiec. He's a fcuking unit and it qualified him for the British this year. He's a super heavy,on phone so can't put pics up


Waynes on fb phil if u need to see his pics... and yes a ****ing UNIT! Lol. Jamie are u coming to south coast comp on sunday?


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> A mate of mine won that last year Chels, Wayne niemiec. He's a fcuking unit and it qualified him for the British this year. He's a super heavy,on phone so can't put pics up


I take it you mean he won the overall?


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> I take it you mean he won the overall?


Yes


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Waynes on fb phil if u need to see his pics... and yes a ****ing UNIT! Lol. Jamie are u coming to south coast comp on sunday?


Yes. Got a mate in the classics and one in the supers. There's no pre judging this year is there,just straight through. Will look out for you queenie and say hi


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Yes. Got a mate in the classics and one in the supers. There's no pre judging this year is there,just straight through. Will look out for you queenie and say hi


Yup just a run through show. Ill be the fatty in heels lol. See u there


----------



## Chelsea

Weighed in at 16st and 7lbs on Thursday which is a 21lb increase in 4 days. Here's how I'm looking:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Weighed in at 16st and 7lbs on Thursday which is a 21lb increase in 4 days. Here's how I'm looking:


Physique wise perfection mate. Look how fcuking full!!!!!!!!!! Amazing I am so envious it's unreal. Would die for that level of development. Still ugly as sin though lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Agree 100% with @Suprakill4 you look great, nice and full!

Quick question Phil as i know you're a bit of a Wildcat connoisseur

Wildcat winnys or tbol, if you had to choose?

Getting some WC test e and mast e, danabols and one of the above, but i wanted to see how you rate them first


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> Agree 100% with @Suprakill4 you look great, nice and full!
> 
> Quick question Phil as i know you're a bit of a Wildcat connoisseur
> 
> Wildcat winnys or tbol, if you had to choose?
> 
> Getting some WC test e and mast e, danabols and one of the above, but i wanted to see how you rate them first


For what? They are completely different compounds.


----------



## C.Hill

Well done phil! Looked amazing!!



Sharpy76 said:


> Agree 100% with @Suprakill4 you look great, nice and full!
> 
> Quick question Phil as i know you're a bit of a Wildcat connoisseur
> 
> Wildcat winnys or tbol, if you had to choose?
> 
> Getting some WC test e and mast e, danabols and one of the above, but i wanted to see how you rate them first


WC winny are potent.


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> For what? They are completely different compounds.


Ahh, i read on here (somewhere) that they are similar.

Never done tbol so don't know anything about them tbh.

I'll be doing 12wks test e (750mg) mast e (600mg), dbol (first 4wk 50mg) and winnnys (last 8wks 50-100mg). Winnys gave my dry joints before so gonna take it steady this time but i thought maybe tbol if they're the same sort of thing, but they're not so i won't lol.

Thanks


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> WC winny are potent.


Good good!

New avi? Giggity, errr...........i mean no ****


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm a big fan of winny and will use that over anything now. I hate dbol it just killsy blood pressure and when I used wc tbol it was horrific and was having nose bleeds constantly. I don't get the issue with winny and prefer the nice lean gains from it (obviously diet dependant to some degree).


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Agree 100% with @Suprakill4 you look great, nice and full!
> 
> Quick question Phil as i know you're a bit of a Wildcat connoisseur
> 
> Wildcat winnys or tbol, if you had to choose?
> 
> Getting some WC test e and mast e, danabols and one of the above, but i wanted to see how you rate them first


Haha thanks guys 

I would choose Winny all day long mate, love the stuff.


----------



## shaunmac

Fcuk me! You look unreal!

Absolute dream physique right there. How tall are you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done... inspiration to us all x


----------



## Chelsea

shaunmac said:


> Fcuk me! You look unreal!
> 
> Absolute dream physique right there. How tall are you?


Thanks mate 

I'm 6ft 1"



YummyMummy said:


> Well done... inspiration to us all x


Thanks darlin glad to be of service haha x


----------



## Suprakill4

How's rebound big lad?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> How's rebound big lad?




:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> How's rebound big lad?


Good mate, still got abs and im weighing 16st 11lbs as of last night so that's almost a 2 stone increase in a week and a half haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Good mate, still got abs and im weighing 16st 11lbs as of last night so that's almost a 2 stone increase in a week and a half haha!


Easily done aint it. Might catch up though and lose them and. Respect anyone getting in the shape you did considering how much I'm hating this diet!!!!! Not struggling and will do it but hate it.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Easily done aint it. Might catch up though and lose them and. Respect anyone getting in the shape you did considering how much I'm hating this diet!!!!! Not struggling and will do it but hate it.


Yea mate, did ten mins on the bike the other day just little bits here and there like that just to make sure I stay in shape especially as Vegas is a week today so I wanna go out donning my abs!

Only problem at the moment is that im quite ill, got the worst sore throat, cold and feel absolutely exhausted, hardly got a voice either, really not cool, although for shoulders I felt good so I repped 12 reps on 42kg dumbells then 10 on 46kg's then I think 6 or 7 on 50kg's, felt very strong but the moment I kinda get home and relax I feel rough again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, did ten mins on the bike the other day just little bits here and there like that just to make sure I stay in shape especially as Vegas is a week today so I wanna go out donning my abs!
> 
> Only problem at the moment is that im quite ill, got the worst sore throat, cold and feel absolutely exhausted, hardly got a voice either, really not cool, although for shoulders I felt good so I repped 12 reps on 42kg dumbells then 10 on 46kg's then I think 6 or 7 on 50kg's, felt very strong but the moment I kinda get home and relax I feel rough again.


Sounds like me mate I feel ill this morning. Really sore throat!!!

What's plan. A year out?


----------



## Zola

Sounds like you need a weeks rest mate and lots of kip!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Congrats mate top effort, really good journal :thumb:

So how much did you binge out afterwards? can you give us an idea of how you ate this week after the show? cheers mate


----------



## Queenie

Oh phiiiilll... I might have a small favour to ask of u....  uh oh lol. Hope you're well x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Oh phiiiilll... I might have a small favour to ask of u....  uh oh lol. Hope you're well x


And what might that be? x

Boys I will get back to you tonight


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like me mate I feel ill this morning. Really sore throat!!!
> 
> What's plan. A year out?


Yes mate, put on as much size as possible, bring legs up even further and basically get as big as I can.



DeadlyCoobra said:


> Congrats mate top effort, really good journal :thumb:
> 
> So how much did you binge out afterwards? can you give us an idea of how you ate this week after the show? cheers mate


Erm well, first thing we did was order a Chinese which I polished off, then loads of oreo cheesecake, plus oreos, plus bourbons, crisps, galaxy chocolate and ben and jerrys ice cream.

Next day I had 7 eggs in the morning with toast, pop tarts, crisps etc.

Lunch I had 2 steak burgers with rice and ketchup then another pizza etc

Slowed down over the following few days and even now im back to eating well, just had 7 eggs, no carbs with 2 scoops of whey then I will have 200g rice and 220g chicken about 10:30am plus rice cakes.

Got vegas in 6 days so gotta go out there with abs


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Got vegas in 6 days so gotta go out there with abs


Vegas is awesome!

Went there for my 30th (so only a short while ago......honest:whistling. Have you been before?

We stayed in the Venetian and it got very messy, great fun though:thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, put on as much size as possible, bring legs up even further and basically get as big as I can.
> 
> Erm well, first thing we did was order a Chinese which I polished off, then loads of oreo cheesecake, plus oreos, plus bourbons, crisps, galaxy chocolate and ben and jerrys ice cream.
> 
> Next day I had 7 eggs in the morning with toast, pop tarts, crisps etc.
> 
> Lunch I had 2 steak burgers with rice and ketchup then another pizza etc
> 
> Slowed down over the following few days and even now im back to eating well, just had 7 eggs, no carbs with 2 scoops of whey then I will have 200g rice and 220g chicken about 10:30am plus rice cakes.
> 
> Got vegas in 6 days so gotta go out there with abs


Sounds nice! did you feel like you ate too much or was it all enjoyable and sat well?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Vegas is awesome!
> 
> Went there for my 30th (so only a short while ago......honest:whistling. Have you been before?
> 
> We stayed in the Venetian and it got very messy, great fun though:thumbup1:


Mate if you have any tips or any info you could give me that would help that would be great 

Although things might have changed in 10 years


----------



## Chelsea

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Sounds nice! did you feel like you ate too much or was it all enjoyable and sat well?


Hmmm yes and no, the Chinese was fine but the sheer volume of food and drink was the killer, after a while you feel so bloated you cant take anymore, that feeling lasts quite a few days when you're eating, feels like your stomach is 3 feet in front of you.


----------



## Zola

Chelsea said:


> Mate if you have any tips or any info you could give me that would help that would be great
> 
> Although things might have changed in 10 years


If you are a card player and want to play cheaper poker without breaking the bank head to the old town. Some good casinos down there like golden nugget, binions, el cortez etc. Was in vegas in 2006. Awesome place!

If you want to booze and take it easy the main strip is great. Margaritaville did massive cocktails for a dollar. You get free drink when playing machines or poker. They want you to get wasted to empty your wallet. Would love to go back!!!

Oh and play some blackjack in the bellagio! I played one solitary hand in there with a mate. We split $30 each and walked away with over 400 as we hit a jack and an ace!!! We were students at the time so bought us our drink for the 2 weeks.


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Mate if you have any tips or any info you could give me that would help that would be great
> 
> Although things might have changed in 10 years


Tips? Always strap up, you don't wanna come back with more than just your luggage:devil2:

If you do one thing, it has to be the helicopter hoover dam, awesome. But if you're a cheap skate, the Bellagio fountains are cool.

Oh, and fvck off


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> If you are a card player and want to play cheaper poker without breaking the bank head to the old town. Some good casinos down there like golden nugget, binions, el cortez etc. Was in vegas in 2006. Awesome place!
> 
> If you want to booze and take it easy the main strip is great. Margaritaville did massive cocktails for a dollar. You get free drink when playing machines or poker. They want you to get wasted to empty your wallet. Would love to go back!!!
> 
> Oh and play some blackjack in the bellagio! I played one solitary hand in there with a mate. We split $30 each and walked away with over 400 as we hit a jack and an ace!!! We were students at the time so bought us our drink for the 2 weeks.


I like the sounds of massive cocktails for a dollar and that's quality winning on blackjack but im more of a roulette man 



Sharpy76 said:


> Tips? Always strap up, you don't wanna come back with more than just your luggage:devil2:
> 
> If you do one thing, it has to be the helicopter hoover dam, awesome. But if you're a cheap skate, the Bellagio fountains are cool.
> 
> Oh, and fvck off


Hahahahahahahaha :lol: hmmm I don't think 20 of us are going to fit in a helicopter or even whether I will as im far too tonk......im sure you had plenty of room for you and your walking stick 

I'll be sure to send you some photos of me 2stone up with abs by the pool in Vegas


----------



## Suprakill4

hows things mate?

Wanted to ask you because i know bigJim done your whole last week of prep planning, what did he have you do for the water manipulation and carbup mate? Im doing it in two weeks and nervous about what it entails and he hasnt sent it me yet so trying to be sneaky and find out now lol. Let me know bud. hope your well.


----------



## NorthernSoul

whats next philip?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> hows things mate?
> 
> Wanted to ask you because i know bigJim done your whole last week of prep planning, what did he have you do for the water manipulation and carbup mate? Im doing it in two weeks and nervous about what it entails and he hasnt sent it me yet so trying to be sneaky and find out now lol. Let me know bud. hope your well.


Sorry for the delay on this mate only got back from Vegas on Monday so haven't really been on here.

To be honest it was simple and easy mate so I wouldn't worry at all and it worked wonders, there wasn't really a carb up, diet stayed much the same but obviously necking 6l of water a day is a hell of a lot and means you're p1ssing all day too.

Things are good, did my first session back at the gym yesterday which was shoulders and I managed to get the 50kg dumbells up for 9 reps which was pretty sweet, haven't jabbed in over 2 weeks, no orals either so im going to get myself some WC Sust and cruise for the next 10 weeks on 1ml every 10-14 days, nice and simple and give myself some time off jabbing constantly and being a complete horny rapist!

Hows things with you mate? Have I missed anything on here?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> whats next philip?


As I said to Supra mate, cruising on WC Sust for the next 10 weeks, eating well and getting back into the swing of things after Vegas. I feel very tired today and its legs later plus I am crashing out at night about 9:30 so im clearly still recovering from jetlag etc but im ok.

Chelsea game tonight though so that will lift my tired spirit.....if we win!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Sorry for the delay on this mate only got back from Vegas on Monday so haven't really been on here.
> 
> To be honest it was simple and easy mate so I wouldn't worry at all and it worked wonders, there wasn't really a carb up, diet stayed much the same but obviously necking 6l of water a day is a hell of a lot and means you're p1ssing all day too.
> 
> Things are good, did my first session back at the gym yesterday which was shoulders and I managed to get the 50kg dumbells up for 9 reps which was pretty sweet, haven't jabbed in over 2 weeks, no orals either so im going to get myself some WC Sust and cruise for the next 10 weeks on 1ml every 10-14 days, nice and simple and give myself some time off jabbing constantly and being a complete horny rapist!
> 
> Hows things with you mate? Have I missed anything on here?


Nice one mate, got my plan through now. Happy with it. Not missed anything mate, same old sh1t.

Only 12 days left dieting for me to make it 7 weeks total.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate, got my plan through now. Happy with it. Not missed anything mate, same old sh1t.
> 
> Only 12 days left dieting for me to make it 7 weeks total.


As I can see the same old sh1t means more BSI threads or people arguing the toss about whether its decent or not..... yawn!

Bet you cant wait mate, even 7 weeks is a long time, I might make a new journal for the cruise/bulk what you reckon?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> As I can see the same old sh1t means more BSI threads or people arguing the toss about whether its decent or not..... yawn!
> 
> Bet you cant wait mate, even 7 weeks is a long time, I might make a new journal for the cruise/bulk what you reckon?


Yeah new journal mate youve got new targets now so makes sense.

Yeah its been a breeze though and fairly lean now.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah new journal mate youve got new targets now so makes sense.
> 
> Yeah its been a breeze though and fairly lean now.


I'll get that up today then. Well if that's a recent avi mate its clearly working very well :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning handsome 

Good crack at Vegas?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning handsome
> 
> Good crack at Vegas?


Morning mate, yea its an awesome place, 4 days is far too short though as there is so much to do, got some cracking photos though especially with shotguns and machine guns.....and my guns


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I'll get that up today then. Well if that's a recent avi mate its clearly working very well :thumb:


Yes took that the other day mate. Getting there.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Morning mate, yea its an awesome place, 4 days is far too short though as there is so much to do, got some cracking photos though especially with shotguns and machine guns.....and my guns


Good to hear bro!!

Win anything...... Stds don't count :lol:

Rebounded well?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good to hear bro!!
> 
> Win anything...... Stds don't count :lol:
> 
> Rebounded well?


Nope won fck all! Was a good boy as well as this gf is different mate, could have been so easy though its unreal, I was literally getting stopped and having birds asking for photos with me and asking to touch my muscles, was awesome!

Rebound has gone very well looking very thick but still lean although I am on antibiotics as of yesterday as I still have a chest infection that I have had since a week after the show and I barely have a voice to talk with.


----------



## NorthernSoul

New journal  looking forward


----------



## Zola

Come on the Chels!

Champions of Europe, we'll sing it next year!!

Haha unreal. Delighted for big Ivan, especially with what happened to him last year!


----------



## kingdale

Chelsea said:


> Chelsea game tonight though so that will lift my tired spirit.....if we win!


Bet that was a nervy game for you.


----------



## Chelsea

Zola said:


> Come on the Chels!
> 
> Champions of Europe, we'll sing it next year!!
> 
> Haha unreal. Delighted for big Ivan, especially with what happened to him last year!


Awesome wasn't it!!



kingdale said:


> Bet that was a nervy game for you.


A bit nervy? It was a nightmare mate until Branislav saved us


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea i take my hat off to you Sir! Ive not been on for a few months and seeing the shape you got your self in since the last comp is imense

Nice work!!


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea i take my hat off to you Sir! Ive not been on for a few months and seeing the shape you got your self in since the last comp is immense

Nice work!!


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> Chelsea i take my hat off to you Sir! Ive not been on for a few months and seeing the shape you got your self in since the last comp is immense
> 
> Nice work!!


Why thank you mate  i'll be starting a bulking journal soon so watch out!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you mate  i'll be starting a bulking journal soon so watch out!


as if you aint a big enough cnut already!

i will keep my eye out for it


----------



## Chelsea

danMUNDY said:


> as if you aint a big enough cnut already!
> 
> i will keep my eye out for it


 :lol: I will post a link on here mate, will be this week.


----------



## Big Kris

How much do you weigh now when on stage?


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> How much do you weigh now when on stage?


Back stage - 14st 13lbs

Now - 17st

Total weight gain of - 29lbs possibly more as I haven't weighed myself in a week or so.


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Back stage - 14st 13lbs
> 
> Now - 17st
> 
> Total weight gain of - 29lbs possibly more as I haven't weighed myself in a week or so.


Whats the goal size then?

I always wanted to be 15 stone and under 10% bf now im there im thinking 16 stone now


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> Whats the goal size then?
> 
> I always wanted to be 15 stone and under 10% bf now im there im thinking 16 stone now


Yea mate, just as much size as possible but staying lean, im not interested in ballooning up just to have to diet it all off, I want quality lbm like last years off season.

Haha, always good to have goals and get them mate, that's the way to do it rather than setting a goal to be Mr O after 2 years of training!


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, just as much size as possible but staying lean, im not interested in ballooning up just to have to diet it all off, I want quality lbm like last years off season.
> 
> Haha, always good to have goals and get them mate, that's the way to do it rather than setting a goal to be Mr O after 2 years of training!


You just have to have it in your head that its about quality not quantity

On my last course i fooked up in the last 4 weeks and had too much test and diet went off the rails and i ballooned to 16 stone put no abbs

Massive learning curve with it, luckily got it off in 4 weeks and at a nice 15.2 now


----------



## Craigyboy

Have just been reading through this, and well done on your win you looked awesome mate

The pic of when you had filled back out just shows how much thickness you have as there is still wicked definition in you abbs and chest

Superb job! Look forward to what your up to next

Stay off the Oreos big man :thumbup1:


----------



## MiXiN

Looking well @Chelsea

I'm trying to send you a PM, but your inbox is full mate. :-D


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> Looking well @Chelsea
> 
> I'm trying to send you a PM, but your inbox is full mate. :-D


Thanks mate 

Yea I saw the inbox is full, just cleared it mate so it should be through anytime soon.


----------



## Chelsea

Craigyboy said:


> Have just been reading through this, and well done on your win you looked awesome mate
> 
> The pic of when you had filled back out just shows how much thickness you have as there is still wicked definition in you abbs and chest
> 
> Superb job! Look forward to what your up to next
> 
> Stay off the Oreos big man :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot mate, 14 weeks of dieting and a year of focussing on weak points paid off, still need to bring up the wheels but they are far better now.

Funny thing is for my abs in the whole 14 week prep I did 30 sit ups one morning that was it hahahahaha 

Don't worry the I've knocked the Oreos on the head


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk training abs!


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to do this and got reminded by an extremely old man just a second ago 

New journal here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227214-off-season-bulk-2013-a.html


----------



## Sharpy76

You absolute nob jockey:lol:

Good job you have a sense of humour to make up for being ugly as fvck:001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> You absolute nob jockey:lol:
> 
> Good job you have a sense of humour to make up for being ugly as fvck:001_tt2:


Please.........this face should be on tv and in mags.......(not gay mags don't get excited!)


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Please.........this face should be on tv and in mags.......(not gay mags don't get excited!)


Yeah it should mate....... Crime watch and anglers weekly :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it should mate....... Crime watch and anglers weekly :lol:


The only way I would be on Crime Watch is when they eventually put in place a law to make it illegal for me to cover up this face and body, it really would be a crime to not show it off


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> The only way I would be on Crime Watch is when they eventually put in place a law to make it illegal for me to cover up this face and body, it really would be a crime to not show it off


I was just sick in my mouth.....................with ENVY! lol.


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> Ok pics:
> 
> View attachment 109420
> View attachment 109421
> View attachment 109422
> View attachment 109423
> View attachment 109424
> View attachment 109425
> 
> 
> Taken tonight 30/1/13


Looking quality mate breat journal so far!!

Did you not find you boated up on Dbol?


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> Looking quality mate breat journal so far!!
> 
> Did you not find you boated up on Dbol?


He has a new journal mate


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> He has a new journal mate


Cheers mate. Just realised it was old haha. Will look it up!


----------

